# 

## resident.mgr

Witam, oglądałem dzisiaj na targach budowlanych alternatywną technikę ocieplania dachu pianka poliuretanową zamiast wełną. Podobno super rozwiązanie  :smile: )))
Wszystko fajnie: szybko się aplikuje, dobrze uszczelnia, lepsza izolacyjność ale na pewno jest jakieś ALE.
Prośba o wymianę opinii na temat ocieplania pianką

----------


## Wiesiek30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5Kg...eature=related - filmik jakby ktoś nie widział o co chodzi
pierwsze ale to cena 2x droższe niż wełną.

----------


## QQQQ

metodą natryskową jest drogo, ale znalazłem płyty poliuretanowe za 200zł/m3
osobiście położyłem na dach 20cm wełny i .... zabrakło miejsca na kolejne 10cm - przeszkodą były źle wyliczone okna i zostało sie 6cm - a potrzebuje 10, no i zacząłem szukać...
znalazłem i  na wełnę położę 5cm pianki  ( w płytach - w konstrukcji do K-G) na to folię i K-G powinno wystarczyć

----------


## resident.mgr

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5Kg...eature=related - filmik jakby ktoś nie widział o co chodzi
> pierwsze ale to cena 2x droższe niż wełną.


Cena za m2 to 65 PLN. Niby 2 razy drożej. Tyle, że w moim przypadku muszę zlecić ocieplenie dachu. Facet, który mi buduje dom wstępnie podał mi kwotę  za ocieplenie wełną 50 PLN/m2. Nie dyskutowałem z nim na ten temat jeszcze ale wydaję mi się, że to rozbój w biały dzień.

Suma summarum, w moim przypadku pianka wyszłaby taniej.

----------


## julianna16

Podciągam temat  :smile: 
Troszkę czasu minęło, więc może są już osoby użytkujące poddasza ocieplane pianką?
Warto? Zachęca mnie szybki czas realizacji i deklarowane dobre parametry ocieplenia oraz większa gwarancja szczelności (znowu w deklaracjach).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Warto zastosować płyty nakrokwiowo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## julianna16

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Nie do końca jednak rozumiem, bo pytałam o piankę  :smile: .
Płyty układane nakrowiowo z pewnością są świetnym pomysłem, ale my mamy już dachówki  :smile: .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płyty są właśnie z pianki z pianki. Pytając nie napisałaś, że masz dach zakryty i interesuje Cię metoda natryskowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## julianna16

Aaa... no tak - nie doprecyzowałam. Zatem doprecyzowuję, że chodzi o metodę natryskową i pytanie podtrzymuję  :smile: .

----------


## marcinsuszek

Drugie ale jest palna choć niektóre samo gasnące
zajmuje się natryskiem pianki gdybyś miał pytania gg10201055

----------


## marcinsuszek

Drugie ale jest palna (choć niektóre samo gasnące)
zajmuje się natryskiem pianki gdybyś miał pytania gg10201055

----------


## marcinsuszek

.

----------


## splaton46

Proponuję zajrzeć tutaj: http://www.pianka-pur.com.pl/ 
Informacje tam zawarte mogą być przydatne w wyrobieniu sobie opinii.

----------


## 280m

Temat wałkowany na izolacjach na tym forum, chcą się pozagryzać co niektórzy za i przeciw. Można poczytać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jakie kilkadziesiąt lat? Chyba nie masz na myśli izolacji natryskowej? A tak na prawdę Twoja wypowiedź to spam! Szkoda, że nie masz nic mądrzejszego do napisania poza reklamą firmy. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest izolacja nakrokwiowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kamil_Idaredy

Andrzej, masz może jakiegoś producenta do polecenia - jak wrzuciłem to w google to ceny z kosmosu.

ps jak cos to wrzuc na priv ze nie robić kryptoreklamy  :smile:

----------


## syper

No właśnie. Zamiast przerzucać się teoriami może wypowiedziałby się ktoś, kto taką izolację zastosował. Ja ostatnio przy okazji jakiejś wyceny dostałem propozycję 57 zł/m.kw. Poddasze będę miał nieużytkowe więc przyznam, że sam pomysł jest dla mnie dość atrakcyjny ale po pierwsze cena a po drugie nie mam pojęcia jak  po takim ociepleniu będzie się zachowywać np. membrana paroprzepuszczalna, czy podczas pracy i wysychania więźby nie powstaną szczeliny. Same pytania a mało odpowiedzi  :sad:  - wolałbym jednakowoż usłyszeć opinię od użytkowników a nie wykonawców bo ta ostatnia to wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wiedza płynie z każdej wypowiedzi tylko trzeba ją umieć odnaleźć. Miałem nic nie pisać bo jestem wykonawcą ale może ktoś inny skorzysta. Gdy poddasze nieużytkowe taka izolacja nie ma sensu. Przy stosowaniu takiej izolacji na żadną folię dachową nie ma miejsca. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## syper

> Wiedza płynie z każdej wypowiedzi tylko trzeba ją umieć odnaleźć. Miałem nic nie pisać bo jestem wykonawcą ale może ktoś inny skorzysta. Gdy poddasze nieużytkowe taka izolacja nie ma sensu. Przy stosowaniu takiej izolacji na żadną folię dachową nie ma miejsca. Pozdrawiam.


Nie do końca się zgodzę - niektóre wypowiedzi nic nie wnoszą, a zdarza się, że nawet wprowadzają w błąd. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza powielania tak zwanych "obiegowych opinii". Ponieważ jesteś wykonawcą to doskonale o tym wiesz jak pseudospecjaliści potrafią napsuć - słownie również. A za poradę dziękuję - bo właśnie takich konkretów poszukuję na forum.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie można bezkrytycznie przyjmować wszystkich porad nawet moich. Ja przynajmniej pod swoimi radami czytelnie się podpisuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

Dla mnie największym błędem większości inwestorów jest ocieplanie dopiero co położonej więźby. Z tego co obserwuję to drzewo prosto z lasu wędruje na dach i za trzy dni ocieplenie bo koniecznie za tydzień trzeba się wprowadzić. A potem olaboga co się stało - miało być tak pięknie a tu dupło. :eek:

----------


## sawczuk2000

witam , czyli nie ma prawa być stosowana ta piana bezposrednio na membanę dachowa|?? pozdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

.Nic nie montujemy na kryciu wstępnym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to jakie kilkadziesiąt lat? Mimo tych dwudziestu kilku jakoś wielkich efektów nie widać bo ta izolacja to żadna rewelacja! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brunoted

Ja także ostatnio zainteresowałem się pianką natryskową.
W przypadku nakładania pianki na skosie na membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną od wewnątrz uzyskujemy szczelność powietrzną i dokładność izolacji.
Pianki są różne ale te które oglądałem zapewniają niewielką dyfuzję pary wodnej co stawia je na równi z warstwą wełny i "paroizolacji" od wewnątrz. Piszę paroizolacja w cudzysłowiu gdyż w naszych warunkach na budowie stosuje się zwykłą folię polietylenową, która nijak jest dobrana do membrany dachowej pod względem współczynnika sd. 
Zastanawia mnie natomiast lansowane przez "piankowców" sposoby renowacji poprzez:
-nakładanie pianki na deskowanie pokryte papą
-nakładanie pianki poprzez otwory w skosie pomiędzy paroizolację a płytę GK lub nawet wciskanie pianki gdzieś w wełnę 
Wg. mnie w obu przypadkach będziemy mieli niekorzystne zjawisko w postaci wykroplenia się pary wodnej w przegrodzie. W przypadku desek pod papą to wyrośnie niezła hodowla grzyba. 
W drugim przypadku pianka może powypychać płyty GK. 
W pierwszym przypadku można nałożyć piankę na deskowanie od wewnątrz ale należałoby zerwać papę i zastąpić ją membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, dodatkowo rozszczelniając pokrycie z desek o ile zostały ułożone na styk.
Innym aspektem są kwestie nakładania pianki na płyty OSB itp.
Wg. mnie za każdym razem należy wykonać dokładne obliczenia cieplno wilgotnościowe i wtedy będzie wiadomo czy będziemy mieć problem w przegrodzie czy nie. Pianka jest dobrym materiałem, stosowana z powodzeniem od wielu lat w płytach warstwowych.
I tak jak wspomniałem na wstępie przewagą pianki nad zwykłym dociepleniem (wełna, paroizolacja) jest możliwość wykonania przegrody w 100% szczelnej powietrznie. Co oznacza szczelność nie muszę przekonywać, mała dziurka jest gorsza od średniego mostka termicznego.
Tym bardziej dziwi mnie stwierdzenie, że ta izolacja to żadna rewelacja. Może pod względem cenowym i zakresem stosowania tak ale pod innymi aspektami przebija wełnę oraz styropian.

----------


## plusfoto

Szanowny kolego zadawałem to pytanie już kilka razy i nikt nie jest w stanie mi na to pytanie sensownie odpowiedzieć. Może ty spróbujesz. Skąd w warstwie izolacji obojętnie jakiej ma się wziąć para wodna lub woda. Oczywiście pod warunkiem że ocieplenie robimy przy suchej więźbie.

----------


## Fo_

Para wodna w zależności od warunków dostaje się od wewnątrz lub zewnątrz przegrody.

----------


## plusfoto

> Para wodna w zależności od warunków dostaje się od wewnątrz lub zewnątrz przegrody.


Jeszcze raz zapytam - w jaki sposób? Chyba że wszyscy zakładają że ekipa od dachu spieprzyła robotę, ekipa od ocieplenia spieprzyła robotę i wentylacja w domu jest do dupy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...pod innymi aspektami przebija wełnę oraz styropian.


Pod jakimi?
Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest ocieplenie nakrokwiowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## twaro

Ja gdybym mógł (nie stać mnie), to zużyłbym duuuużo pianki.

Jedyne czego nie wiem to: co za chemia uwalnia się w wyższych (+30*C} temperaturach,
                                                 co z palnością, i jaka żywotność?

----------


## brunoted

> Szanowny kolego zadawałem to pytanie już kilka razy i nikt nie jest w stanie mi na to pytanie sensownie odpowiedzieć. Może ty spróbujesz. Skąd w warstwie izolacji obojętnie jakiej ma się wziąć para wodna lub woda. Oczywiście pod warunkiem że ocieplenie robimy przy suchej więźbie.


W budynku jest inne ciśnienie niż na zewnątrz a w środku wytwarzamy wilgoć (gotujemy, pocimy się, oddychamy, pierzemy itp), która w wyniku dyfuzji przenika przez materiały budowlane oraz nieszczlności na membranach wewnętrznych (paroizolacjach itp.) i dostaje się do wnętrza przegrody. Wyciska ją na zewnątrz ciśnienie. Stąd para wodna w przegrodzie. a gdy ta para w niekontrolowanej ilości dotrze do chłodnej części izolacji wykropli się i mamy wtedy wodę w przegrodzie.
Zjawisko jest intensywniejsze jeżeli nie działa nam dobrze wentylacja i mamy nieszczelności w przegrodzie.
Czym innym jest woda wciekająca z zewnątrz przez nieprawidłowo wykonane poszycie.

----------


## plusfoto

Czyli tak jak zasugerowałem z góry zakładasz spieprzoną robotę.

----------


## brunoted

Po pierwsze w aspekcie wykonawstwa
Bardzo rzadko spotykam się z prawidłowo wykonanym poddaszem. Nikt u nas nie sprawdza szczelności powietrznej przegród na etapie wykonawstwa. A wykonawcy nie dbają o szczelne wykonanie warstw membran. Ja zwykle muszę rozwiązywać problemy gdy już jest za późno. Poddasze na pierwszy rzut oka wyglądające super (wykonawca zachwala ile wełny upchnął) może być w całości skopane  z uwagi na poprzecinaną "paroizolację". Problemy w takim poddaszu pojawią się po kilku - kilkunastu latach. 
Po drugie
obliczenia cieplno-wilgotnościowe zakładają dyfuzję pary wodnej przez przegrody. Odpowiednio dobrane membrany wewnętrzna (paroizolacja) i zewnętrzna regulują dyfuzję w taki sposób aby (ciśnienie cząsteczkowe pary wodnej - chyba tak to fachowo się nazywa) nie powodowało zagrożeń w postaci powstania punktu rosy. U nas nie dobiera się membran, więc to co się dzieje w przegrodach jest loterią. Wszystko zależy jeszcze od tego jak użytkowane jest pomieszczenie (może to być basen, łazienka z wanną i prysznicem lub garderoba - dla każdego z nich będzie inna sytuacja)
Po trzecie 
nie widziałem jeszcze w żadnym typowym projekcie architektonicznym domu obliczeń wilgotnościowych dla poszczególnych przegród z wpisaniem konkretnych materiałów lub np. wartości wsp. sd dla membran.
O takie rzeczy trzeba się specjalnie prosić a architekci podchodzą do tego jak do zgniłego jajka.
Nie spotkałem się nigdy żeby jakiś projektant założył inną membranę wewnętrzną do salonu a inną do łazienki (np. typu barrier)
A już nie wspomnę o tym jakie głupoty projektują w zakresie wentylacji. Niektórych wypadałoby wysłać znów na studia specjalnie na wykłady z fizyki budowli.

Więc podsumowując. Tak z góry zakładam spieprzoną robotę ale nie tylko przez wykonawcę ale także przez projektanta.
Opieram to na bogatym doświadczeniu i udokumentowanych problemach za pomocą licznych badań oraz odkrywek.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie rzecz w membranach a w skutecznej wentylacji przegrody. To, że membrana ma np. Sd=0,02 wcale nie oznacza iż będzie on przepuszczać parę wodną. To informuje jedynie o tym jaki opór przepływu stawia ta membrana parze wodnej. Nie oznacza również, w którą stronę ta para będzie przepływać. Jak stężenie pary wodnej po obu stronach membrany będzie takie samo to żadnego przepływu nie będzie. Odnośnie wentylacji przegrody, a tak dokładnie o teorii przepływów wiedzy brakuje projektantom i wykonawcom. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brunoted

Rozważam tu typową sytuację w naszej strefie klimatycznej, zimą przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, przy ogrzewanym budynku. Faktycznie w Kalifornii będzie to inaczej wyglądało...

----------


## plusfoto

> Rozważam tu typową sytuację w naszej strefie klimatycznej, zimą przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, przy ogrzewanym budynku. Faktycznie w Kalifornii będzie to inaczej wyglądało...


To w takim wypadku wypadało to napisać w pierwszym poście bo generalizowanie jest delikatnie rzecz ujmując nie zdrowe. :smile: 
A zaglądają tu ludzie którzy mają WM a nie WG. Z ociepleniem połaci czekali pewien okres czasu więc więźba i dechy już zdążyły złapać odpowiednie parametry i.t.d. Raczej na takie rzeczy powinno się ludziom zwracać uwagę a nie straszyć że będzie źle.

----------


## brunoted

@plusfoto
Co oznaczają skróty WM i WG?
Co mają wspólnego parametry wilgotnościowe więźby dachowej z dyfuzją pary wodnej z użytkowanego domu?
Z tego co zauważyłem to rozmawiamy tu na temat pianki oraz starałem się odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie:
"Szanowny kolego zadawałem to pytanie już kilka razy i nikt nie jest w stanie mi na to pytanie sensownie odpowiedzieć. Może ty spróbujesz. *Skąd w warstwie izolacji obojętnie jakiej ma się wziąć para wodna lub woda.* Oczywiście pod warunkiem że ocieplenie robimy przy suchej więźbie. 
Zaglądać to każdy tu może ale gdyby ktoś chciał wybudować dom lub przeprowadzić skomplikowany remont kierując się radami na forum to współczuję ;D

----------


## plusfoto

Biegając po forum powinieneś wiedzieć.
WM - wentylacja mechaniczna
WG - wentylacja grawitacyjna
Natomiast twoja odpowiedz w dalszym ciągu nic nowego nie wnosi a jest jedynie potwierdzeniem że przy prawidłowym montażu oraz sprawnie działającej wentylacji takie zjawisko nie ma prawa wystąpić.

----------


## winiu1

Niema technicznej możliwości wykonania super szczelnej paroizolacji. Folia będzie podziurawiona przez wkręty bez względu na to czy będzie pod czy nad stelażem. Wilgoć będzie przenoszona także przez ściany.

----------


## Fo_

Folia paroizolacyjna to opóźniacz pary wodnej (nawet szczelnie ułożona przepuszcza parę).
Oczywiście przy wydajnej wentylacji pomieszczeń,połaci i ocieplenia ryzyko kumulacji wilgoci jest praktycznie niemożliwe.

----------


## brunoted

> Biegając po forum powinieneś wiedzieć.
> WM - wentylacja mechaniczna
> WG - wentylacja grawitacyjna
> Natomiast twoja odpowiedz w dalszym ciągu nic nowego nie wnosi a jest jedynie potwierdzeniem że przy prawidłowym montażu oraz sprawnie działającej wentylacji takie zjawisko nie ma prawa wystąpić.


Dzięki za wyjaśnienie skrótów. Trochę nie załapałem o co Ci chodziło w poprzednim poście z tym zaglądaniem ludzi posiadających wentylacje mechaniczną, teraz już wiem.
Otóż nie ważne jaką mają wentylację. Zjawisko wykroplenia się pary w przegrodzie może się pojawić także przy wentylacji mechanicznej.

Mało tego, przy nieszczelnościach w poszyciu następuje zaburzenie pracy wentylacji mechanicznej. A jak napisał kolega powyżej, bardzo trudno jest wykonać szczelne poddasze przy zastosowaniu "tradycyjnych" metod a sama paroizolacja jest tylko opóźniaczem dyfuzji pary wodnej (o ile nie zastosujemy materiału typy barrier całkowicie zamykającego dyfuzję)

Ale wszystko sprowadza się do tego, że wg. mnie pianka jest dobrym materiałem izolująco/uszczelniającym, który może zapewnić wysoką szczelność budynku co będzie korzystne dla działania wentylacji i uniemożliwi pojawianie się wilgoci w przegrodzie przy nieszczelnościach.
Dlatego chętnie bym przetestował dwa identyczne budynki: jeden docieplony pianką, drugi w technologii membrany + wełna i porównał wyniki. Mogę w ciemno założyć, że ten drugi będzie wymagać poprawek żeby dociągnąć do szczelności pierwszego. Nawet jak się będą przykładać do roboty.

Nie dziw się, że zakładam od razu spapraną robotę przy poddaszu. Prawie nikt u nas nie sprawdza szczelności na etapie budowy więc sprytny wykonawca może kilkoma sztuczkami oszukać każdego - na pewien czas. A niektóre błędy wynikają z takiej a nie innej technologii kładzenia płyt GK.

----------


## plusfoto

Wcale się nie dziwię że tak zakładasz bo w 90% tak jest. Natomiast dziwię się tym inwestorom którzy na słowa wykonawcy - panie będzie pan zadowolony - niemal klękają przed nim i uważają za wyrocznię. Ilu jest nawet tutaj takich co dało zamknięto komórkową  na mokre dechy i więźbę a po roku zaczęły się problemy? Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem kładzenia pianki w zasadzie tylko otwarto komórkowej pod spodem ale na wysezonowaną i suchą więźbę a nie na taką prosto z lasu. I przy takim założeniu oraz w pełni sprawnej wentylacji oraz szczelnym dachu można ją kłaść bezpośrednio na dechy (nie dotyczy wełny). Ale trzeba być tego w pełni świadomym. Natomiast w pomieszczeniach mokrych obojętnie jaką izolację zastosujemy dobrze jest pomyśleć od wewnątrz o paroizolacji obojętnie pod jaką postacią. Może być folia między kartongipsem a ociepleniem ale n.p. folia w płynie na kartongipsie szczelnie izolująca całe pomieszczenie. Nie bez znaczenia będzie również farba jaką pomalujemy dane pomieszczenie.

----------


## mat3006

> Wcale się nie dziwię że tak zakładasz bo w 90% tak jest. Natomiast dziwię się tym inwestorom którzy na słowa wykonawcy - panie będzie pan zadowolony - niemal klękają przed nim i uważają za wyrocznię. Ilu jest nawet tutaj takich co dało zamknięto komórkową  na mokre dechy i więźbę a po roku zaczęły się problemy? Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem kładzenia pianki w zasadzie tylko otwarto komórkowej pod spodem ale na wysezonowaną i suchą więźbę a nie na taką prosto z lasu. I przy takim założeniu oraz w pełni sprawnej wentylacji oraz szczelnym dachu można ją kłaść bezpośrednio na dechy (nie dotyczy wełny). Ale trzeba być tego w pełni świadomym. Natomiast w pomieszczeniach mokrych obojętnie jaką izolację zastosujemy dobrze jest pomyśleć od wewnątrz o paroizolacji obojętnie pod jaką postacią. Może być folia między kartongipsem a ociepleniem ale n.p. folia w płynie na kartongipsie szczelnie izolująca całe pomieszczenie. Nie bez znaczenia będzie również farba jaką pomalujemy dane pomieszczenie.


Bardzo cenne i słuszne uwagi. Od siebie dodam, że dużym nieporozumieniem jest , zwłaszcza w łazienkach czy kuchniach montaż w sufitach, "skosach" i ściankach kolankowych wykończonych g/k,  wpuszczanych, podtynkowych opraw świetlnych ( tzw. halogenów ), gniazdek, wyłączników czy innych które perforują, jak jasna cholera, ciągłość paroizolacji ( w tym b.istotnej wytworzonej przez 2,3 warstwy farby )  a ich trwałość w obliczu przepływającego strumienia pary, mocno podwyższonej temperatury oraz możliwego iskrzenia, jest bardzo słaba.

----------


## Mareek1980

Witam,

Niebawem będę rozpoczynał budowę domu parterowego bez poddasza użytkowego, ale ze strychem na który będzie się wchodziło z przedpokoju po schodach składanych. Dach będę robił z wiązarów prefabrykowanych łączonych płytkami kolczastymi. Ocieplić chcę tylko powierzchnię mieszkalną, więc  ocieplenie muszę zrobić w przestrzeni pomiędzy aluminiowym stelażem do którego przymocowane będą płyty g/k, a więźbą. Zastanawiam się jakie zrobić ocieplenie. Myślałem aby wykonać je w ten sposób, że nad konstrukcją aluminiową rozłożyłbym folię paroizolacyjną, nad nią ułożyłbym 10 cm wełny i kolejne 25 cm poprzecznie pomiędzy belkami wiązara. Na belki dałbym folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną a na nią płyty osb. Po przeczytaniu kilku artykułów o ociepleniu pianką poliuretanową zastanawiam się czy zamiast wełny nie dać pianki. Jedni chwalą wełnę bo cieplejsza inni piszą, że lepsza jest pianka bo dokładniej wypełni wszystkie szczeliny więc jest to dużo lepsze rozwiązanie. Jakie jest Wasze zdanie na ten temat?

----------


## sonny230

Marek a myślałeś nad ociepleniem celulozą koszt ocieplenia 112m grubość 25cm to około 4tys zł , ja mam też strop z wiązarów i taki właśnie dostałem kosztorys , tylko się zastanawiam nad ciężarem bo m2 to 80kg , może wypowie się ten kto się na tym zna czy to wytrzyma

----------


## Mareek1980

Ale na co chcesz sypać tą celulozę, bezpośrednio na płyty g/k? Wydaje mi się, że musiałbyś coś od spodu nabić tak jak na tym zdjęciu:

----------


## sonny230

na strop płyta osb i później konstrukcja i płyty G/K

----------


## Mareek1980

Tutaj jest sporo informacji na ten temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=Isofloc




> Właśnie zasypuję strop drewniany 45 cm warstwą granulatu wełny, bezpośrednio na stelaż stalowy i płyty k-g !
> 
> Zauważyłem że sufit "siada" ok. 2 cm w środku pomieszczenia względem ścian!
> Nie wiem czy to problem, mam nadzieję że nic więcej się dziać nie będzie.
> Na oko nic nie widać, dopiero po przyłożeniu łaty wychodzi "brzuch"   
> 
> Myślę że ciężar granulatu wełny powinien być wzięty pod uwagę przy wyborze, 1 m3 to 60 kg !!!
> 
> Pozdr.

----------


## PiotrK78

> Nie można bezkrytycznie przyjmować wszystkich porad nawet moich. Ja przynajmniej pod swoimi radami czytelnie się podpisuję. Pozdrawiam.


Witam!

poszukuję w necie informacji na temat płyt PIR/PUR ale trudno znaleźć wypowiedzi na forum, widać technologia jeszcze nie tak popularna. 

Walczę z decyzją, czy zrobić pełne deskowanie + wełna mineralna od spodu czy (co mi bardziej pasuje, ze względu na późniejszą widoczność krokwi na poddaszu) zastosować płytę PUR na krokwiowo (Polychemsystems, Poznań, DACH-WM) o grubości 140 mm (U=0,20 W/m2K) + 5 cm wełny mineralnej od spodu, między krokwiami (w sumie tylko do docieplenia i uszczelnienia). 

Zauważyłem, że x2 polecałeś tę opcję PIR/PUR - czy możesz podzielić się doświadczeniami w tym zakresie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Cały czas polecam izolację nakrokwiową bo to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Natomiast nie polecam łączenia izolacji nakrokwiowej z wełną pomiędzy krokwiami. Ja stosuje płyty Bauder PIR PLUS bo są obustronnie laminowane folią aluminiową a z wierzchu mają już firmowo przyklejoną papę (krycie wstępne). Najczęściej stosuję płytę grubości 16 cm, dla której U= 0,14 W/m2K. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć z wybranych moich realizacji, które udało mi się wkleić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Conena

Wstępnie zaznaczę, że nie jestem fachowcem, ale budujemy się właśnie i nasze obserwacje są takie:
W projekcie (dom energooszczędny) do ocieplenia poddasza mieliśmy płyty styropianowe, ale nie mogliśmy znaleźć wykonawców. Wszyscy kręcili nosem. Byliśmy zdecydowani na wełnę, gdy znaleźliśmy informację o piance. Cenowo wcale nie wyszła drożej, niż styropian czy nawet wełna. Przy czym nasz projekt zakładał materiały o wysokich parametrach (i co za tym idzie - cenie).  W takim przypadku cena pianki jest porównywalna, choć również zależy od wykonawcy i producenta pianki. Zalety mniej więcej opisane są powyżej, więc nie będę się powtarzać. Stabilność parametrów podobno jest do 120st.C i przez wiele lat (nie pamiętam ile). W domkach, jak mówili wykonawcy, nie stosują piany z zamkniętymi porami. Ta z otwartymi trochę oddycha, co pozwala więźbie wysychać. Nie wiem czy w dużym stopniu, ale oczywiście inne elementy dachu muszą pozwolić na odparowanie wilgoci. Od spodu podobno nie trzeba stosować membrany paroszczelnej. My jednak jesteśmy zdecydowani na taką i z aluminiową powierzchnią. Idzie za tym konieczność pozostawienia dwucentymetrowej szczeliny między folią a płytą g-k, co można zrealizować podwójnym rusztem. Pierwszy jest nieco zagłębiony w piance, na to idzie folia, przez którą łączy się jedną warstwę rusztu z drugą. Oczywiście folia jest w tych miejscach przedziurawiona, ale chyba nie ma możliwości zrobienia rusztu zawieszonego na wieszakach mocowanych do krokwi bez zrobienia otworów. W takim przypadku otwory są najmniejsze i można je jeszcze próbować uszczelnić. 
Wadę pianki znalazłam jedną, główną. Jest palna, a nawet jeśli się topi, to wydziela toksyczne opary. Wełna jest niepalna i nic nie wydziela. To duży minus. Można rozważać jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo pożaru i co wtedy? Wybór bardzo indywidualny, ale trzeba uwzględnić i ten aspekt. Pewną ochronę dają płyty g-k. Bodajże mają wytrzymałość ogniową 15 minut. Czy to dużo czy mało? Można też próbować dawać ich podwójną warstwę. Ale czy warto?

O płytach PUR, o których mówi Andrzej, czytałam, i również bardzo mnie zainteresowały. Ale chyba wychodziły drogo. Choć to podobno najlepszy sposób izolacji dla domów niskoenergetycznych. W planach mamy, że gdy już energooszczędność będzie za mało, to zdejmiemy dachówkę i dołożymy właśnie takie płyty z zewnątrz.   :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie dokładanie to złe rozwiązanie! Należy zrobić raz a dobrze. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Conena

Które jest złe? Że robimy piankę między krokwiami i 10 cm pod nimi?
Jak napisałam płyty typu PIR JEŚLI użyjemy, to w dalekiej przyszłości. Jeśli w tej dalekiej przyszłości okaże się, że dołożenie jest gorsze niż demontaż wcześniejszego i montaż nowego, to pewnie zweryfikujemy swoje zdanie. Ale czemu teraz mam się martwić tym, co będzie za np. 20 lat?
No cóż, nie każdego stać na najlepsze rozwiązania, tym bardziej, że to, co jest najlepsze zazwyczaj zależy od tego, z którym wykonawcą się rozmawia = każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali. Nie wybieraliśmy najlepszego, tylko optymalny, do parametrów nas interesujących. A to duża różnica.

----------


## autorus

Ja w ciągu 1--2 mies będę miał właśnie piankowany dach pomiędzy krokwiami. W jednej części będzie to 22cm a w drugiej 16cm pianki. 
Zastanawiam się jednak nad inna sprawa jak zapewnić paroizolację takiej pianki gdy jest ciężko zamontować odpowiednia folię.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Różnica pomiędzy mną a firmą, która natryskuje piankę jest taka, że ja z tego nie żyję. Nie jestem też producentem pianki w płytach. Po prostu doradzam. Uważam, że natryskiwanie piany pomiędzy krokwie skutkuje bardzo utrudnionym wietrzeniem konstrukcji i z tego powodu to złe rozwiązanie. Nie ja pisałem o tym co będzie w przyszłości tylko Ty i to Ty sugerowałaś dołożenie kolejnej warstwy izolacji czyli tak naprawdę kapitalny remont dachu. Ja rozumiem, że nie każdego stać na najlepsze rozwiązania i trzeba wybierać optymalne. Skoro jednak wybierasz optymalne nie powinnaś zakładać, że za 20 lat będziesz zmieniać warstwy dachu bo nie będzie Cię na to stać. Poprawnym założeniem jest budowa domu na aktualne potrzeby i ewentualna sprzedaż tego domu gdy potrzeby się zmienią. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rymcymcym

Z całej tej dyskusji nie wynika podstawowa sprawa czy po zastosowaniu pianki PUR bądź gotowych płyt PIR latem w pełnym słońcu na poddaszu jest temperatura taka jak na parterze? Aby uzyskać taki efekt z wełny trzeba jej dać pół metra. Bo jak nie to o kant ... ta dyskusja, zimą to jakie ocieplenie by nie było to się dogrzeje, ale latem ciężko jest schłodzić, można niedrogo kupić klimatyzator i wtedy wyjdzie nam para wodna bokiem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Z całej tej dyskusji nie wynika podstawowa sprawa czy po zastosowaniu pianki PUR bądź gotowych płyt PIR latem w pełnym słońcu na poddaszu jest temperatura taka jak na parterze?


Tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mic81

> Marek a myślałeś nad ociepleniem celulozą koszt ocieplenia 112m grubość 25cm to około 4tys zł , ja mam też strop z wiązarów i taki właśnie dostałem kosztorys , tylko się zastanawiam nad ciężarem bo m2 to 80kg , może wypowie się ten kto się na tym zna czy to wytrzyma


Masz może zrealizowane to ocieplenie stropu celulozą ?

----------


## jajmar

> Witam!
> 
> poszukuję w necie informacji na temat płyt PIR/PUR ale trudno znaleźć wypowiedzi na forum, widać technologia jeszcze nie tak popularna. 
> 
> Walczę z decyzją, czy zrobić pełne deskowanie + wełna mineralna od spodu czy (co mi bardziej pasuje, ze względu na późniejszą widoczność krokwi na poddaszu) zastosować płytę PUR na krokwiowo (Polychemsystems, Poznań, DACH-WM) o grubości 140 mm (U=0,20 W/m2K) + 5 cm wełny mineralnej od spodu, między krokwiami (w sumie tylko do docieplenia i uszczelnienia).


Jestem w trakcie realizacji ocipelenia nakrokwiowego Thermano gr.16cm (2x8cm). Od spodu mam taki widok

----------


## mnocon

ja chyba decyzduje sie na piane, otwartokomorkowa ok 25 cm, tylko teraz pytanie ile schnie drzewo ? dach bedzie robiony w lipcu.

----------


## autorus

Ja daje 22cm. Akurat tyle mam miejsca. A w garażu jak pamiętam 16cm. I to za tydzień.

----------


## plusfoto

Ale ty robisz na a nie pod. Cyba że jedziesz z jednej i drugiej strony.

----------


## autorus

Te grubości o których pisałem idą pod  :smile:

----------


## moniss

Przy projektowaniu domu zastanawiałam się nad pianą natrykową do ocieplenia poddasza, jak od kilku lat ma znajomy. Jednak od kilku miesięcy myśle raczej nad użyciem płyt poliuretanowych i ocieplenia na krokwiach. Ostatnio dostałam wycenę na płyty Thermano 12 cm za 78zł/m2 brutto (U=0,192 W/m2K)
W razie potrzeby, za X lat, będzie można docieplić pomiędzy i pod krokwiami.  
Zastanawia mnie tylko co zrobić z krokwiami okapów, bo aby nie było mostków termicznych trzeba by je obłożyć poliuretanem także od spodu i z boku. 
*Andrzej Wilhelmi*, jak Ty to rozwiązujesz? 

﻿

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie przesadzałbym z tymi mostkami na krokwiach bo praktycznie ich nie ma. Szyby w twoich oknach mają gorszy współczynnik. Izolacja ściany zewnętrznej otula krokwie. Natomiast niezmiernie istotną kwestią jest zachowanie ciągłości izolacji czyli izolacja ściany zewnętrznej musi spotkać się z izolacją nakrokwiową!  Nie radzę stosować łącznie izolacji nakrokwiowej z izolacją pomiędzy krokwiami. Warto trochę dołożyć i dać 16 cm płyty (U=0,14 W/m2K) na krokwie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moniss

> Nie przesadzałbym z tymi mostkami na krokwiach bo praktycznie ich nie ma. Szyby w twoich oknach mają gorszy współczynnik. Izolacja ściany zewnętrznej otula krokwie. Natomiast niezmiernie istotną kwestią jest zachowanie ciągłości izolacji czyli izolacja ściany zewnętrznej musi spotkać się z izolacją nakrokwiową!  Nie radzę stosować łącznie izolacji nakrokwiowej z izolacją pomiędzy krokwiami. Warto trochę dołożyć i dać 16 cm płyty (U=0,14 W/m2K) na krokwie. Pozdrawiam.


Masz rację, wsp. U nie będzie tak tragiczny jak mi się wcześniej wydawało  :smile: 
Płyta 12cm z tego powodu, że przez X lat poddasze nie będzie zamieszkane. Ale zastanawiałam/zastanawiam się też nad grubszą płytą, ze względu na możliwość ukrycia w jej wysokości rynny (aby rynny spustowe były ukryte w ociepleniu przy ścianie, a nie zakręcały w kierunku muru od krańca okapu).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No to dom bez okapu bo z tej części dachu, która znajdzie się za rynną będzie kapać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moniss

> No to dom bez okapu bo z tej części dachu, która znajdzie się za rynną będzie kapać. Pozdrawiam.


Tak, będzie kapać. Ale okapy kończą się dość daleko od ściany, więc niech sobie kapie... Z okapów nie możemy zrezygnować - takie urzędowe wytyczne. Ale to jeden z pomysłów. Na razie pewne na 100%  jest tylko ocieplenie nakrokwiowe. 
Szkoda, że całego domu nie można ocieplić poliuretanem.... :roll eyes:  - podobno nie wymyślono jeszcze systemu tynków do tego materiału.

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście ze wymyślono  :smile:  znajomy kładł w tamtym roku.

----------


## moniss

> Oczywiście ze wymyślono  znajomy kładł w tamtym roku.


A mi ostatnio powiedziano (sprzedawca płyt poliuretanowych), że tego tynki się nie trzymają, co wydało mi się nieco dziwne, ale uwierzyłam.... 
Czy jakoś specjalnie się to tynkuje, czy normalnie siatka, klej i tynk?

----------


## autorus

siatka zatopiona w tynku. Jest to specjalna receptura, i niestety trzeba ja urobic na budowie. Kolega konkretnie to stotował na zapiankowaną kopułe. Oczywiście od zewnątrz. Zimę przetrwał.

----------


## moniss

*autorus*, też u siebie planujesz tynkowanie pianki na kopule?

----------


## autorus

Nie. Będzie tylko malowana. A w przyszłości trudno powiedzieć.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Do pianki nie jest potrzebny specjalny tynk tylko specjalny klej do zatapiania siatki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moniss

I taki specjalny klej gdzieś można dostać?

----------


## uri222

Kupiłem właśnie stary dom i zamierzam go przed zimą trochę ocieplić .Skłaniam się właśnie przy piance. Problem w tym ,że dach jest goły, tzn sama dachówka. Czy bezpośrednią na nią można rzucić ta piankę, czy lepiej dorzucić mebrankę. Czy w ogóle bez odeskowania pianka się sprawdzi. Słyszałem ,że może powstać efekt wypychania dachówki, czy to prawda? Wykonawca zaproponował mi cenę 48zł /m2 przy 15cm
 lub 54zł przy 20 cm pianka  Polchem System...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz same dachówki, nie masz krycia wstępnego! Nie ma możliwości profesjonalnego zaadoptowania strychu na cele mieszkalne. Natrysk na dachówkę to nieporozumienie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## autorus

Bez deskowania nie podchodzi do tematu.

----------


## Arturjn

A ja przymierzam sie do isoboostera. Co do pianki wszystko super, ale gdy będzie potrzeba naprawy jakiejść części konstrukcyjnej dachu czy może części deskowania to rozumiem że wyrywamy pół dachu? Bo przecież pianka trzyma się konstrukcji i jest sztywna :mad: 

Poza tym wole ocieplenie, które jestem w stanie położyć sam i uniknąć fachowców. Płytki i panele też zamierzam położyć sam, bo już widziałem jak robią to pseudofachowcy. Każdemu się śpieszy i tylko usprawnia sobie robotę, dlatego wolę zrobić powoli sam pewne rzeczy. Dobra robota wymaga czasu a tego nie mają robotnicy, bo już następna fucha czeka.

----------


## autorus

Jak masz czas to się bawić możesz.

----------


## semcio

Witam,
zabieram się wkrótce za ocieplanie dachu i o ile do niedawna nie miałęm wątpliwości co do wełny, to ostatnio zaczynam się zastanawiać co do zastosowania pianki. Głównie ze względu na szybkość montażu i szczelność pokrycia. Jeśli chodzi o różnicę w cenie, to wydaje się być bardzo zbliżona w obu przypadkach. Do ocieplenia mam kawałek skosu i strop nad pomieszczeniami poddasza - planowałem tutaj wełnę 18cm + 10cm o wsp 0.033, oraz ocieplenie samego poddasza, gdzie będzie stał rekuperator warstwą 18cm pomiędzy krokwie (też 0,033). Dach mam odeskowany, na tym membrana, krokwie mają 20cm, a dodatkowe 10cm wełny w użytkowej części będzie w podwieszanym stelażu. Dach był robiony pod koniec czerwca, więc jest raczej słabo przeschnięty.

Co do pianki, to dostałem propozycje, żeby zrobić 20cm (+ 'zajście' na krokwie, co ograniczy mostki) w grubszym miejscu i 15cm (+ 'zajście' na krokwie) na poddaszu. Podobno każde 10cm pianki, odpowiada 18cm wełny. Martwi mnie właśnie to kiszenie się więźby i ew rozrywanie pianki, jeśli więźba jednak będzie schła. Na strychu będzie to widać, ale pod płytami gk nie bardzo jest możliwość naprawy (i wykrycia tego) bez rozbebeszenia wszystkiego.

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Na trysk na deski to złe rozwiązanie bo nie ma szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Jeżeli już natrysk to na specjalnej siatce zamocowanej pomiędzy krokwiami i zdystansowanej od desek o minimum 2 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brunoted

> Witam,
> Dach mam odeskowany, na tym membrana, krokwie mają 20cm, a dodatkowe 10cm wełny w użytkowej części będzie w podwieszanym stelażu. Dach był robiony pod koniec czerwca, więc jest raczej słabo przeschnięty.


Kolego jak już napisano: NIE MOŻNA DAWAĆ PIANKI BEZPOŚREDNIO NA DESKOWANIE. Spotkałem kilku doradców od pianek i większość z nich nie miało pojęcia o fizyce budowli i dyfuzji pary wodnej przez przegrodę. Chwalili się wręcz, że piankę natryskiwano na deskowanie i to jeszcze przykryte papą.
MUSI być szczelina  (min. 2cm) między pianką a deskami. Nawet gdy na deskach leży membrana. Membrana w tym momencie służy jedynie odprowadzeniu wody z wierzchu bo deski skutecznie blokują pełne możliwości dyfuzji pary wodnej. 
Ja bym zrobił tak: na deskach zamontował listewki dystansowe (żeby uzyskać szczelinę) na to płyty styropianowe gr 5-6cm i na płyty piankę, żeby mieć szczelne poddasze - tu pianka sprawdza się rewelacyjnie.
Oczywiście koniecznie trzeba pamiętać o wentylowaniu kalenicy i nawiewie z podsufitki.

----------


## autorus

skontaktuj się z porządna firmą i oni ci zaproponują rozwiązanie. U mnie jest bezpośredni natrysk na płyty OSB. U mnie robił termopian. Niestety najtańszy nie jest.

----------


## Jan P.

Moje zdanie jest takie; Nie ma szczeliny to nie na pary - wniosek ; nie ma skraplania. Rozumie się gdy nie dopuścimy do dyfuzji. Jan.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Sęk w tym, że w warunkach budowy nie ma takiej możliwości. A do tego jaka jest suchość drewna? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## semcio

Dzięki za podpowiedzi odnośnie wentylacji. Wykonawca nie miał widocznie o tym większego pojęcia. Martwi mnie też właśnie to drewno - nadal schnie, bo pojawiają się pęknięcia I generalnie widać, ze nie jest suche. Nie wiem, czy nie wrócę do pierwotnej koncepcji izolacji dachu wełną.

----------


## mickow69

czytajać wszystkie wypowiedzi powyzej jednak chyba zdecydowalbym sie na welne, jakos bardziej przekonuje mnie to rozwiazanie  :wink:

----------


## brunoted

> Moje zdanie jest takie; Nie ma szczeliny to nie na pary - wniosek ; nie ma skraplania. Rozumie się gdy nie dopuścimy do dyfuzji. Jan.


Faktycznie czytając takie posty można mieć wątpliwości. 
Ogólnie to para nagle znika w przegrodzie tam gdzie nie ma szczeliny. Czarna dziura tam jest. Dyfuzję proponuję zlikwidować za pomocą magnetyzera pracującego w średniej częstotliwości.
Oczywiście można zastosować od wewnątrz warstwę hydroizolacji - super szczelnej na każdym zakamarku. W tym drugim przypadku oczywiście może nie dotrzeć do nas swąd gnijącego drewna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Amen. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mickow69

no wlasnie i jak sprawdzic co z tym drewnem bo to moze byc problematyczne potem... ;/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak masz strych nieużytkowy nad częścią mieszkalną zawsze sprawdzisz. W innym przypadku należy zlecić te prace wysoce profesjonalnej firmie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mickow69

ja nawet i czesc gospodarcza polecilbym sprawdzic przy pomocy profesjonalnej firmy, bo szkoda ryzykowac zniszczenie sie pewnych elementow domu... ;/

----------


## mxxxx

> Dlatego chętnie bym przetestował dwa identyczne  budynki: jeden docieplony pianką, drugi w technologii membrany + wełna i  porównał wyniki. Mogę w ciemno założyć, że ten drugi będzie wymagać  poprawek żeby dociągnąć do szczelności pierwszego. Nawet jak się będą  przykładać do roboty


w wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-kontra-welna
jest takie porównanie i wyszło dokłądnie odwrotnie niż założyłeś:
domek całkowicie opianowany n50=1
domek częściowo opianowany n50=0,66
domek bez grama pianki n50=0,4

przy okazji wyszło też że pianka chłonie wodę jak gąbka, nawet nie bardzo jest jak ją porównywać z wełną



> Podobno każde 10cm pianki, odpowiada 18cm wełny


nie ma takiej możliwości, to tylko taka bajeczka marketingowa żeby frajera złapać na 2-3 razy droższą izolację

twój dach 18+10 wełny 0,033 to U=0,117
pianka 20cm to U=0,195 czyli 2 razy zimniej za 2 razy drożej

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...twój dach 18+10 wełny 0,033 to U=0,117
> pianka 20cm to U=0,195 czyli 2 razy zimniej za 2 razy drożej


Szanowny kolego trochę się mylisz żeby nie napisać, że piszesz nieprawdę. 20 cm pianki np. PIR PLUS to U = 0,12 W/m2K. Nie ma lepszej izolacji jak nakrokwiowa. Oczywiście jest droższa od wełny ale to jednorazowy wydatek. Do tego znikają wszystkie problemy z wentylacją warstwy izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

ja akurat pisałem do semcio, czyli rozważamy tam izolację natryskową między krokwie z pianki OK, ale skoro mamy wejść w nad krokwiową piankę ZK to:

Bauder PIR PLUS cenowo oscyluje w granicach 900-1000zł/m3, lub jak kto woli ~180zł/m2 za 20cm grubo albo ~135zł/m2 za 14cm grubo
wełna 0,033 to koszt ok 130zł/m3 czyli 30cm grubo to koszt 39zł/m2

4,5 raza drożej za to samo U, skoro nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Różnica jest zasadnicza w jakości a tak dokładniej w funkcji. Pianka jest dla tych, którzy widzą różnicę i których na taki materiał stać. A tak dla przekory sprawdziłem ceny i wygląda to tak: np. płyta PIR PLUS (1,8 x1,2 = 2,16 m2) gruboś180 mm  kosztuje brutto 160,- czyli 1 m2 74,- a w tym warstwa krycia wstępnego (papa) i paroizolacja (folia aluminiowa) i jeden montaż!. No i jak to się ma do tej taniej wełny?  Należy zrobić rzetelną analizę i nie warto pisać, że to 4,5 raza różnicy. Ja uważam, że rzeczywista różnica różnica nie jest zbyt wielka więc z całą pewnością warto "przepłacić"! :yes:  Izolacja natryskowa jest najgorszym rozwiązaniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

> A tak dla przekory sprawdziłem ceny i wygląda to tak: np. płyta PIR PLUS (1,8 x1,2 = 2,16 m2) gruboś180 mm kosztuje brutto 160,- czyli 1 m2 74,- a w tym warstwa krycia wstępnego (papa) i paroizolacja (folia aluminiowa) i jeden montaż!


 a płyty z PIR są w cenie natrysku piany PUR ..
a gdzie reszta ? paroizolacja?  przy natrysku, trzeba zaznaczyć że nie ryzykował bym natrysku bez paroizolacji.

----------


## mxxxx

> A tak dla przekory sprawdziłem ceny i wygląda to tak: np. płyta PIR PLUS (1,8 x1,2 = 2,16 m2) gruboś180 mm  kosztuje brutto 160,- czyli 1 m2 74


możesz dać jakiegoś linka gdzie sprawdzałeś te ceny, bo mnie się zdaje że płyta 180mm 1,8*1,2 kosztuje bliżej ~344 zł/sztuka czyli m2 wychodzi bardziej 160zł
http://www.icmarket.pl/bauder-plyta-poliuretanowa-bauderpir-plus-p-16651.html



> Cena brutto:159,25PLN
> Cena za m2

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A gdzie jest napisane, że to cena za 1 m2?  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cena za m2
> ...


 :big lol:

----------


## epterode

Witam czyli jak mam dachówkę pod nią membranę to można bezpośrednio dawać pianę czy nie na mębranę.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam czyli jak mam dachówkę pod nią membranę to można bezpośrednio dawać pianę czy nie na mębranę.


Można, jak najbardziej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można wszystko tylko po co ta folia??? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 


No właśnie śmieszne jest to, że to Ty napisałeś a nie sprzedawca. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

widzę że coś nie halo to w takim razie zacytujmy cały opis ze strony producenta:




> Cena netto: 152,32PLN 129,47PLN
>                         Cena brutto: 187,35PLN 159,25PLN
> 
> Opis Produktu
> 
> *Cena za m2
> *
> Płyta poliuretanowa obustronnie laminowana aluminium, dodatkowo górna warstwa papa polimerobitumiczna .
> 
> ...


i teraz podkreśl który fragment nie jest od producenta

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak dokładnie to żaden bo to oferta sprzedawcy choć opis z karty producenta. Oczywiście masz rację jeżeli przyjmiemy, że  "m2"  to to samo co "1 m2". :roll eyes: 
Czasami widzi się to co się chce widzieć i ja tego nie zobaczyłem. :sad:  Z całą pewnością koszt 1 m2 będzie oscylował w granicach 120 ~130,-  z VAT 8% gdy załatwi to wykonawca. Pozdrawiam świątecznie. :bye:

----------


## mxxxx

m2 czego ?? 180mm grubo czy 200mm grubo ?? bo 140mm grubo bez łaski kosztuje 135zł, a ty w tym wątku się chwaliłeś że najczęściej robisz 160mm U=0,14

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> m2 czego ??


Ty cytujesz sprzedawcę "Cena za m2" no to ja się pytam czy to to samo co "Cena za 1 m2"? Dla mnie to nie to samo. Ja się niczym nie chwalę tylko po prostu informuję. Skoro mogę mieć grubość 160 mm w cenie 140 mm to stosuję 160 mm. Decyzja zawsze należy do inwestora ja co najwyżej mogę tylko doradzić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

czyli wracając do tematu
płyta PIR PLUS grubość 200mm U=0,13 kosztuje u ciebie VAT-8% ~160/m2 (normalnie 180zł/m2)
wełna 0,033 U=0,11 30cm grubo to koszt 39zł/m2
4 razy taniej i do tego troszkę cieplej

----------


## mat3006

Trzeba, przy wacie, doliczyć koszt ołtarzyka, żeby regularnie i intensywnie, wnosić modły o "suchość powietrzną wiekuistą" bo minimalne zawilgocenie odmienia ją cudownie wręcz, *podwajając U waty.* Można w tym celu użyć ołtarzyka polowego, niezbędnego w czasie montażu waty, kiedy to należy intensywnie, wnosić o szczelność i dokładność bo już *1% nieszczelności daje 10% strat*. Do litanii należy obowiązkowo dołączyć prośby o nieosiadanie i nieobsuwanie izolacji z "korzystnej" cenowo waty. Nie pomińcie też prośby o to by tych co ich nie ma (wg popława) dalej nie było. A jeżeli już są...(choć ich nie ma) to zaprawdę powiadam Wam, że macie przesr... !
Oddalcie zarazem pokusę klimatyzowania poddasza bo tym prędzej możecie porzucić nadzieję na "suchość powietrzną wiekuistą", waty Waszej.
Tak w Świątecznym nastroju... :smile:

----------


## mxxxx

i dyskusja po raz 10 zatacza koło, i po raz dziesiąty trzeba zapytać dlaczego na tym forum tysiące osób chwalą się domkami z wełną, mieszkają i mają w praktyce niskie rachunki za CO i jakoś takoś nikt nie zauważył żadnej z tych plag egipskich ??

i od razu po raz dziesiąty warto dopowiedzieć że *mat3006* jest natryskiwaczem pianek który wyjątkowo boi się wykupić płatny profil, oraz udzielać porad publicznych, jego specjalność to matactwa, kalumnie, bajki wyssane z palca, generalnie każdy bajer dobry żeby złapać inwestora, poniżej co forum o nim sądzi
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5811018

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dyskusja czy wymiana poglądów jest po to aby czytający ten wątek na bazie przytaczanych argumentów podjęli odpowiednią rozsądną decyzję. Jak kogoś nie stać na montaż izolacji nakrokwiowej zastosuje wełnę w konstrukcji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

w ramach wymiany poglądów warto zapytać:
skoro nie widać różnicy w rachunkach za CO to po co przepłacać 4 razy za piankę ??

----------


## plusfoto

> w ramach wymiany poglądów warto zapytać:
> skoro nie widać różnicy w rachunkach za CO to po co przepłacać 4 razy za piankę ??


Co by już ten stary rok zakończyć to w ramach wymiany poglądów warto zapytać. Po co kupować BMW skoro Dacia to też samochód. Nie dość że z 10 razy tańszy to jeszcze przecież mniej pali?

----------


## mxxxx

LOL i to pisze ktoś kto już 3 lata temu zauważył że pianka rożni się tylko ceną, wszystko inne podobne, czyli to BMW to tak naprawdę taka sama dacia do której sprytny sprzedawca naciągasz kierownicę od BMW założył i frajera do ogolenia szuka

idźmy dalej w tej terminologii, po co ci domek samodzielnie postawiony za 1000-2000zł/m2, jest tyle ofert deweloperów, do wyboru i koloru, po 5000zł/m2 po 10000zł/m2 za taką kasę mogą się nazywać jak tylko ci się podoba, płacisz i wymagasz to ci nakleją dowolną nalepkę BMW, Merc, Rolls-Royce etc. jak sobie zażyczysz to ci nawet wszystkie trzy jednocześnie nalepią

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Urok życia polega na dokonywaniu wyborów. Takich retorycznych pytań można zadawać wiele. Jak na razie widać, że jesteś zauroczony jednym materiałem izolacyjnym i to tyle. Natomiast są produkty dla trochę bogatszych lub tych, którzy chcą mieć nowsze technologie. Należy zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że montaż izolacji to jednorazowy wydatek. Życzę wszystkim czytelnikom tego wątku trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam noworocznie.

----------


## noc

Wniosek z dyskusji jest jeden.
Pianka jest materiałem lepszym dla wykonawców. Nie pyli. Ten kto choć raz popracował przy wełnie wie co to za przyjemność. Po ocieplaniu poddasza wełną we własnym domu miałem dosyć. Już wolałbym zasuwać łopatą. 
Różnica w cenie też niebagatelna. Jeśli materiał sprzedaje wykonawca, to np. 30% marży z pianki 160zł/m2 nijak się ma do 30% marży z wełny 40zł/m2.
Staranność wykonania izolacji jest tak samo ważna i decydująca w obu przypadkach. Jednak przy piance, nawet perfekcyjnie wykonanej, dochodzi ryzyko popękania przy pracującej więźbie. Przed tym nie obroni nawet najlepszy natryskiwacz.

----------


## mxxxx

> Jak na razie widać, że jesteś zauroczony jednym materiałem izolacyjnym


zauroczony to ja jestem aerożelem, i czekam sobie cierpliwie na szklane domy w całości z aerożelu, a ponieważ chwilowo technologia niedopracowana to głosuję za styropianem, bo najlepszy stosunek ceny do efektu

----------


## מרכבה

> marży z pianki 160zł/m2


 za tyle kasy to ile mam wełny ? 133 cm wełny .. dziękuję .. 
nie przepłacę za piankę OT która parametrami = jest temu białemu EPS'owi z marketów .. 
świetny marketing .. działa

----------


## surgi22

> zauroczony to ja jestem aerożelem, i czekam sobie cierpliwie na szklane domy w całości z aerożelu, a ponieważ chwilowo technologia niedopracowana to głosuję za styropianem, bo najlepszy stosunek ceny do efektu


A ja czekam na skuteczniejsze i tańsze izolacje próżniowe - wtedy szklane domy na Syberii  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie jestem zwolennikiem stosowania natryskiwanej piany w konstrukcji. Natomiast jestem zdecydowanym zwolennikiem stosowania izolacji nakrokwiowej ale to już inna bajka. Oczywiście nie dla tych, dla których jedynym kryterium jest cena. Na szczęście każdy ma możliwość wyboru. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

z punktu widzenia inwestora co jeszcze robi izolacja poza izolowaniem ?? co jeszcze konkretnie dostanę jak przepłacę 4 razy ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jest kilka zalet, których Ty nie widzisz bo jesteś zaślepiony tylko jedną formą izolacji cieplnej. Te zalety to:
- możliwość wyeksponowania piękna więźby,
- większej przestrzeni na poddaszu,
- uniknięcie zawilgocenia konstrukcji,
- eliminacja mostków na krokwiach,
- nie ma potrzeby stosowania paroizolacji i krycia wstępnego bo te produkty już te warstwy zawierają.
Jak widać pisanie, że ta forma izolacji jest 4 razy droższa to czysta demagogia bez pokrycia. 
Propozycja stosowania tej formy izolacji jest dla tych, którzy to widzą a dla niedowidzących lub mniej zamożnych pozostaje forma tradycyjna.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

nie rozumiem twoich zalet, można prosić o rozszerzenie ??
ad1. ilu inwestorów  w % ma chęć eksponowania więźby dachowej
ad2. 100 razy prościej i taniej jest dodać dodatkowy jeden wiersz cegły i podnieść domek o 20-40 cm w górę
ad3. twój sposób to trzymanie więźby wewnątrz domku gdzie wilgotność 50-70%, najlepiej uniknąć wilgoci więźby trzymając ją poza paroizolacją w temperaturze poniżej zera gdzie wilgotność 0%
ad4. izolacja na-krokwiowa to w 100% mostek termiczny wszystkich tych elementów które opierają się na murłacie i muszą przejść przez izolację ściany
ad5. w jakim stopniu ma to obchodzić inwestora ?? to jest argument wyłącznie dla wykonawcy bo sobie ułatwia część prac

----------


## c-f

> Dzięki za podpowiedzi odnośnie wentylacji. Wykonawca nie miał widocznie o tym większego pojęcia. Martwi mnie też właśnie to drewno - nadal schnie, bo pojawiają się pęknięcia I generalnie widać, ze nie jest suche. Nie wiem, czy nie wrócę do pierwotnej koncepcji izolacji dachu wełną.


Witaj, polecam byś zainteresował sie metodą wdmuchiwania materiału izolacyjnego. Uzyskujesz też 100% szczelność wykonanej izolacji, jak przy piance, a do tego masz zaaplikowane zdrowe materiały izolacyjne, a nie chemię jak w przypadku pianki. Metodą wdmuchiwania aplikuje się wełnę mineralną, szklaną jak i włókna celulozowe i włókna drzewne ( które polecam ze względu na parametry).

----------


## c-f

> Trzeba, przy wacie, doliczyć koszt ołtarzyka, żeby regularnie i intensywnie, wnosić modły o "suchość powietrzną wiekuistą" bo minimalne zawilgocenie odmienia ją cudownie wręcz, *podwajając U waty.* Można w tym celu użyć ołtarzyka polowego, niezbędnego w czasie montażu waty, kiedy to należy intensywnie, wnosić o szczelność i dokładność bo już *1% nieszczelności daje 10% strat*. Do litanii należy obowiązkowo dołączyć prośby o nieosiadanie i nieobsuwanie izolacji z "korzystnej" cenowo waty. Nie pomińcie też prośby o to by tych co ich nie ma (wg popława) dalej nie było. A jeżeli już są...(choć ich nie ma) to zaprawdę powiadam Wam, że macie przesr... !
> Oddalcie zarazem pokusę klimatyzowania poddasza bo tym prędzej możecie porzucić nadzieję na "suchość powietrzną wiekuistą", waty Waszej.
> Tak w Świątecznym nastroju...


Nie zapomnij pomodlić się przy tym ołtarzyku, by nie wystąpił żaden pożar, bo inaczej 1 minuta, i już się nie obudzisz

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie zapomnij pomodlić się przy tym ołtarzyku, by nie wystąpił żaden pożar, bo inaczej 1 minuta, i już się nie obudzisz


Już to kiedyś pisałem.
Jak Ci się dom zapali to przy wełnie sam zgaśnie a przy piance nie. Módl się żeby Ci się fotel nie zapalił albo wyrko bo tam piany od cholery.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> nie rozumiem twoich zalet,
> ...najlepiej uniknąć wilgoci więźby trzymając ją poza paroizolacją w temperaturze poniżej zera gdzie wilgotność 0%


W tym jest problem, że nie rozumiesz tego co piszę ale to Twój problem. 
To nie są "moje zalety" tylko zalety materiału, o którym piszę.
Skoro chcesz "trzymać" więźbę w temperaturze poniżej 0*C to musisz jej zafundować latem chłodzenie! :yes:  
Jak deszcz pada to wilgotność powietrza jest 100% i jakoś to Cię nie przeraża?
Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że w temperaturach poniżej 0*C wilgotność jest 0%?
Dla konstrukcji drewnianej zagrożeniem nie jest para wodna :no:  ale jej kondensat  :yes: . W przypadku stosowania izolacji cieplnej w konstrukcji, którą to formę tak zachwalasz ta kondensacja pary wodnej z pewnością wystąpi i stąd konieczność wentylacji tej warstwy :yes: . Z tego powodu jest to podstawowa wada  tego rodzaju izolacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

> Z tego powodu jest to podstawowa wada  tego rodzaju izolacji


nie nadążam za twoim tokiem myślenia, jeżeli będziemy więźbę dachową trzymać w temperaturach poniżej zera, gdzie zawartość wilgoci w powietrzu będzie wynosić 0 g/m3 to wilgotność więźby (ilość kondensatu wewnątrz) będzie rosła ??

analogicznie jak świeżo ścięte drewno kominkowe wrzucę na całą zimę do szopy to na wiosnę wyciągnę bardziej wilgotne czy bardziej suche ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No nic nie poradzę na to, że nie rozumiesz o czym piszę. Zadałem Ci proste pytanie "na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że w temperaturach poniżej 0*C wilgotność powietrza jest O%?". Czy potrafisz odpowiedzieć na to pytanie? Teraz z kolei piszesz o jakiejś "wilgoci" której będzie 0 g/m3. Jak widać mylisz pojęcia "wilgotności" z "wilgocią" :yes: . Zadam Ci zatem kolejne pytanie: co rozumiesz po słowem "wilgoć"? Tak dla przypomnienia dodam, że H2O ma trzy stany skupienia: gazowy - para wodna, ciekły - woda i stały - lód. Jak chcesz ze mną dalej rozważać te kwestie to postaraj się odpowiedzieć na te pytania. :yes:  Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## mxxxx

> Zadałem Ci proste pytanie "na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że w temperaturach poniżej 0*C wilgotność powietrza jest O%?". Czy potrafisz odpowiedzieć na to pytanie?


Maksymalna zawartość wody (g/m³) w zależności od temperatury
 



> Przekroczenie maksymalnej wilgotności, np. w wyniku obniżenia temperatury powietrza poniżej punktu rosy, powoduje skraplanie się pary wodnej. Dlatego właśnie powstaje wieczorna (nocna) rosa.  Nagrzane w dzień powietrze może zawierać w sobie dużo pary wodnej, gdy  przychodzi noc, powierzchnia ziemi oraz powietrze ochładzają się, w  wyniku czego spada maksymalna ilość pary wodnej, która może być w nim  zawarta. Nadmiar pary wodnej skrapla się w powietrzu lub na chłodnych  powierzchniach, tworząc na powierzchni ziemi kropelki rosy.


Zależność temperatury punktu rosy (_dewpoint_) od temperatury i wilgotności.

szron, czyli efekt resublimacji pary wodnej w temperaturze poniżej 0 °C

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Świetne zdjęcie przedstawia efekt zwany szadzią.  Ale nadal nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że w powietrzu o temperaturze poniżej 0*C nie ma pary wodnej? O jakiej zawartości wody piszesz i w czym? No i co z odpowiedzią na pytania? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

zaczynam ciebie rozumieć, chcesz dość rzadkim zjawiskiem fizycznym - parą przechłodzoną udowodnić sens przepłacania za izolację

no to dawaj na liczbach wymiernych jakiś dowód że drewno w drewutni w zimie zgnije od pary przechłodzonej

----------


## moniss

*mpoplaw*, raczej chodzi uzyskanie odpowiedzi na to, jakim cudem utrzymywać więźbę w temp. ponizej 0 stopni, a do tego przy 0% wilgotności? 



> ad3. twój sposób to trzymanie więźby wewnątrz domku gdzie wilgotność 50-70%, najlepiej uniknąć wilgoci więźby trzymając ją poza paroizolacją w temperaturze poniżej zera gdzie wilgotność 0%


Niezmiernie mnie to ciekawi.

----------


## moniss

> - eliminacja mostków na krokwiach,
>  - nie ma potrzeby stosowania paroizolacji i krycia wstępnego bo te produkty już te warstwy zawierają.


1. Od wielu lat nie stosuje się już ocieplenia wyłacznie pomiędzy krokwiami, lecz także pod nimi i w ten sposób eliminuje się mostki cieplne. Niestety na stronach producentów płyt poliuretanowych, a także pianek natryskowych, wciąż można zobaczyć obrazki z ociepleniem poddasza wełną wyłącznie między krokwiami.
2. Czy na płyty poliuretanowe z obustronną folią alu trzeba jeszcze położyć folię wstępnego krycia?

----------


## mxxxx

> Niezmiernie mnie to ciekawi.


sam sobie na to pytanie już odpowiedziałeś
jeśli pod krokwie położy się dodatkową warstwę wełny np 15cm lambda 0,033 to automatem temperatura więźby dachowej spadnie zgodnie z rozkładem izotermicznym, jeśli dodatkowo pod wełną położysz sobie folie wysoko-paroszczelną 0,4mm grubą klejoną na zakład taśmą klejącą to masz więźbę zabezpieczoną od dołu na długie lata

----------


## moniss

> sam sobie na to pytanie już odpowiedziałeś
>  jeśli pod krokwie położy się dodatkową warstwę wełny np 15cm lambda 0,033 to automatem temperatura więźby dachowej spadnie zgodnie z rozkładem izotermicznym, jeśli dodatkowo pod wełną położysz sobie folie wysoko-paroszczelną 0,4mm grubą klejoną na zakład taśmą klejącą to masz więźbę zabezpieczoną od dołu na długie lata


To wcale nie jest odpowiedź na moje pytanie.
Więc jeszcze raz: 



> mpoplaw, raczej chodzi uzyskanie odpowiedzi na to, jakim cudem utrzymywać więźbę w temp. ponizej 0 stopni, a do tego przy 0% wilgotności?

----------


## fotohobby

Para nasycona wody ma gęstość niespełna 5 gramów na metr sześcienny przy 0 stopni, a przy minus 10 stopniach gęstość ta jest około dwukrotnie mniejsza.

Przecież o tym, że ona jest obecna w powietrzu o temperaturze minusowej mozna się bardzo czesto naocznie przekonać - jeśli w ciagu dnia temperatura wynosi -3C, w ciagu nocy spada ona do -8C i czyste za dnia szyby samochodu pokrywa lód, to o czym to świadczy ?

----------


## grek

Wybaczcie że wtrącę się w połowie dyskusji, ale pewne rzucone tu fakty wymagają sprostowana aby nie mąciły ludziom w głowie  :wink: 



> ... w temperaturach poniżej zera, gdzie zawartość wilgoci w powietrzu będzie wynosić 0 g/m3...


Niestety nieprawdą jest jakoby w temperaturze poniżej 0°C wilgotność względna wynosiła 0%. Bez przeszkód może ona osiągnąć 100% czego efekt doskonale opisał *fotohobby*
*mpoplaw*, patrząc na Twój załączony wykres i wyciągnięte z niego wnioski myślę że nie widzisz różńicy pomiędzy wilgotnością względną i bezwzględną. Dla drewna mniej szkodliwe będą warunki kiedy otaczające je powietrze będzie będzie miało wilgotność 70% i temperaturę 20°C (które zawiera 10g pary wodnej na każdy kilogram powietrza) niż przypadek kiedy to powietrze ma wilgotność 100% i temperaturę -5°C, (kiedy w powietrzu jest tylko 2.5g pary wodnej na każdy kilogram powietrza) pomimo że w drugim przypadku pary wodnej jest 4x mniej.

Podobnie jest ze starym domem - dlaczego piwnica najczęściej jest zatęchła i zagrzybiona? Dlatego że tam temperatura waha się w ciągu roku i często spada poniżej punktu rosy, powodując wykroplenie się pary wodnej na ścianach i podłodze, nawet w niskich temperaturach. W mieszkalnej częsci domu temperatura całoroczna mniej więcej oscyluje wokół 20°C i pomimo większej wilgotności bezwzględnej, wyrażonej w g pary wodnej/kg powietrza nie dochodzi do kondensacji.

----------


## מרכבה

grek zły przykład, otóż zobacz sobie coś takiego jak adsorpcja.. 




> Podobnie jest ze starym domem - dlaczego piwnica najczęściej jest zatęchła i zagrzybiona? Dlatego że tam temperatura waha się w ciągu roku i często spada poniżej punktu rosy


 tak to opisujesz jak by zawsze był jedyny niepodważalny punkt. Otóż nie ma jedynego punktu tylko jest nieskończenie wiele punktów leżących na krzywej rosy.  czyli wartości 100% wg wykresu moliera.




> W mieszkalnej częsci domu temperatura całoroczna mniej więcej oscyluje wokół 20°C i pomimo większej wilgotności bezwzględnej, wyrażonej w g pary wodnej/kg powietrza nie dochodzi do kondensacji.


 dochodzi i to nagminnie, choćby na styku szyba rama ..kwestia tego ile jest pary wodnej i z jak zimną powierzchnią się zetknie ... i czy to będzie już leżeć na krzywej rosy.

----------


## grek

Nigdzie nie napisałem że to jedyny i niepodważalny punkt, nie wiem skąd wyciągnałeś taki wniosek,
Świadomie uogólniłem i użyłem prostego przykładu, bo nie każdy czytający wie, lub chce wiedzieć co to jest wykres Moliera, krzywa nasycenia, prężność pary wodnej i cała reszta zjawisk jakie towarzyszą zmianom temperatury i wilgotności.
Chwytasz mnie za słówka a nie odnosisz się merytorycznie do dyskusji i przemilczasz takie stwierdzenia jak "zerowa wilgotność w temperaturach poniżej zera".
Nie rozumiem co chciałeś swoją wypowiedzią wnieść do dyskusji oprócz wykonania zwykłego przytyku.

----------


## mxxxx

w temacie jak groźna jest para wodna w niskich temperaturach to poniżej artykuł jak odkryto na Antarktydzie pozostałość z wypraw polarnych sprzed 100 lat, zachowało się bardzo wiele w bardzo dobrym stanie, nie tylko drewniane elementy, papierowy notes tez sobie poradził
http://www.crazynauka.pl/negatywy-przetrwaly-100-lat-w-lodzie-antarktydy/
http://www.rmf24.pl/fakty/swiat/news-whisky-przez-100-lat-dojrzewala-w-lodach-antarktydy,nId,292650

----------


## grek

Masz rację, skondensowana woda która zamarznie może i szkody wielkiej nie zrobi, ale niestety nie możemy liczyć aby w Polsce temperatura poniżej zera utrzymywała się nieprzerwanie przez 100lat
Kiedy wzrośnie powyżej zera zamarznięta woda zamieni się w parę wodną i wentylacja izolacji musi sobie poradzić z jej usunięciem.
Na szczęście zjawiska te zachodzą głównie na powierzchni wełny, im głębiej tym temperatura jest bliższa 20°C i ma coraz niższe wahania. Ale należy pamiętać że górna cześć krokwi znajduje się właśnie w tej strefie.

Nie jestem "ortodoksyjnym" wrogiem wełny, czy wyznawcą izolacji nakrokwiowej. Tak jak napisał *Andrzej Wilhelmi*, ta druga ma dla mnie w pewnych kwestiach wyraźną przewagę, ma też wadę w postaci wyższej ceny.
Czy tą wadę rekompensują jej zalety? Tu każdy musi odpowiedzieć sobie sam, bo dyskusja szybko przerodzi się w typową przepychankę o wyższości świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą.

----------


## fotohobby

> w temacie jak groźna jest para wodna w niskich temperaturach to poniżej artykuł jak odkryto na Antarktydzie pozostałość z wypraw polarnych sprzed 100 lat, zachowało się bardzo wiele w bardzo dobrym stanie, nie tylko drewniane elementy, papierowy notes tez sobie poradził
> http://www.crazynauka.pl/negatywy-przetrwaly-100-lat-w-lodzie-antarktydy/
> http://www.rmf24.pl/fakty/swiat/news-whisky-przez-100-lat-dojrzewala-w-lodach-antarktydy,nId,292650


Tylko, ze żyjemy w Polsce, a tu jest tej wilgoci kilka gramów, a nie, jak napisaleś 0

----------


## mxxxx

> Tak jak napisał *Andrzej Wilhelmi*, ta druga ma dla mnie w pewnych kwestiach wyraźną przewagę


i dokładnie to mnie interesuje, konkretnie w jakich kwestiach i jak duża ta przewaga



> Tylko, ze żyjemy w Polsce


czyli wypadało by na liczbach wymiernych wymienić domki które nie miały izolacji nakrokwiowej i przez to nie uniknęły zawilgocenia konstrukcji, i byłby wtedy dowód wyższości izolacji na-krokwiowej

----------


## grek

> i dokładnie to mnie interesuje, konkretnie w jakich kwestiach i jak duża ta przewaga


Zalety takiej izolacji były już wymieniane więc nie będę ich powtarzał zaśmiecając wątek.




> czyli wypadało by na liczbach wymiernych wymienić domki które nie miały izolacji nakrokwiowej i przez to nie uniknęły zawilgocenia konstrukcji, i byłby wtedy dowód wyższości izolacji na-krokwiowej


Wybór pomiędzy wełną a izolacją nakrokwiową to nie wybór pomiędzy zniszczeniem lub ocaleniem konstrukcji. To jak z olejem silnikowym - ludzie leją droższy olej syntetyczny, choć stosowanie mineralnego nie zniszczy im silnika.
A żeby ocenić korzyści wynikające z lepszego oleju trzeba mieć hamownię silnikową, rozebrać silnik na czynniki pierwsze i zmierzyć zużycie elementów.
Jak przeciętny Kowalski ma ocenić współczynnnik przewodzenia ciepła izolacji dachu użytkowanego budynku? Skąd chcesz wziaść takie dane statystyczne? Skąd ma wiedzieć ile ciepła zyskał/stracił przez zastosowanie tego czy innego materiału?
Jak ocenić wzrost/spadek trwałości konstrukcji?

Powtórzę jeszcze raz, nie jestem wrogiem wełny, a nasze podejście różni się tym że mi wystarczy porównanie parametrów i właściwości materiałów aby ocenić który będzie dla mnie lepszy, Ty musisz zobaczyć  skutki ich zastosowania i dopiero one pozwolą Ci dokonać wyboru.

----------


## mxxxx

nic nie rozumiem, żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku walnąłeś posta o olejach silnikowych ?? ja bym wolał żebyś jednak nie odjeżdżał od meritum i odpowiedział bardziej konkretnie na pytanie:
w jakich kwestiach izolacja na-krokwiowa ma przewagę i jak duża jest ta przewaga

np: co konkretnie mnie inwestora obchodzi czy wykonawca położy oddzielnie folię i izolację czy ma to już razem w pakiecie ??
albo
co mnie inwestora obchodzi te dodatkowe ekstra 20cm więcej przestrzeni skoro wystarczy powiedzieć murarzowi żeby wymurował 4-ry rzędy cegły więcej i automatem dostanę 1m wyżej
albo
jak konkretnie walczyć z sporymi mostkami termicznym tam gdzie więźba przechodzi przez murłatę
itp

----------


## grek

> nic nie rozumiem, żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku walnąłeś posta o olejach silnikowych ?? ja bym wolał żebyś jednak nie odjeżdżał od meritum


Użyłem analogii, nie zarzucaj mi proszę zaśmiecania wątku kiedy sam piszesz o lodach Antarktydy i negatywach sprzed 100 lat




> w jakich kwestiach izolacja na-krokwiowa ma przewagę i jak duża jest ta przewaga


- jednorodny szczelny wytrzymały mechanicznie i odporny na grawitację materiał izolacyjny
- prosty do ułożenia, odporny na błędy wykonania, a jak wiemy z tym jest różnie - moim znajomym w czasie mrozów zamarzł zbiornik wyrównawczy na stryszku przy izolacji 20cm wełny
- nienasiąkliwy, zachowujący stały współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła niezależnie od wilgotności otaczającego powietrza
- brak koniczności stosowania paroizolacji, wentylowania izolacji




> co mnie inwestora obchodzi te dodatkowe ekstra 20cm więcej przestrzeni skoro wystarczy powiedzieć murarzowi żeby wymurował 4-ry rzędy cegły więcej i automatem dostanę 1m wyżej


Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale bardzo często stosowaną konstrukcją wieźby w domach jednorodzinnych jest więźba rozporowa. Wysokość ścianki kolankowej na którą działają dodatkowo siły poziome jest ściśle związana obliczeniami wytrzymałościowymi z pozostałą częścią konstrukcji budynku.
Jeśli myślisz że można sobie bezkarnie podnieść ją o 1m to lepiej by takich "porad" nie czytało zbyt wiele osób.




> jak konkretnie walczyć z sporymi mostkami termicznym tam gdzie więźba przechodzi przez murłatę
> itp


Skąd masz informację o sporych mostkach cieplnych przy przejściach krokwi? Przeliczałeś to, mierzyłeś?.

Przeliczyłem na szybko jedną część mojego poddasza:
wymiary 6.95 x 5.75m, powierzchnia 40m2
18 krokwi o przekroju 8 x 18cm
grubość przejścia przez mur to 44cm (bloczek YTONG 24cm + 20cm styropianu)
lambdę drewna przyjąłem 0.2W/mK
Mamy więc:
Przekrój pojedynczej krokwi: 0.0144m2
Przekrój wszystkich krokwi: 0.2592m2
Dla różnicy temperatur 40K (czyli 20 stopniowy mróz na zewnątrz) mamy łączne straty ciepła przez przejścia krokwi:
0.2W/mK / 0.44m * 0.2592m2 * 40K = 4.7W

Słownie: niecałe pięć watów....

----------


## mxxxx

teraz to ciebie już kompletnie nie rozumiem
ad1. jak można mówić o szczelności gdy układa się izolację w płytach ?? wystarczy pierwszą płytę przekosić o 1mm i na ostatniej płycie na łączeniu wyjdzie szczelina 10 mm
ad2. prosty do ułożenia nie daje automatem odporności na błędy wykonawcze, albo tym bardziej na ruchy więźby, niedawno w Polsce całkiem mocno wiało, może wypadało by sprawdzić jak pracuje w praktyce twarda pianka pod takim obciążeniem ??
ad3. nie zapominajmy o tym że pianki się starzeją, ich współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła po kilku latkach zjeżdża na 0,026 a niektórzy nawet twierdzą że im dłużej poczekać tym bliżej 0,033 a finalnie po 50 latach 0,035
ad4. płyty o których tutaj rozmawiamy mają automatem przyklejoną paroizolację, co podobno jest zaletą, więc bardzo ciekawie u ciebie brzmi argument o pozbyciu się tej paroizolacji
ad5. jak komuś zależy na wysokim dachu 3-4 metry to sobie wstawi do projektu kleszcze jętki albo wiązary, gdzie ty konkretnie widzisz problem ??
ad6. to jak w końcu ?? izolacja na-krokwiowa eliminuje czy powoduje  mostki termiczne na krokwiach ?? warto wydać ~ 25.000,00 zł na izolację na-krokwiową żeby potem mieć 10 zł więcej do rachunku za CO rocznie ??

----------


## grek

ad1. Płyty są łaczone na zamek, więc szczelin nie będzie. Jeśli wykonawca przekosił płyty o 10mm to znaczy że spożył wcześniej za dużo napoju alkoholowego. Równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że w takim stanie zapomni wogóle ułożyć wełnę...
ad2. Patrz punkt 1, zamki umożliwiają pracę więźby bez zniszczenia albo rozszczelnienia izolacji
ad3. Zastosuję Twoją argumentację - pokaż wyniki badań które pokazują jak bardzo zdegradowana i zniszczona jest izolacja po 20 latach i podaj liczby ile domów ucierpiało na tym że miało nieszczęsną izolację nakrokwiową.
ad4. To co jest na płytach to nie jest paroizolacja, doczytaj bardziej wnikliwie.
ad5. Ja nie widzę problemu, to Ty chcesz dodawać wiązary, podnosić ścianki kolankowe, przeliczać konstrukcję, może tam gdzie mieszkasz takie "kosmetyczne" zmiany w projektach robi się za darmo, daj namiary może ktoś z forumowiczów skorzysta.
ad6. Nigdzie nie napisałem że eliminuje mostki na krokwiach. Odwracasz kota ogonem, spore mostki termiczne to był Twój punkt i argument przeciwko izolacji nakrokwiowej, kiedy go obaliłem okazało się nagle że jedyny benefit z takiej izolacji to większy rachunek za CO?! 

Zaczynasz kompletnie odjeżdżać...

P.S.
Wiesz dlaczego wogóle włączyłem się do dyskusji? Bo nie lubię jak ktoś sieje demagogię lub podaje nieprawdziwe informacje na forum które czyta wielu ludzi i często na podstawie tego co przeczyta podejmuje decyzje.
Ktoś rzucił argument że wełna jest podatna na wilgoć która pogarsza jej katalogowe współczynniki - odpowiedziałeś że to nie ma znaczenia bo w temperaturze poniżej 0°C wilgotność jest zerowa co jest ewidentną nieprawdą.
Udowodniono Ci to, nie przyjąłeś pomyłki na klatę i zacząłeś się bronić argumentami o drewnie na Antarktydzie gdzie temperatura była cały czas poniżej zera. W Polsce niestety nie ma takich warunków.
Znów zero komentarza z Twojej strony, strzeliłeś argumentem z mostkami termicznymi przy przejściach krokwi. Okazało się że mostki są pomijalne więc zaczęło boleć dodatkowe 10zł rocznie do rachunku za CO...
Wybrałeś wełnę - rozumiem, odpowiada Ci stosunek parametry/cena, ja wybrałem izolację nakrokwiową bo odpowiada mi stosunek parametry/cena.
Różnica jest taka że Ty bronisz rozwiązania które wybrałeś pisząc nieprawdę, a kiedy już nie masz argumentów przerzucasz sie na krytykę rozwiązania alternatywnego co wychodzi Ci równie kiepsko.

----------


## mxxxx

@ *grek*
ad1 i ad2. zdecyduj się *grek*, płyty nakrokwiowe to szczelny materiał czy raczej swobodna praca na zamkach bo jedno automatem wyklucza drugie
ad3. 


> Jest kilka zalet
> - uniknięcie zawilgocenia konstrukcji





> Masz rację, skondensowana woda która zamarznie może i szkody wielkiej nie zrobi


ad4. 


> nie ma potrzeby stosowania paroizolacji i  krycia wstępnego bo te produkty już te warstwy zawierają


ad5. skoro też nie widzisz problemu to skreślamy argument 


> większej przestrzeni na poddaszu


ad6. przybliż na liczbach wymiernych stosunek parametry/cena z uwzględnieniem tych mostków termicznych na krokwiach i swobodną pracą na zamkach, niech ci co to czytają z twoich ust dowiedzą się ile trzeba przepłacić żeby potem dodatkowo mieć wyższy rachunek za CO
ad7. 


> grek zły przykład

----------


## grek

ad1 i ad2 Zamek to nie szczelina 10mm jaką straszyłeś, więc nie wyklucza szczelności.

ad3 Bezczelnie wyciąłeś połowę zdania manipulując moją wypowiedzią:
wkleiłeś:



> Masz rację, skondensowana woda która zamarznie może i szkody wielkiej nie zrobi


a całe zdanie brzmiało:



> Masz rację, skondensowana woda która zamarznie może i szkody wielkiej nie zrobi, ale niestety nie możemy liczyć aby w Polsce temperatura poniżej zera utrzymywała się nieprzerwanie przez 100lat


Takie praktyki nawet szkoda komentować, niech czytający wyciągną wnioski.

ad4. To odpowiednik warstwy wstępnego krycia.

ad5. Ja nie widzę problemu w dodawaniu wiązarów, podnoszeniu murów, przeliczaniu kontrukcji jeśli te rzeczy ktoś zrobi dla mnie bez dodatkowych kosztów, co napisałem wyżej.
Więc argument jak najbardziej aktualny. Wciąż czekamy na namiary na darmowego projetanta i wykonawcę, lub wyliczenia ile nas Twój sposób bedzie dodatkowo kosztować.

ad6. Wyliczenia mostków termicznych już Ci przedstawiłem, mogę dołożyć pracę w zamkach, nawet obliczenia całej połąci dachu, nie ma problemu.
I zrobię to zaraz po tym jak przedstawisz takie obliczenia dla wełny. W końcu należy Ci się pierwszeństwo, byłeś w tym wątku pierwszy. Skonfrontujemy wtedy wyniki. 
Nie zapomnij uwzględnić wilgotności izolacji w poszczególnych warstwach (w końcu nie jest zerowa, chyba że dalej twierdzisz że jest inaczej). Najlepiej dla trzech różnych warunków temperatura/wilgotność skoro parametry izolacji są wtedy różne.
I jeszcze jedno, jeśli ma być sprawiedliwie to nie zapomnij uwzględnić zmiany geometrii wełny pod wpływem grawitacji i czasu, skoro ja mam uwzględniać w obliczeniach pracę izolacji w zamkach.

ad7. ???

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. i ad2. na co czekasz, opatentuj to rozwiązanie, po morzach i oceanach będą pływały statki składane z płyt stalowych na zamek według twojego patentu na super szczelność, będziesz bardziej wielki niż Kopernik
poniżej masz link, jemu tez naobiecywali super szczelność, a w praktyce wyszło trochę inaczej
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6716383
ad3. nie odjeżdżaj od meritum, odpowiedź konkretnie na pytanie jak to jest z tym unikaniem zawilgocenia konstrukcji
ad4. to też opatentuj, jeszcze nikt nie wpadł na to żeby paroizolację pod izolatorem nazywać warstwą wstępnego krycia
ad5. ja osobiście dawno temu jak zleciłem projekt swojego domku to zażyczyłem sobie kondygnacje 2,8m netto, więc projektant klikną 3 razy myszką i chwilę później w osiach wyszło 3,2m i większość na tym forum robi tak samo, płaci i wymaga
ale przecież _owce są po to żeby je strzyc_, więc mi osobiście wcale nie przeszkadza że ty zlecasz do swojego projektu ekstra super dodatkowo płatne usługi przeprojektowania ściany o 20cm, _kto bogatemu zabroni_
ad6. a konkretnie to co mam liczyć ?? jak byś jeszcze nie zauważył to izolacja pod krokwiami służy do likwidacji wszelkich mostków termicznych od krokwi, po to ją właśnie wymyślili i stosują
a poniżej link do starej dyskusji na temat degradacji wełny w latach
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5692315
*kbab* w 2006 miał 16,7MWh/rocznie CO a w 2014 12,6MWh/rocznie CO, spróbuj jemu opowiadać bajki o wilgotnej oklapniętej wełnie, chłopak pewnie się strasznie przejmie twoimi teoriami
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6673266

----------


## brunoted

Kolego  @mpoplaw, przy prawidłowym zaprojektowaniu i wykonaniu warstw dachu wełna nie będzie tracić swoich właściwości. Natomiast jeżeli dopuścimy do kondensacji pary wodnej w przegrodzie to oczywiście wełna po kilku latach straci swoje pierwotne właściwości. Sposobów na dopuszczenie do kondensacji pary wodnej jest kilka:
brak, lub nieszczelna paroizolacja (nawet niewielka nieszczelność powietrzna może być przyczyną problemów)brak prawidłowo wentylowanej szczeliny między wełną a deskowaniem pełnym (brak wentylacji na kalenicy, brak nawiewu w podsufitce, brak odpowiedniej/drożnej szczelinynieprawidłowa wentylacja w domu (podwyższona wilgotność)
Każda z tych przyczyn może doprowadzić do degradacji wełny w dłuższym okresie czasu.
Dlatego zastanawia mnie po co ta dyskusja. 
Żeby wykonać dobrze przegrodę z wełny potrzeba naprawdę dużo staranności, wiedzy, poprawek, drogich taśm uszczelniających itp. to kosztuje o wiele więcej niż tylko zabudowa GK z upchaniem wełny.
Pianka pozwala na wykonanie szczelnie powietrznej warstwy termoizolacyjnej i paroizolacyjnej co z punktu widzenia dalszego użytkowania domu jest rewelacyjne. Problem w przypadku pianki pojawia się gdy natryskujemy ją bezpośrednio na deski bądź membranę. 
Jeżeli korzystamy z gotowych płyt z pianki to też musimy pamiętać o zapewnieniu szczelności poprzez zastosowanie taśm na łączeniach.
Panowie, dobrze wykonane docieplenie poddasza to naprawdę skomplikowana robota i niewielu jest ludzi, którzy umieją to dobrze zaprojektować i zrobić a już na pewno nie wykonają tego tanio.
Nie ma taniej dobrej izolacji poddasza. Trzeba zapłacić za projekt, materiał, nadzór i wykonawstwo. Jak ktoś się nie zna i oszczędzi na którymś z tych elementów to potem powstają wątki, które przytoczyłeś. Pominąłem jeszcze takie aspekty jak instalacje, wentylacja itp. To też rzeczy, które trzeba przewidzieć.
Z doświadczenia zauważyłem, że większe spustoszenia robią nieszczelności powietrzne niż  miejscowy brak lub niedostatek izolacji termicznej.
Wątek ma służyć podawaniu ZA i PRZECIW piance a wychodzi na to, że mamy kłótnie o podstawowe pojęcia i definicje poprzekręcane tak, że już naprawdę zrobił się tu niezły bałagan.

----------


## moniss

> ad3. nie odjeżdżaj od meritum, odpowiedź konkretnie na pytanie jak to jest z tym unikaniem zawilgocenia konstrukcji


*mpoplaw*, czytam twoje przepychanki (dyskusją Twoje posty ciężko określić, bo poza jawnym atakiem na adrersarzy, merytorycznych argumentów u Ciebie brak) to z *Andrzej Wilhelmi* a teraz z *grek* ... i w związku z tym mam pytanie.... 
Czy mógłbyś już sobie te zaśmiecające wątek ataki darować i zacząć pisać bardziej z sensem posługując się argumentami (mogą być przytoczone jakieś badania lub nawet z własnej praktyki, czy wyliczeń)?
Zacytowałam fragment Twojego ostatniego postu, gdyż mam wrażenie, że to raczej to Ty odbiegasz od tematu, a poza tym sam nader często nie udzielasz odpowiedzi.




> ad3. 
> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi 
> Jest kilka zalet
> - uniknięcie zawilgocenia konstrukcji
> 
> Napisał grek 
> Masz rację, skondensowana woda która zamarznie może i szkody wielkiej nie zrobi


 A to już szczyt chamskiej manipulacji! Jak Ci nie wstyd?! Gdy się kogoś cytuje (przynajmniej gdy się jest uczciwym), to całą wypowiedź/całe zdanie, a nie tylko część, która pasuje do własnych teorii. A tutaj akurat sens całego zdania był inny.
 Poza tym, to co miały te cytaty wnieść do tematu wątku? Będąc aktywnym forumowiczem już od tylu lat, powinieneś już zdawać sobie sprawę, że gdy się kogoś cytuje to celu ustosunkowania się do danej wypowiedzi lub podania pewnej informacji.

Pozwól, że ja jako przyszły użytkownik ocieplenia nakrokwiowego odniosę się do pewnych punktów z Twojej listy, a jeśli chcesz wnieść coś później w tym temacie, to mam nadzieję na MERYTORYCZNĄ wypowiedź. 

Punkt 4: 
Płyty poliuretanowe mogą być oklejone jedno lub obustronnie:  folią aluminiową, bitumowanym włóknem szklanym, papą, włókniną, papierem, sklejką i inne...
Z tego co przeczytałam, to Andrzej Wilhelmi najczęściej stosuje obustronnie pokryte folią aluminiową, a dodatkowo papą jako warstwą wstępnego krycia.
 Płyty poliuretanowe nie są oklejane folią ze względu na paroizolację (bo tak jak przy styropianie, nie jest tu bezwzględnie wymagana - zdaje się że inaczej to widzą Niemcy), lecz przez wzgląd na odbijanie części ciepła (promieniowanie podczerwone). A przecież nawet Ci, którzy mają poddasze ocieplone wełną czasami stosują dodatkowo także folię aluminiową i dokładnie w tym samym celu. 
Boki płyt poliuretanowych mogą być cięte prosto, frezowane lub z zamkami.
Warstwa okleiny może mieć też zakłady, tak jak tutaj: 



P.S.
A co do domu *kbab*, to on ma izolację poddasza mieszaną: wełna + styropian. Oto obszerny wycinek z jego stopki:



> dom z poddaszem użytk, pow podłóg 130m², prosty w bryle "stodoły" z małym gankiem, w technologii TH300 (thermomur), kominek z pw, gaz GZ50, podłogówka na całości, pod płytą 10cm styro, solary płaszczyznowe, okna pcv 1,1, bez piwnic. Dodatkowo (dachowe kształtki styro) ocieplone wełną (20cm) skosy i sufit poddasza. Garaż TH250 nie ogrzewany z os wejściem.


 Swego czasu też myślałam o zastosowaniu takich kształtek dachowych. 

EDIT: 




> Z doświadczenia zauważyłem, że większe spustoszenia robią nieszczelności powietrzne niż  miejscowy brak lub niedostatek izolacji termicznej.
> Wątek ma służyć podawaniu ZA i PRZECIW piance a wychodzi na to, że mamy kłótnie o podstawowe pojęcia i definicje poprzekręcane tak, że już naprawdę zrobił się tu niezły bałagan.


*brunoted*, wielkie dzięki za fajny post podsumowujący wcześniejszą nieco jałową wymianę zdań.  
A możesz jeszcze napisać, jak się tych nieszczelności ustrzec? Na co zwrócić największą uwagę?

----------


## plusfoto

> *Żeby wykonać dobrze przegrodę z wełny potrzeba naprawdę dużo staranności, wiedzy, poprawek, drogich taśm uszczelniających itp. to kosztuje o wiele więcej niż tylko zabudowa GK z upchaniem wełny.*
> 
> *Panowie, dobrze wykonane docieplenie poddasza to naprawdę skomplikowana robota i niewielu jest ludzi, którzy umieją to dobrze zaprojektować i zrobić a już na pewno nie wykonają tego tanio.*
> *
> Nie ma taniej dobrej izolacji poddasza*.


Pozwoliłem sobie wytłuścić najistotniejsze elementy twojej wypowiedzi.

----------


## מרכבה

> Płyty poliuretanowe nie są oklejane folią ze względu na paroizolację


 chodzi o inną sprawę dyfuzję gazu który początkowo te płyty wypełniał ... aby cały czas miały stałą izolacjyjność




Całkiem dobrze jak pisałem w lecie problemu nie ma, co ciekawe w lecie wartość U dachu osiąga 0,04 W/m2K co będzie widać na końcu, max wartość to 0,1 W/m2K ..
nie mylić z lambdą ..

----------


## grek

*Merkawa*, świetna symulacja. Rozrzut U wygląda bardzo ciekawe.
Cała analizowana połać ma grubość 0,365m więc średnia lambda dla całej przegrody waha się w przedziale 0,015 do  0,037 W/mK w zależności od pory roku. Rozrzut większy niż przypuszczałem.

----------


## mxxxx

> Pianka pozwala na wykonanie szczelnie powietrznej warstwy termoizolacyjnej i paroizolacyjnej co z punktu widzenia dalszego użytkowania domu jest rewelacyjne


dlaczego więc domek w USA w całości opianowany tak kiepsko wypadł w teście szczelności ?? dlaczego domki bez pianki wypadają w testach szczelności o rząd wielkości lepiej ??
dlaczego kolega *Kocur34* linkowany wyżej ma problem ze szczelnością swojej pianki ?? dlaczego woda mu płynie po karton gipsach ??

dlaczego nawet czołowy marketingowiec pianki napisał poniższy post ??



> Wracając do sprawy Kocura. Ukazuje ten przykład, że izolacja piankowa MUSI być wykonana bardzo starannie

----------


## mxxxx

> ja jako przyszły użytkownik ocieplenia nakrokwiowego odniosę się do pewnych punktów z Twojej listy, a jeśli chcesz wnieść coś później w tym temacie, to mam nadzieję na MERYTORYCZNĄ wypowiedź


we temacie merytorycznych wypowiedzi, konkretnie na liczbach wymiernych co zyskasz jako użytkownik ??
1. jaki płyt użyjesz ?? tych spienianych zakazanym freonem 0,02 łatwopalnym pentanem 0,027 czy bezpiecznym CO2 0,029
2. przy mocno pracującej więźbie jak za 2-3 lata zamki cię się rozejdą to jak będziesz walczył o szczelność ??
3. ile drożej wyszła ci 4-ro stronnie strugana bejcowana i lakierowana więźba ??
4. jaki masz patent na likwidację mostków termicznych na krokwiach ??
5. ile taniej ci wykonawca policzył za więźbę po odjęciu robocizny na krycie wierzchnie i za paroizolację ??

----------


## מרכבה

> waha się w przedziale 0,015 do 0,037 W/mK w zależności od pory roku. Rozrzut większy niż przypuszczałem.


 ja też nie przepuszczałem że w lecie będzie tak super, a tu proszę, ale liczy się górna granica współczynnika przenikania ciepła U nie przekroczyło 0,1 
zgodnie licząc z normami to wyszło by na samej wełnie.. 0,33/0,036 =9,16 m2K/W co daje 1/9,16 = 0,109 W/m2K jeśli by liczyć na piechtę...
A program naprawdę ma parametrów multum, krzywe sorpcji itp, przewodności cieplne w zależności od ilości wilgoci w materiale.
Zobaczę jak by to było dla pianki...

----------


## brunoted

@moniss
Nieszczelności w przypadku poddasza powstają głównie na paroizolacji. Po pierwsze nie jest szczelnie połączona z murem i ścianką kolankową. Po drugie nie jest szczelnie sklejona. Po trzecie podziurawiona instalacjami (puszki, kable, kominki itp). Po czwarte dziurawi się ją podczas montażu płyt GK. Po piąte nieprawidłowo połączona z oknami dachowymi.
Uszczelnienie na łączeniu ścian trzeba rozwiązać taśmami, zakładkami itp.
Do paroizolacji stosuje się specjalne taśmy - drogie, te tanie rozklejają się po paru latach.
Rozprowadzenie instalacji to temat na odrębny artykuł  :wink: 
Kwestie dziurawienie paroizolacji wkrętami (przy założeniu, że ukłądamy ją tuż za płytą) można rozwiązać stosując specjalne taśmy, pomiędzy stelażem a paroizolacją. Proclima, Ampack mają takie w swojej ofercie.
Co do okien to też temat rzeka, tutaj zwyczajnie trzeba umieć to zrobić.
Jeszcze inną sprawą jest stosowanie samego materiału do paroizolacji. Tak naprawdę to nasza poczciwa folia PCV została dawno zastąpiona membranami o odpowiednim bardzo wysokim współczynniku sd aż do materiałów typu barrier całkowicie zatrzymujących parę wodną (jak papa). Te produktu mają już w systemach odpowiednie taśmy i systemy mocowań. Niestety strasznie to jest drogie. Ja czasem stosuje podwójną folię PCV, niewiele podraża inwestycję a idealnie pomaga w pomieszczeniach mokrych - łazienki na poddaszu.
Wiedząc co i jak uszczelnić i skleić jeżeli Wykonawca jest kumaty to mniej więcej można zakładać, że zrobi to co trzeba. Na koniec trzeba go sprawdzić. Oczywiście blowerdoorem, przed założeniem GK na nadciśnieniu bo inaczej potrafi pozrywać paroizolację. Do weryfikacji najlepszy jest dym. Robimy jedno badanie zapisujemy ilość wymian przy 40, 50 i 60Pa. Oglądamy którędy ucieka powietrze. Oczywiście podczas badania biegamy z krótkofalówkami i termoanemometrem. 
Po poprawkach robimy ponowny pomiar i porównujemy wyniki. Zwykle są lepsze. 
Po wykonaniu zabudowy z płyt GK przy temp. na zewnątrz koło 0 dobrze jest zrobić jeszcze jedno badanie na podciśnieniu z kamerą termowizyjną. Tak dla sprawdzenia.
Niestety koszt takiej zabawy zaczyna się od 3000zł w górę (3 badania, opracowania itp.) Fakt, że przy okazji sprawdzamy szczelność osadzenia stolarki okiennej itp. nie mniej mało kto się decyduje na komplet badań.
Ponieważ często prowadzę nadzory nad całym procesem budowy to wrzucam to w cenę i wtedy to nie jest jednorazowo bolesne dla Inwestora. 
U nas świadomość, że można pewne roboty dopilnować jest bardzo mała a jeżeli dodamy do tego kwestie, że taki nadzór i sprawdzenie kosztuje to już chętnych możemy policzyć na palcach jednej ręki. 
Oczywiście są tacy co robią badania szczelności masowo ale to tak samo jak ze świadectwami energetycznymi. Dla domku można kupić za 500zł lub za 50zł na allegro.

----------


## brunoted

> dlaczego więc domek w USA w całości opianowany tak kiepsko wypadł w teście szczelności ?? dlaczego domki bez pianki wypadają w testach szczelności o rząd wielkości lepiej ??
> dlaczego kolega *Kocur34* linkowany wyżej ma problem ze szczelnością swojej pianki ?? dlaczego woda mu płynie po karton gipsach ??


Odpowiem Ci krótko,a skąd mam wiedzieć?
Gdybym badał taki przypadek to bym Ci odpowiedział. Zmiennych jest tyle, że nie da się zdalnie jednoznacznie rozwiązywać cudzych problemów w budownictwie.

----------


## mxxxx

to na co czekasz, przejrzyj sobie atesty producentów pianek, porównaj je sobie z ulotkami marketingowymi i bzdurami jakie tam wypisują zanim znowu w ciemno założysz że pianka jest magiczna i magicznie automatem daje super szczelność

PS trochę to dziwne że pracujesz w branży a podstawowych faktów nie znasz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przyjacielu wszystkich negujesz a sam  nie wiele rozumiesz. Czy czasem Twoja obsesja Cie nie oślepia? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

to na co czekasz ?? w ramach korygowania obsesji wklej linka do płyt PIR spienianych CO2 lambda 0,029 w promocyjnej cenie 74zł/m2 
kilka osób na pewno się tym zainteresuje i będzie ci wdzięczna za kupę zaoszczędzonej kasiory



> płyta PIR PLUS (1,8 x1,2 = 2,16 m2)  gruboś180 mm  kosztuje brutto 160,- czyli 1 m2 74,- a w tym warstwa  krycia wstępnego (papa) i paroizolacja (folia aluminiowa) i jeden  montaż!. No i jak to się ma do tej taniej wełny?  Należy zrobić rzetelną  analizę i nie warto pisać, że to 4,5 raza różnicy

----------


## mxxxx

przy okazji dla potomnych
http://www.venta-airwasher.pl/index.php/fizyka-nawilzania-powietrza


oraz pianka spieniona CO2 po kilkunastu tygodniach

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak widać Twojej obsesji nie da się już skorygować :no: .  Dalsza polemika z Tobą nie ma sensu. To tak jak rozmowa ze ślepym o kolorach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

a ja w skrytości ducha liczyłem jednak na twój link do zakazanych płyt PIR z zabronionym freonem w super promocji 74zł/m2 

a tak forum zostanie na lodzie z płytami spienianymi CO2 które identycznie izolują co styropian a są tylko sześć razy droższe

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... identycznie izolują co styropian a są tylko sześć razy droższe


Martw się o siebie żebyś nie został na lodzie po wypisywaniu takich bzdur. Pozwól inwestorom aby sami decydowali czym chcą izolować swoje dachy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

widzę że dyskusja zatoczyła koło, żeby nie tracić czasu może od razu przyjdźmy do meritum, czy tym razem też ci się zdawało że rozdają płyty PIR za pół-darmo ??

----------


## מרכבה

W całym tym bajzlu chodzi o kupowanie, nie kupowanie kota w worku...
jeśli ktoś obiecuje cuda, dla zysku to nie jest to dobre ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Amen. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## uri222

Widzę ,że temat się już nieźle rozwinął. Powiem zatem jak zrobiłem .Trafiłem na ciekawą firmę z Kłodzka, zrobiłem natrysk pianki Sealection 500 o grubości 20cm i jeśli chodzi o parametry cieplne,to jestem zachwycony.Ledwie w piecu lekko napalę i mogę chodzić w majtkach. Za 123m2 dachu zapłaciłem 7800zł, jest jednak jedno ale. Zrobiłem poddasze użytkowe , pozbijałem ściany boczne,wybiłem sufit i odsłoniłem krokwie stropowe . Wygląda to super, zwiększyła mi się wysokość pomieszczeń , polakierowane belki nad głową również wyglądaja fantastycznie. Jednak dom stoi blisko ulicy , może nie jest to A4,ale ruch jest. Od czasu zakończenia remontu na górze jest głośno , słychać wszystko dużo głośniej niż bylo do tej pory. Nie wiem czy z wełną nie wyszedłbym lepiej na tym hałasie..

----------


## WLODEK73

> a ja w skrytości ducha liczyłem jednak na twój link do zakazanych płyt PIR z zabronionym freonem w super promocji 74zł/m2 
> 
> a tak forum zostanie na lodzie z płytami spienianymi CO2 które identycznie izolują co styropian a są tylko sześć razy droższe


Witam,

przeczytałem cały wątek... ufff. 9 stron ciekawych argumentów Pana Andrzeja i Greka z ....zresztą każdy kto czyta to widzi gdzie są merytoryczne argumenty i fakty a gdzie, że się wypowiem zgodnie z tematem - bicie piany.

Przesyłam linka do cennik detalicznego pianki PIR Thermano - bez problemu można wygooglować w necie

http://www.thermano.eu/pub/pl/upload...ano-cennik.pdf

co więcej - lambda nie 0,022 - a nie 0,029 jak piszesz.

Cena za 12 cm - 85 brutto z 23 % Vatem (czyli przez wykonawcę z montażem i 8% to 75 brutto - a nie jak piszesz 120 zł. Pewnie jeszcze można jakiś rabat wyszarpać.

Produkowana w Polsce na terytorium UE - jak mniemam zgodnie z przepisami - fakt nie wiem czym spieniana ale w zgodnie z przepisami.

Ceny styropianu - http://www.styromap.pl/cennik/17-cennik-styropianu  - nie chcę przeliczać.. .ale jak znajdziesz różnice 6-cio krotną - to daj znać.
Najlepszy współczynnik jaki pokazują to 0,34 przy cenie blisko 300 zł za m3 - czyli 30zł za 10 cm - czyli 50 zł za jakieś 18cm odpowiadające współczynnikiem  pianie 12 cm. Gdzie x 6

----------


## FlashBack

> @moniss
> Nieszczelności w przypadku poddasza powstają głównie na paroizolacji. Po pierwsze nie jest szczelnie połączona z murem i ścianką kolankową. Po drugie nie jest szczelnie sklejona. Po trzecie podziurawiona instalacjami (puszki, kable, kominki itp). Po czwarte dziurawi się ją podczas montażu płyt GK. Po piąte nieprawidłowo połączona z oknami dachowymi.
> Uszczelnienie na łączeniu ścian trzeba rozwiązać taśmami, zakładkami itp.
> Do paroizolacji stosuje się specjalne taśmy - drogie, te tanie rozklejają się po paru latach.
> Rozprowadzenie instalacji to temat na odrębny artykuł 
> Kwestie dziurawienie paroizolacji wkrętami (przy założeniu, że ukłądamy ją tuż za płytą) można rozwiązać stosując specjalne taśmy, pomiędzy stelażem a paroizolacją. Proclima, Ampack mają takie w swojej ofercie.
> Co do okien to też temat rzeka, tutaj zwyczajnie trzeba umieć to zrobić.
> Jeszcze inną sprawą jest stosowanie samego materiału do paroizolacji. Tak naprawdę to nasza poczciwa folia PCV została dawno zastąpiona membranami o odpowiednim bardzo wysokim współczynniku sd aż do materiałów typu barrier całkowicie zatrzymujących parę wodną (jak papa). Te produktu mają już w systemach odpowiednie taśmy i systemy mocowań. Niestety strasznie to jest drogie. Ja czasem stosuje podwójną folię PCV, niewiele podraża inwestycję a idealnie pomaga w pomieszczeniach mokrych - łazienki na poddaszu.
> Wiedząc co i jak uszczelnić i skleić jeżeli Wykonawca jest kumaty to mniej więcej można zakładać, że zrobi to co trzeba. Na koniec trzeba go sprawdzić. Oczywiście blowerdoorem, przed założeniem GK na nadciśnieniu bo inaczej potrafi pozrywać paroizolację. Do weryfikacji najlepszy jest dym. Robimy jedno badanie zapisujemy ilość wymian przy 40, 50 i 60Pa. Oglądamy którędy ucieka powietrze. Oczywiście podczas badania biegamy z krótkofalówkami i termoanemometrem. 
> ...


ile ty masz lat? 
to polska jest krajem gdzie paroizolacje juz dawno zamieniono na folie budowlane (bo taniej). i ty dalej ja lansujesz  :big grin:

----------


## mxxxx

> Najlepszy współczynnik jaki pokazują to 0,34 przy cenie blisko 300 zł za m3


jak można tak ordynarnie kłamać w żywe oczy ??
na stronce którą linkujesz jest styropian 0,032 w cenie 186,96 zł brutto / m3 
a gdyby się komuś chciało mocniej pogrzebać w necie to bez problemu _jeszcze można jakiś rabat wyszarpać._

PP skoro nie wiesz czym pianka spieniana to skąd wiesz jakie ma lambda ?? z łaski swojej pokaż kartę produktu twojej hiper piany za 75 brutto, czemu to takie tajne dane ?? czemu nie chcesz tego ujawnić ??

poniżej cytat ze strony producenta
http://www.thermano.eu/produkty/na-dach-skosny.html



> THERMANO jest twardą poliizocyjanurową (PIR) płytą termoizolacyjną w 100% wolną od freonów (nie zawiera CFC i HCFC),

----------


## WLODEK73

> jak można tak ordynarnie kłamać w żywe oczy ??
> na stronce którą linkujesz jest styropian 0,032 w cenie 186,96 zł brutto / m3 
> a gdyby się komuś chciało mocniej pogrzebać w necie to bez problemu _jeszcze można jakiś rabat wyszarpać._
> 
> Styropian miękki - fasada i owszem - ale wątpie aby miękki styropian o wsp. na ściskanie np. 40 kPa nadawał się na dach
> Ja podałem cene styropianu twardszego (ciągle o niższym współczynniku na ściskanie niż poliuretan)
> 
> Styropian EPS 200-034 Parking/Podłoga    - 257,07 zł brutto / m3 ( Lambda 0,034)





> PP skoro nie wiesz czym pianka spieniana to skąd wiesz jakie ma lambda ?? z łaski swojej pokaż kartę produktu twojej hiper piany za 75 brutto, czemu to takie tajne dane ?? czemu nie chcesz tego ujawnić ??
> 
> poniżej cytat ze strony producenta
> http://www.thermano.eu/produkty/na-dach-skosny.html


Proszę wejdź na tą strone i masz tam deklaracje co do lambdy

http://www.thermano.eu/thermano/info...html#comparise


jak masz problem z przeczytaniem tekstu to mogę specjalnie zrobić zdjęcie i przesłać Tobie np. na maila.

Nie wiem dlaczego tak uparcie i niedobrze reagujesz na fakty i negujesz wszystkie informacje które z trudem dla Ciebie wynajdujemy.
Jakie masz podstawy aby twierdzić że w piance musi być freon aby miała lambde 0,22 ? 

Proszę bardzo - kolejny producent i lambda o,24 - bez freonu

http://www.recticelinsulation.be/pl/...cal-data-sheet

i kolejny lambda 0,23

http://www.kingspaninsulation.pl/Pro...-skosnych.aspx

Ale oczywiście jak wszyscy na forum już wiedzą - "ONI" kłamią a Ty masz racje - "ONI" mają badania, certyfikaty, to bardzo często duże firmy będące pod nadzorem różnych instytucji - ale Ty wiesz lepiej.... 

Żałość....

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. naucz się poprawnie cytować skoro zamierzasz ze mną dyskutować, bo wklejanie swoich tekstów do mojego cytaty to już wyjątkowe oszustwo
ad2. co do kształtek styropianowych na dachu
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/dachy-i-...,17_11376.html
ad3. chcesz być rzetelny to znajdź kartę produktu z pieczątką ITB i wklej na forum, bo jak na razie to wklejasz tylko ulotki marketingowe
poniżej przykład rzetelnego raportu z badań natryskowej pianki OK 7kg/m3 
http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/files/File/Aprobata%200810.pdf
sam sobie odpowiedz na pytanie dlaczego w ulotce marketingowej chwalili się 0,036 a według ITB jest 0,043
ad4. cudów nie ma, za izolacyjność pianki odpowiada środek spieniający, z łaski swojej przysiądź do książek i sprawdź sobie jak bardzo się zmienia przenikanie ciepła wraz z zawartością pianki
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...oliuretanowych

ad5. każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali, ja tam się nie dziwię że "ONI" koloryzują swoje ulotki marketingowe, na tym przecież polega marketing, w mętnej wodzie najłatwiej jelenia ustrzelić

0,027 zgadnij czyja to pianka (dla ułatwienia to zdjęcie pochodzi z *IZOLACJE* 6/2012 dr inż. Leszek Żabski,                    mgr inż. Józef Papiński                                  10.02.2014                     Pianki PIR – izolacja ze sztywnej pianki poliuretanowej)

PS domki energooszczędne zaczynają się od 30cm izolacji w dachu, płyta PIR 12cm gruba to tylko spełnia normę, i nic ponadto, tak więc wklej tutaj audyt OZC domku z płyt PIR, ja naprawdę chciałbym zobaczyć czarno na białym czy są realnie bliżej 7 litrów czy tak jak obiecują bliżej 3 litrów

----------


## WLODEK73

Boshe... ktoś mądry powiedział kiedyś (...) nie dyskutuj z idiotą bo najpierw sprowadzi cię do swojego poziomu, a potem załatwi profesjonalizmem (...)

ok. nie mam wiedzy, nie jestem chemikiem ani fizykiem, ale mam gogle  :Smile:  W przeciwieństwie do Ciebie nie uważam, że cały świat jest zły, że wszyscy kradną i oszukują a tylko Ty masz racje.

Wydaje mi się, a właściwie jestem pewien że żyjemy w cywilizowanej Europie, są pewne przepisy prawa, normy itd. Są instytucje które stoją na straży przestrzegania przepisów. Jest nadzór budowlany - instytucja która sprawdza podane parametry w deklaracjach z parametrami produktu - tak kolego - tak to działa - u nas również, w związku z powyższym nie do końca rozumiem dlaczego to TY czyli ktoś ukrywający się pod Nickiem mpoplaw masz być bardziej wiarygodny od nich i na jakiej podstawie śmiesz deprecjonować dane które deklarują te firmy ?

Ok. tyle w komentarzu - ale jak wcześniej napisałem lubiępogłębiac temat i pozwoliłem sobie poszperać na stronie przez ciebie wskazanej - mianowicie izolacje.com i co tam znalazłem  http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...downictwie?p=1


Jako że masz problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem - pomogę

1. Są różne rodzaje pianek - czyli PIR, PUR co więcej otwarto komórkowe, zamknięto komórkowe itd.  - i każda z nich ma pewną charakterystykę

Wkładanie ich do jednego worka jest dużym nadużyciem.

2.  Autor na stornie drugiej wskazuje zalety pianki PIR - a więc takiej o której pisali Andrzej i Grek - zamknięto komórkowej sztywnej pianki PIR

- jest lekki (39,2 kg/m3), wytrzymały na ściskanie (150 kPa) i rozciąganie (170 kPa), zachowuje niezmienność liniową w dużym przedziale temperatur, nienasiąkliwość i, co bardzo istotne, charakteryzuje się znakomitymi wartościami izolacyjnymi (współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ = 0,0185 W/(m·K)). 

Wniosek: podane parametry wcześniej na stronach producentów są realne i możliwe do osiągnięcia - skoro można uzyskać 0,0185 to deklarowane wartości od 0,022 do 0,024  W/(m·K) 

co do pozostałych Twoich wynurzeń ... przepraszam ale po prostu nie chce mi się dalej zgłębiać tematu i zastanawiać się nad tym jakiej chemii dany producent używa, jakiego środka spieniającego itd... jak napisałem powyżej - te parametry są mierzalne i bardziej wierzę w deklaracje producentów - na papierze aniżeli w Twoją "wiedze fachową"

----------


## mxxxx

ad1. gratuluję logicznego myślenia, w ramach pogłębiania wiedzy nie będziesz zgłębiał tematu
ad2. w ramach nadzoru budowlanego, lepiej pod żadnym pozorem nie wchodź na stronkę ITB, parametry podane przez nich są drastycznie odmienne od tego co sobie zafiksowałeś z ulotek reklamowych
http://www.itb.pl/
ad3. ITB, to skrót od _Instytut techniki Budowlanej_, instytucja ta mierzy i bada w swoich laboratoriach wszystkie materiały dopuszczone na polskim rynku, i nijak im nie wyszło 0,0185 bo to jest lambda tuż po spienieniu gdy jeszcze pianka jest cała pełna pentanu albo CO2 chwilę potem gazy zaczynają uciekać i po paru tygodniach robi się coś pomiędzy 0,027 - 0,033
ad4. aerożel jest jeszcze cieplejszy (0,008 w laboratorium) i droższy od PIR, zrób mi na złość i swój domek oklej cały aerożelem, wszystko: dach ściany podłogę
ad5. w temacie złodziei i oszustów na tym forum udziela się tryskacz pianek *mat3006*, zrób mi na złość i zamów go na swoją budowę i postępuj dokładnie według jego zaleceń

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie ma nic lepszego jak izolacja nakrokwiowa. Polecam.

----------


## brunoted

> Nie ma nic lepszego jak izolacja nakrokwiowa. Polecam.


Coś lepszego na pewno się znajdzie ale zgodzę się, że dobrze wykonana izolacja nakrokwiowa jest fajna. Sporo tego ostatnio na targach w Poznaniu się pojawiło. 
Gdybym budował dom dla siebie pewnie bym skorzystał.

W temacie:
*Izolacja nakrokwiowa z pianki przebija natrysk i wełnę.*

----------


## WLODEK73

Zgadzam się - to bardzo dobra izolacja i rzeczywiście lepsza i bardziej sprawna od pianki natryskowej i od wełny.

Nie chciałem ale nie mogę... ostatni raz mam nadzieje zabieram głos w dyskusji z Panem *mpoplaw* 

Byłem na wskazanej stronie ITB nic nie znalazłem, ale zacząłem szukać i mianowicie najbardziej znanym i renomowanym instytutem badającym m innymi termoizolacje - różne jest instytut FIW w Monachium.  http://www.fiw-muenchen.de/en_index.php

Między innymi na takie badania z tego instytutu powołuje się firma Bauder i podaje 

http://www.baumabz.it/img/bauder-pir-mde.pdf

Jak widać Lambda jest 0,023

 Badanie wykonane jest wg Codice di notifica O.N. : 0751 FIW München 

A teraz co do spieniania: 
Większość producentów sztywnej pianki PIR spienia Pentanem, a nie CO2 - kolejna informacja którą podajesz wprowadzając ludzi w błąd.

http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...uretanowej?p=2

a są już systemy lepsze.




Zdaje sobie sprawę, że Ciebie kolego to już nic nie przekona - bo wiesz lepiej i nie zamierzam już dyskutować.


Norme di riferimento: EN 13165

----------


## mxxxx

po raz kolejny zwracam ci uwagę że _kłamać to trzeba umieć_

ad1. o spienianiu pianek pentanem to ja tutaj pisałem lata temu, zanim ty się jeszcze tutaj zarejestrowałeś

ad2. jest pewna różnica między wysoko łatwopalnym C-pentanem 0,01197 a średnio palnym N-pentanem 0,0152 dla ułatwienia całkiem niepalny CO2 0,0164

ad3. ITB wypowiada się na temat pianek, poniżej cytat dosłowny: 
wartości obliczeniowe właściwości fizycznych materiałów (wg danych Zakładu Fizyki Cieplnej ITB)



> pianka poliuretanowa 
> - w szczelnej osłonie lambda 0,025
> - w pozostałych przypadkach 0,035
> - natryskowa 0,045


http://www.itb.pl/nf/PDF/b10.pdf
dla ułatwienia żebyś znowu czegoś nie przekręcił i nie skłamał, szczelna osłona to gazoszczelna kanapka z blachy czyli lodówki, zamrażalki, klimatyzatory, bojlery, a pozostałe przypadki to właśnie sztywna nakrokwiowa płyta PIR która w lecie pod balocho-dachówką w temperaturze +70 gwałtownie traci gazy spieniające np: N-pentan 0,0152 i na to miejsce wchodzi zwyczajne powietrze 0,024 dlatego już po roku użytkowania płyta PIR ma bliżej 0,035 niż 0,023

ad4. jako pierwszy na świecie proces starzenia się pianek opisał FIW w Monachium lata temu, w poście 168 wkleiłem wykres który pochodzi w originale właśnie z Monachium

PS Polychem PUREX WG 2034 NF
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1895510
Gęstość pozorna					32-36 kg/m3
Współczynnik przew. cieplnego deklarowany	0,026 – 0,029 W/mK
Współczynnik przew. cieplnego obliczeniowy	0,033 – 0,036 W/mK

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...nakrokwiowa płyta PIR która w lecie pod balocho-dachówką w temperaturze +70 gwałtownie traci gazy spieniające np: N-pentan 0,0152 i na to miejsce wchodzi zwyczajne powietrze 0,024 dlatego już po roku użytkowania płyta PIR ma bliżej 0,035 niż 0,023...


A w tak hołubionej przez Ciebie wełnie to niby co jest izolatorem jak nie to "zwyczajne powietrze".
A tak prywatnie Ci powiem, że przy Twoim tak duży stażu na Forum to nie przystoi nazywać adwersarzy kłamcami bo to dobitnie świadczy o tym, że brakuje Ci merytorycznych argumentów. Życzę trochę więcej taktu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mxxxx

wełna styropian celuloza itp izolatory ze zwyczajnym powietrzem są znacznie tańsze a izolują identycznie, nic tylko zadać bardzo trudne pytanie, czemu tak bardzo ci zależy na tym żeby inwestor przepłacił 6 razy za swoją izolację ?? czyżby w rewanżu dostawali na piśmie czarno na białym gwarancję 6 razy niższych rachunków za CO ??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kolejny raz zapytam na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że "6 razy drożej" ? :Confused:  Zważ również, że wełną nie wykonasz izolacji nakrokwiowej na dachu skośnym.
Kolejny raz poproszeę abyś pozwolił decydować inwestorom skoro sam nie widzisz różnicy.
A tak na marginesie zapanuj trochę nad swoją pisownią z szacunku dla ojczystej pisowni, jesteś wszak "Najlepszym doradcą od ....". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## badzi47

> Cały czas polecam izolację nakrokwiową bo to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Natomiast nie polecam łączenia izolacji nakrokwiowej z wełną pomiędzy krokwiami. Ja stosuje płyty Bauder PIR PLUS bo są obustronnie laminowane folią aluminiową a z wierzchu mają już firmowo przyklejoną papę (krycie wstępne). Najczęściej stosuję płytę grubości 16 cm, dla której U= 0,14 W/m2K. W załączeniu kilka zdjęć z wybranych moich realizacji, które udało mi się wkleić. Pozdrawiam.


Witam Pana Andrzeja. Pomorze sie klania. Mozna wiedziec ile takie plyty kosztuja? Jezeli one sa ze wstepnym kryciem, to nie ma mozliwosci zeby ewentualna para z poddasza wyszla przez taka bariere?
A mozna na pelnym deskowaniu i dalej na papie polozyc jakas plyte pir?
Drugie pytanie Panie Andrzeju, czy da sie zrobic pokrycie dachu, kiedy zastosuje sie plyte pir obustronnej otulinie aluminiowej o grubosci 250mm zamontowanej bezposrednio na krokwach? Bylyby to dwie warstwy 140mm i 110mm. Jakby wygladal dach? Wiem, ze inwestorzy stosuja 200mm nakrokwiowo, ale ja chce dobry wspolczynnik U. 
Z wiekiem straci ta plyta wartosc wspolczynnika przenikania ciepla  i zeszloby to wtedy juz na stale do wartosci U=0,10. To dalej bylby dach pasywny. Mysle, ze dzieki otulinie paroszczelny. To tak, bo bede mial WM i zeby nie przesuszala pomieszczen w zwiazku z nieszczelnym poddaszem. 
Mam nadzieje, ze poddasze takie jesli chodzi o infiltracje powietrza jest szczelne. Spokoj swiety bylby z tymi membranami koszmarnymi.

Dziekuje

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ceny zależne od kursu walut. Te płyty są obustronnie obłożone folią aluminiową. Oczywiście można je montować na pełnym deskowaniu i papie. Wygląd dachu zależy od jego kształtu. Przy dachu ze szczytami trudno ukryć grubość co pokazują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## badzi47

> Ceny zależne od kursu walut. Te płyty są obustronnie obłożone folią aluminiową. Oczywiście można je montować na pełnym deskowaniu i papie. Wygląd dachu zależy od jego kształtu. Przy dachu ze szczytami trudno ukryć grubość co pokazują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Jaka jest grubosc tego dachu na zdjeciach wlaczajac konstrukcje, nakrokwiowa izolacje termiczna i pokrycie?
Na ile sobie moge pozwolic, zeby to nie wygladalo dziwacznie. Na zdjeciach sumaryczna grubosc warstw nie wyglada zle, a nawet podoba mi sie :roll eyes:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## badzi47

> Ceny zależne od kursu walut. Te płyty są obustronnie obłożone folią aluminiową. Oczywiście można je montować na pełnym deskowaniu i papie. Wygląd dachu zależy od jego kształtu. Przy dachu ze szczytami trudno ukryć grubość co pokazują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Jaka jest grubosc tego dachu na zdjeciach wlaczajac konstrukcje, nakrokwiowa izolacje termiczna i pokrycie?
Na ile sobie moge pozwolic, zeby to nie wygladalo dziwacznie. Na zdjeciach sumaryczna grubosc warstw nie wyglada zle, a nawet podoba mi sie :roll eyes:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Patrząc od góry:
- łata brzegowa      4 cm,
- łaty                         4 cm,
- kontrłaty                4 cm,
- płyty PIR             16 cm, 
- OSB                   1,8 cm,
- krokiew             18 cm,
- podbitka              2 cm,
łącznie              49,8 cm    ~50 cm.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ptokdo

witam, jestem prawie sześcioletnim użytkownikiem pianki (jeśli można tak określić coś o czym się zapomniało, że jest) ale może  moje doświadczenie będzie pomocne. Dach kopertowy, bez wykuszy, balkonów, innych komplikujących konstrukcję dachu elementów, poddasze do dziś niezabudowane. Głównym powodem decyzji o użyciu pianki były jej wyjątkowe parametry cieplne. Użyta została pianka zamknięto komórkowa. Nie mam żadnych powodów uważać, że wykonanie lub użyte materiały były niewłaściwe. Na dziś jestem zdecydowanie za użyciem pianki i polecam każdemu takie rozwiązanie, grubość mojej pianki to 25cm. Budynek z prostą wentylacją mechaniczną. Pianka została nałożona po roku od wykonania dachu. Sam dach wykonany bardzo dobrze, przez rok wielokrotnie sprawdzany w każdych warunkach, dach bez deskowania, dachówka, membrana.

Należy jednak zwrócić uwagę na następujące elementy:
- już ktoś wcześniej pisał, są różne pianki, za "moich czasów" były dwie, otwarto i zamknięto komórkowe. Otwarto parametrami cieplnymi odpowiadają (czy odpowiadały) wełnie i styropianowi, używane były głównie jako przegrody akustyczne z uwagi na szybki i wygodny montaż. Istotną też różnicą w stosunku do zamknięto komórkowej była (raczej jest) ich nasiąkliwość (nie wiem czy to fachowy termin, nie jestem wykonawcą), otwarte przyjmują wilgoć, zamknięto komórkowe nie (co oczywiście nie dyskwalifikuje pianki samej w sobie).
- koszty materiału od najdroższego: płyty z pianki zamknięto komórkowej, pianka zamknięto komórkowa, otwarto komórkowa (nie wiem jak teraz ale wtedy była prawie połowę tańsza od zamkniętych, pianki celulozowe, wełny styropiany itp)
- koszty realizacji - jak wspomniałem nie jestem wykonawcą, patrzę na realizację każdego z elementów poprzez pryzmat całego kosztu włącznie z robocizną, nie kładłem pianki i również nie kładłbym waty czy innego materiału, w mojej ocenie koszty użycia pianki były jakieś 10-15% wyższe niż całkowite koszty wykonania ocieplenia za pomocą wełny (zakładając, że uzyskuje te same parametry cieplne)

Zalety rozwiązania:
- wyjątkowa szczelność dachu, ma się wrażenie że uzyskana jest jednolita kopuła
- po prawie 6 latach właściwie żadnej różnicy (oprócz minimalnej zmiany koloru)
- wg wykonawcy piankę można nakładać bezpośrednio na dachówkę, bez membrany (u mnie już była, dach wykonała firma w całości, nie wiedziałem wtedy jeszcze jaka będzie izolacja)
- bez względu na porę roku na poddaszu jest sucho jak pieprz
- praktycznie zerowy spadek izolacyjności - zużycie energii na ogrzanie jest na stałym poziomie ("praktycznie" a nie "na 100%" ponieważ od dwóch lat całkowicie przestałem to kontrolować)
- bardzo szybka realizacja (u mnie 2 i pół dnia na budynku o powierzchni zabudowy 140 m) z przyjechaniem i posprzątaniem


Minusy:
- widzę tylko jeden (w stosunku do wełny, styropianu), pianka jest palna (samogasnąca ale wydziela "spaliny"), o i może pół jeszcze - wrażliwa na słońce, miejsca nasłonecznione powinny być zabezpieczone

Zalety w stosunku do płyty z pianki zamknięto komórkowej
- niższe koszty przy tych samych parametrach cieplnych
- łatwiej "schować" grubość dachu

Minusy w stosunku do płyty z pianki:
- płyty można pewnie ułożyć samodzielnie, piankę raczej nie, trudno też "ciąć" realizację na etapy

Bardzo podnoszona była w niektórych postach jakość wykonania. Można przyjąć, że to element istotniejszy niż np. parametry wilgotnościowe materiałów. Pianka ma tutaj ogromną przewagę. Wg mnie o wiele łatwiej fachowo położyć piankę niż zrobić izolację wełną. W moim przypadku musiałoby jej być z 50cm grubości. Przy takiej realizacji łatwo o błędy, nieszczelności, braki w wypełnieniu itp. W przypadku błędów skutkujących gromadzeniem się wilgoci wewnątrz izolacji po 6 latach może okazać się, że "stracone jest" 30% funkcji izolacji. 
W przypadku pianki trudniej o takie błędy a inwestorowi łatwiej jest dopilnować realizację (dwa dni można wygospodarować, dwa tygodnie trudniej), można być przy każdym metrze nakładania pianki. Ale nie demonizowałbym tych ryzyk. 

Może jeszcze słówko o płytach zamknięto komórkowych. Rozważałem użycie ich do ocieplenia ścian ale w tym czasie były one zbyt "nowe", chyba tylko jeden dostawca w Polsce miał je w ofercie, koszt wykonania ocieplenia ponad dwukrotnie przekraczał koszty tego samego ocieplenia wykonanego ze tego "podrasowanego" styropianu. Dziś pewnie jest o wiele lepiej pod tym względem. Z punktu widzenia wykonawstwa patrzeć na nie trzeba tak jak na płyty styropianowe, uwzględniając te same ryzyka np. prawidłowości i szczelności połączeń.

Podsumowując (dalej patrząc z punktu widzenia właściciela domu).
Decyzje uzależniłbym od poniższego:
- wybranego ogrzewania budynku i jego wielkości
- tego, czy prace będą wykonywane samodzielnie 

Jeżeli nie masz zamiaru sam wykonywać ocieplenia i ogrzewasz gazem, olejem lub prądem to pianka/płyta. Jeśli ogrzewanie będzie znacznie tańsze (jakieś spalanie) a dom duży i jeszcze część prac wykonana będzie samodzielnie to zostałbym przy nazwijmy to tradycyjnych materiałach. Izolacja jest po to, żeby mniej wydać na ogrzewanie, ewentualnie chłodzenie w lato. Nawet na podstawie standardowych projektów można będzie oszacować koszty tego ogrzewania i korzyści z zastosowania pianki. To nie randka, nie ma znaczenia czy jest ładna tylko czy będzie taniej (wykonanie, czas, późniejsze koszty eksploatacji budynku itp).

Ale jak pisałem na początku - polecam piankę, można powiedzieć w ciemno, zwłaszcza gdy dachy są skomplikowane albo nie ma miejsca na odpowiednią grubość izolacji. 

Oczywiście spór czy warto dopłacić za te kilka/kilkanaście procent "lepiej" pozostaje otwarty. Będzie można być piany ile się da. Właściwie pianki  :smile: .


pozdrowienia

----------


## HenoK

> Ceny zależne od kursu walut. Te płyty są obustronnie obłożone folią aluminiową. Oczywiście można je montować na pełnym deskowaniu i papie. Wygląd dachu zależy od jego kształtu. Przy dachu ze szczytami trudno ukryć grubość co pokazują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Jak to można zrobić w przypadku okapu pokazuje w swoich materiałach : http://www.steico.com/fileadmin/stei...Image_PL_i.pdf firma Steico. Podobnie można postąpić z okapem nad szczytami (płatwie w grubości izolacji nakrokwiowej, przymocowane do dwóch skrajnych krokwi), niestety odbywa się to kosztem przerwania ciągłości izolacji nakrokwiowej (mostek termiczny).

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wełna drzewna łączona z drewnem to podobny opór cieplny. Przerwanie ciągłości każdej izolacji to nieporozumienie. Proponowanie takich rozwiązań jest malo profesjonalne choć oczywiście możliwe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## HenoK

> Wełna drzewna łączona z drewnem to podobny opór cieplny. Przerwanie ciągłości każdej izolacji to nieporozumienie. Proponowanie takich rozwiązań jest malo profesjonalne choć oczywiście możliwe. Pozdrawiam.


Nie do końca taki sam opór cieplny.
Przy tej konstrukcji można zastosować izolację STEICI flex o lambdzie 0,038, podczas gdy drewno ma lambdę 0,16, czyli ponad 4 krotnie większą. Mostek można zmniejszyć dając dodatkową warstwę płyt STEICO universal o lambdzie 0,048. 
Równie dobrze mało profesjonalnym rozwiązaniem można nazwać stosowanie takich szerokich okapów  :wink: . Nie ma idealnych rozwiązań  :sad: .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Estetyka to rzecz gustu a przerwanie izolacji to błąd w sztuce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cyrbed

Panowie,
jestem troche zdruzgotanny,
potrzebuje zrobyc izolacje na dach, mktory ma pape, pelne deskowanie i 100 lat. Drzewem nie osciedzano. Zalozyleme okna dachowe, papa jest prawdopodobnie na niektorych miejscach troche popekana i przy ramach okien troche wilgoc sie pojawia. Nie stety pomysl zuzytkowania poddasza powstal troche zapojo, zeby teraz kapitalnie naprawiac dach.
Jaka izolacje mam tam dac, zeby bylo OK i zeby nieobnizyc drastycznie poddasze.
Nie mowie, ze cena nie gra roli, ale jakas strednia zlota droge bym wybral, 
Mozna prosic o rade, gdyz z calego furum sie tego nie doczytale.
Najbardziej mi sie podobal pomysl - przerwa styropian i potem pianka.
krokwie maja 16 -20 cm w sam raz by pasowalo.
potem na calosc pojdzie plyta G-K

przepaszam za gramatyke, nie jestem Polakiem, ale tez nie z poza europy  :big grin:

----------


## cyrbed

Panowie,
jestem troche zdruzgotanny,
potrzebuje zrobyc izolacje na dach, mktory ma pape, pelne deskowanie i 100 lat. Drzewem nie osciedzano. Zalozyleme okna dachowe, papa jest prawdopodobnie na niektorych miejscach troche popekana i przy ramach okien troche wilgoc sie pojawia. Nie stety pomysl zuzytkowania poddasza powstal troche zapojo, zeby teraz kapitalnie naprawiac dach.
Jaka izolacje mam tam dac, zeby bylo OK i zeby nieobnizyc drastycznie poddasze.
Nie mowie, ze cena nie gra roli, ale jakas strednia zlota droge bym wybral, 
Mozna prosic o rade, gdyz z calego furum sie tego nie doczytale.
Najbardziej mi sie podobal pomysl - przerwa styropian i potem pianka.
krokwie maja 16 -20 cm w sam raz by pasowalo.
potem na calosc pojdzie plyta G-K

przepaszam za gramatyke, nie jestem Polakiem, ale tez nie z poza europy  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Za mało danych aby profesjonalnie doradzić. Montowanie izolacji w konstrukcji (pomiędzy krokwiami i pod nimi) wymaga wykonania drożnej i funkcjonującej (z wlotem i wylotem) szczeliny wentylacyjnej i jest to wymóg konieczny. Czy istnieje taka możliwość? Przed montażem izolacji cieplnej dach musi być szczelny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cyrbed

Tak wlasnie myslalem, wg Pana zalecen:
- pod deskamy szczelina 2-3 cm zrobina przez wzdluznie przymocowane kontrlaty obok krokwi
- do tego dolozony styropian 5 cm
- na to natrysk pianka zamkiento komorkowa 10cm, tak zeby doszlo do calkowitego pokrycia i krokiew
- przerwa pomiedzi deskamy i steropianem podciagnieta az do gory a tam zrobiony na zewnatrz wywietrznik - komin

jezeli chodzi o szczelnosc dachu, to czekam na lepsza pogode i nasmaruje dach czym porzadnym \dam sobie doradzic i na wiosne\latem na cieplo nowa papa, lub blacha\trapez.
czy to sluszna koncepcia ?
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## MWer

Może być z dobrzej paroizolacjej a osłoną od ognia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja zamontujesz blachę trapezową będzie konieczność umieszczenia okien połaciowych wyżej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cyrbed

> Może być z dobrzej paroizolacjej a osłoną od ognia.


witam, 
nie zalapalem o co chodzi 
- gdzie ma byc ta dobra paroizolacyjna .... folia?
- dla czego oslona od ognia

----------


## cyrbed

> Ja zamontujesz blachę trapezową będzie konieczność umieszczenia okien połaciowych wyżej. Pozdrawiam.


no, tak, ale okna sa troche wyzej, moze jak bym dal trapez nizki, bezposrednio na pape, jak to jest dopuscialne, dach bedzie odpowietrzony od dola a trapez tez daje przewiew,
co Pan na to?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To jest zły montaż bo nie gwarantuje szczelności krycia wstępnego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWer

> ...
> - gdzie ma byc ta dobra paroizolacyjna .... folia?
> - dla czego oslona od ognia


1. Tak, paroizolacyjna folia. Samemu styropianu i piankie PU nie potrzebne folii, ale są jeszcze drewno.
2. Styropian, pianka PU i drewno są palącymi materialami (zwłaszcza razem). Dlatego ich zużycie musie być zgodne z regulami.

----------


## plusfoto

Ludzie co się z wami dzieje? Czytacie to co piszecie? Przecież to jak z badziewnego translatora. :bash:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bądź wyrozumiały, "MWer" dopiero uczy się polskiego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cyrbed

teraz nie wiem, czy sa zle zamontowane okna, albo ze zly montaz nie gwarantujacy krycia wstepnego dotyczy trapezu.
Co to krycie wstepne?

----------


## cyrbed

a moze wystarczy pomalowac drzewo jakas masa nie palaca?

----------


## cyrbed

> Bądź wyrozumiały, "MWer" dopiero uczy się polskiego. Pozdrawiam.


Panowie, forum zaczyna byc miedzinarodowe, chyba dobrze nie?
a ze jezyk Polski troche przekrecony? wystarczy posluchac mlodziezy to dopiero klapa

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uwaga o złym montażu dotyczyła blachy trapezowej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cyrbed

a reszta tzn
szczelina - styropian - pianka - plyta gk 
moze byc?
albo jescie gdzie jakas folia

zaczekanie dachu rozwiazane - Zle\nie?przyklejona papa przy montazu okien

----------


## uri222

Ja zastosowałem u siebie jedną z lepszych pianek sealection500, grubosć 20cm i z samego ocieplenia jestem baaardzo zadowolony. Nie pyli mi się żadna wełna po domu, sprawa została załatwiona w kilka godzin. Jest jednak jeden haczyk, o ktorym wcześniej nie pomyślałem. Kompletny brak wygłuszenia dźwięków z ulicy , choć teoretycznie pianka ma podobne własciwości do wełny. Niestety ja na poddaszu słyszę każdy przejeżdżający na ulicy rower. Zamknąłem poddaszę płytami G-K, ale to nic nie dało. Zastanawiam się nad wpuszczeniem w wolną przestrzeń celulozy albo ekofibru. Sama pianka rewelacja, niestety chyba tylko dla ludzi mieszkających na uboczu...Na poddasze tylko i wyłącznie pianka otwrto komórkowa. Jak ktoś Ci wciska zamknięto komorkową, to alo się nie zna, ale chce więcej zarobic. Z-K to się na stropy stosuje.

----------


## brunoted

@uri222 a na co natryskiwałeś piankę? Czy zastosowałeś jakieś warstwy paroizolacji od wewnątrz? 
Nie mniej ciekawa sprawa z tą izolacyjnością akustyczną. Z ulicy to raczej dźwięki powietrzne dochodzą więc powinny być tłumione przez masę, której piance brak ale grubość przegrody też powinna robić swoje. A czy czasem między pianką a płytą oraz między pokryciem dachowym a dociepleniem nie tworzy się jakieś pudło rezonansowe? Może pod płytę GK trzeba dać 5cm twardej wełny i podwójną GK? to powinno pomóc.

----------


## uri222

To stary budynek , więc na poddaszu widziałem tylko dachówki. Wykonawca natrysków zasugerowa wyłożenie pod dachówką membrany, na to zrobił natrysk. Może dodam jeszcz e, ż ezbiłem sobie strop z samego poddasza i do samej góry pociągnąłem regipsy- efekt trójkąta na poddaszu. Płyt już nie będe rozbierać ,bo szkoda mi pracy, ale myślę o wdmuchiwaniu ekofibru albo celulozy.Poniżej kilka fotek na picasawebz przebiegu remontu

https://picasaweb.google.com/1089498.../5Stycznia2016

----------


## drapek

ja mam u siebie średnio 30cm pianki bayer-covestro i stwierdzam że dobrze wygłuszyła poddasze. Nie mam jeszcze płyt k-g. Nad pianką jest szczelina wentylacyjna 2,5-3cm a nad nią deskowanie i gont bitumiczny.

----------


## brunoted

> .....Wykonawca natrysków zasugerowa wyłożenie pod dachówką membrany, na to zrobił natrysk. .....
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1089498.../5Stycznia2016


Link do zdjęć nie działa ale zastanawia mnie czy membranę nakładałeś po zdjęciu dachówek od zewnątrz czy od wewnątrz. Jeżeli od wewnątrz to czy nałożyłeś prosty pas między krokwiami czy otuliłeś krokwie i wykorzystałeś przestrzeń między krokwiami na docieplenie?

----------


## uri222

Nie wiem czemu nie działa, skopiowałem teraz  link i odpala mi zdjęcia bez problemu. Nie zdejmowałem dachówek, membrana miała służyć tylko temu by pianka nie uciekała między dachówkami .Membranę przybijałem między krokwiami, wykorzystując przestrzeń między nimi do ocieplenia. Przyczepiałem ją na sztywno , zostawiając ok 2-3 cm luzu od dachówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak naprawdę nie masz krycia wstępnego, to duże ryzyko. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## uri222

Możesz rozszerzyć swoją wypowiedź? Czemu duże ryzyko?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Topniejący śnieg wdmuchany pod dachówkę lub awaria jakiejś dachówki to woda odprowadzona na murłatę a do tego krokwie nie chronione. Do tej pory miałeś pokrycie dachu pod kontrolą a po natryśnięciu pianki tą kontrolę utraciłeś. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## uri222

Jest trochę racji w tym co piszesz, ale ejstem też optymistą.... Dom ma ok 80-100 lat. Byłem pewien, że dach jest w fatalnym stanie, ale po dostaniu się do niego w pełnej okazałości okazało się, że drewno jest jak nowe. Założyłem więc , że przez najlbiższe  kilka lat  się nic nie zmieni.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wszystko było OK bo strych był nieużytkowy i była doskonała wentylacja. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## uri222

Kurcze , zmartwiłeś mnie teraz. Wykonawca o niczym takim nie wspominał. Będę musiał częsciej okna otwierać  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jaka pianka została zastosowana? Jak komorowootwarta to musi być bardzo dokładnie wykonana paroizolacja. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## uri222

Tu mnie zaskoczyłeś. Piankę mam otwarto-komórkową i nie stosowałem żadnej paroizolacji. Kilku wykonawców mi tłumaczyło, że w przypadku warstwy 15cm (a ja mam 20cm ) jest to niepotrzebne, gdyz pianką nie zatrzymuje wody i bardzo szybko ją oddaje. Podsyłali mi nawet jakieś linki, np ten

http://pu-online.pl/artykuly-testy-r...stosowac-folie

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro para wodna przechodzi przez piankę to jak dojdzie do kondesacji to gdzie ta woda spłynie? Czas pokarze kto miał rację. Życzę Ci aby wszytko było OK. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## brunoted

> .....Kilku wykonawców mi tłumaczyło......


Wykonawca, który robi to co robi zawsze wytłumaczy tak, żeby sprzedać swój produkt.
Tutaj chodzi o warstwy przegrody. Dachówki nie są szczelnym pokryciem i zawsze trochę deszczu z wiatrem, śniegu itp. się tam może dostać. Dodatkowo może wystąpić na powierzchni krokwi (szczególnie na styku z membraną) lub wewnątrz pianki (od strony zewnętrznej) zjawisko kondensacji pary wodnej w wyniku jej dyfuzji przez przegrodę. Zasadą budowania przegród w naszym klimacie jest to aby od wewnątrz maksymalnie ograniczyć ilość pary wnikającej w lekką przegrodę (a taką jest pianka). To zapobiega dużej kondensacji od strony zewnętrznej. 
Innymi słowy warto przed wykonaniem takich prac dokonać odpowiednich obliczeń cieplno wilgotnościowych przegrody a nie tylko cieplnych. Obliczenia wilgotnościowe (o ile mamy prawdziwe parametry materiałów) pozwolą na uniknięcie problemów z kondensacją w przegrodzie. Ciągłe i szczelne warstwy membran lub odpowiednio wentylowana przegroda zapewnią brak innych problemów na styku materiałów.

----------


## link2jack

> Jaka jest różnica między ocieplonym a nieocieplonym budynkiem? Niektórzy twierdzą że ściany mają jak oddychać gdy nie robi się ocieplenia


Pytasz serio? Czytajac takie pytania nie dziwie sie wynikom wyborow...

----------


## plusfoto

> Jaka jest różnica między ocieplonym a nieocieplonym budynkiem? Niektórzy twierdzą że* ściany mają jak oddychać gdy nie robi się ocieplenia*


Gdyby to był Facebook to natychmiast uzyskał byś z mojej strony lika. :rotfl:

----------


## Sabat

Więc chyba niestety cena.
Dach mam dwuspadowy do ocieplenia 185m2 krokwie 18cm
 folia membrana turbo 3000+ dachówka ceramiczna Roben Bergamo.

Projekt http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...v,2886,0,0.htm
z adaptacją poddasza.
I bije się  z myślami czy 20cm otwartokomórkowej (58-60zł/m2)
czy MEGAROCK PLUS 15cm i  ROCKMIN PLUS 10cm

----------


## link2jack

Na jaki współczynnik U liczysz wybierając 20cm pianki? Wybierając MEGAROCK PLUS 15cm i ROCKMIN PLUS 10cm daje około U=0,165

----------


## Sabat

> Na jaki współczynnik U liczysz wybierając 20cm pianki? Wybierając MEGAROCK PLUS 15cm i ROCKMIN PLUS 10cm daje około U=0,165


w zależności od jakości pianki współczynnik będzie gorszy przy 20cm od tej wełny?

----------


## link2jack

Dlatego może warto porównywać porównywalne. Nie mam pojecia na jaką lambdę można liczyć, jedni piszą o 0,020 ale niby po paru latach już jest gorzej i może dobić do 0,040

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... jedni piszą o 0,020 ale niby po paru latach już jest gorzej i może dobić do 0,040


Po ilu latach? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## głodek

Witam,

Mam pytanie o izolację nakrokwiową pianką z natrysku.
Czy robił ktoś i czy w ogóle takie coś jest możliwe.

pozdrawiam

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Tu mnie zaskoczyłeś. Piankę mam otwarto-komórkową i nie stosowałem żadnej paroizolacji. Kilku wykonawców mi tłumaczyło, że w przypadku warstwy 15cm (a ja mam 20cm ) jest to niepotrzebne, gdyz pianką nie zatrzymuje wody i bardzo szybko ją oddaje. Podsyłali mi nawet jakieś linki, np ten
> 
> http://pu-online.pl/artykuly-testy-r...stosowac-folie


Już poruszaliśmy to w innym wątku. Paroizolacja być musi!

----------


## link2jack

Także zacząłem zastanawiać się nad pianką. Cena lokalnego wykonawcy to 56-58zł za m2 (20cm lambda 0,037). Mam pełne deskowanie + papę. 
Myślałem by pomiędzy krokwie położyć listwy dystansowe 3cm i do nich dobić 2 bądź 3 centymetrową płytę styropianu (pomiędzy krokwie)  - będzie szczelina wentylacyjna, i na to dopiero 20cm pianki.
Będzie dobrze?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie dobrze pod warunkiem zastosowania pianki komorowozamkniętej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## link2jack

ehh to mi popsuło koncepcje  :wink:  myslałem o otwarto-komórkowej...
15cm 0,033 Isovera można mieć w około 23zł za metr2. wiec chyba pozostanę przy wełnie.

----------


## MD.

Zamiast styropianu przybij membranę. I wtedy możesz rzucić otwartokomorową  :smile:

----------


## link2jack

Naczytałem się, że ta membrana po aplikacji lubi pękać - dlatego pomyślałem o styropianie. 
Wykonawca proponuje mi piankę 0,037 -więc chyba nie do końca luksus. Wełnę bedę miał 0,033. Tylko ewentualnie chodzi o dokładność położenia

----------


## plusfoto

> Naczytałem się, że ta membrana po aplikacji lubi pękać - dlatego pomyślałem o styropianie. 
> Wykonawca proponuje mi piankę 0,037 -więc chyba nie do końca luksus. Wełnę bedę miał 0,033. Tylko ewentualnie chodzi o dokładność położenia


Po aplikacji to niech sobie pęka, ważne aby zrobić przerwę wentylacyjną między deskowaniem a pianą.

----------


## MD.

Ja jeszcze nie słyszałem, żeby membrana pękała a przecież sporo dachów opianowanych ma tylko membranę. Ale tak jak napisał plusfoto ważna jest dylatacja.

----------


## link2jack

Jestem po rozmowie z lokalnym wykonawcą. Upiera się by otwarto-komórkową tryskać bezpośrednio na deskowanie. Bez żadnej membrany pomiędzy deskowaniem a pianką a także bez żadnej pomiędzy pianką a kartongipsem. Jest tu jakaś polecana na forum firma od natrysku pianki?

----------


## MD.

Weź Ty tak na zdrowy rozum pomyśl gdzie ta wilgoć ma mieć ujście jak już się dostanie do piany?

----------


## Tomaszs131

[QUOTE=link2jack;7110187]Jestem po rozmowie z lokalnym wykonawc


Głupoty wciska, tak to można bezpośrednio na membranę trysnąć. Jemu zależy na kasie i czasie...

----------


## link2jack

Możecie rzucić jakimś linkiem np. do allegro jakiego typu membrane mam zakupić ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

[QUOTE=link2jack;7110562]Mo

Ja mam membranę wiatro -szczelna Brass.

----------


## MD.

Ja się zastanawiam nad Dorken - Delta Vent S lub Delta Vent N. Ewentualnie zastanawiam się czy pójść w coś w ogóle taniego typu Strotex 1300 V

----------


## arztin

mam jakieś dziwne antypatyczne nastawienie do uszczelaniania pianą.... kolejna rzecz ktora przyszła do nas z hameryki.... 

tak jak hamburgery. i...  :popcorn:

----------


## Stexxil

> Naczytałem się, że ta membrana po aplikacji lubi pękać - dlatego pomyślałem o styropianie. 
> Wykonawca proponuje mi piankę 0,037 -więc chyba nie do końca luksus. Wełnę bedę miał 0,033. Tylko ewentualnie chodzi o dokładność położenia


Piana tak - ale nakrokwiowo ! Lambda 0,022 !

Dlaczego ?
1. Struktura zamknięta (komory) - nasiąkliwość < 2%
2. Pewne parametry - skąd wiesz,że piana którą Ci "natrysną" będzie miała założoną gęstość która przekłada się na izolacyjność ?
3. 50% lepsza lambda w/g do tej co podałeś 0,022 vs 0,037
4. Brak mostków cieplnych

Jest ze 3 importerów i jeden producent w PL.
Przykładowe parametry techniczne: http://www.thermano.eu/pub/pl/upload...o-20140505.pdf

S.

----------


## link2jack

Dachówka już ułożona więc za późno  :sad:

----------


## Stexxil

> Dachówka już ułożona więc za późno


To jednak bym szedł w wełnę. 
Zarzucisz pianą - raz, że nie będziesz znał parametrów.
Dwa - że trudno będzie zadbać o wentylację - łatwo to "ukisić".
Trzy - jakiekolwiek "poprawki" są ciężkie i nie wiesz co tam pod tą pianą się dzieje. 

S.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Piana tak - ale nakrokwiowo ! Lambda 0,022 !
> 
> Dlaczego ?
> 1. Struktura zamknięta (komory) - nasiąkliwość < 2%
> 2. Pewne parametry - skąd wiesz,że piana którą Ci "natrysną" będzie miała założoną gęstość która przekłada się na izolacyjność ?
> 3. 50% lepsza lambda w/g do tej co podałeś 0,022 vs 0,037
> 4. Brak mostków cieplnych
> 
> Jest ze 3 importerów i jeden producent w PL.
> ...


Co z wentylacja dachu w takim przypadku izolacji dachu, bo słyszałem ze kiepsko?

----------


## Stexxil

> Co z wentylacja dachu w takim przypadku izolacji dachu, bo słyszałem ze kiepsko?


W "takim przypadku" problem z wentylacją dachu nie występuje - a to z tej przyczyny, że płyty ze sztywnej pianki poliuretanowej montowane są nakrokwiowo.
Czyli nie tak jak jest to w standardowej sytuacji podkrokwiowo lub międzykrokwiowo.
Na gotową konstrukcję dachową kładziemy ocieplenie de facto "na zewnątrz" budynku a na to dachówkę, blachodachówkę czy też inne pokrycie.
Zaletą jest brak mostków cieplnych i właśnie brak problemów związanych z wentylacją.

Ma YouTube masz parę filmów instruktażowych: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz_CBf1xQT4
Generalnie wyobraź sobie, że ocieplenie leży na deskach i papie (wiem wiem, abstrakcja dla nas przyzwyczajonych do ocieplania domu "od wewnątrz")
- choć w przypadku tych płyt nie ma potrzeby stosowania deskowania.

S.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Piana tak - ale nakrokwiowo ! Lambda 0,022 !
> 
> Dlaczego ?
> 1. Struktura zamknięta (komory) - nasiąkliwość < 2%
> 2. Pewne parametry - skąd wiesz,że piana którą Ci "natrysną" będzie miała założoną gęstość która przekłada się na izolacyjność ?
> 3. 50% lepsza lambda w/g do tej co podałeś 0,022 vs 0,037
> 4. Brak mostków cieplnych
> 
> Jest ze 3 importerów i jeden producent w PL.
> ...


My tu mówimy o pianie OK, nie słyszałem by komuś przez jej natrysk zgniła więźba.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest montaż izolacji cieplnej na zewnątrz konstrukcji bo tzw. "Punkt Rosy" zawsze wystąpi za konstrukcją. Wentylując przestrzeń nad izolacją cieplną montowaną pomiędzy konstrukcja tak naprawdę wentylujemy konstrukcję. W przypadku montażu izolacji cieplnej nakrokwiowo nie ma czego wentylować. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Stexxil

> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest montaż izolacji cieplnej na zewnątrz konstrukcji bo tzw. "Punkt Rosy" zawsze wystąpi za konstrukcją. Wentylując przestrzeń nad izolacją cieplną montowaną pomiędzy konstrukcja tak naprawdę wentylujemy konstrukcję. W przypadku montażu izolacji cieplnej nakrokwiowo nie ma czego wentylować. Pozdrawiam.


Andrzeju - a co sądzisz o konstrukcji mieszanej ?

Wersja 1
Można kupić płyty poliuretanowe w okładzinie z papieru aluminiowanego w mniejszym formacie (1200x600) lub większym (1200x2400) i pociąć je za pomocą noża tapicerskiego na wymiar między krokwie (łatwy temat - ciąłem go w ten sposób docieplając fundamenty). Zostawić 1 cm dookoła po czym wtrysnąć tam pianę pistoletową - na końcu wyciąć nadmiar.
Zalety:
- 50% lepszy parametr lambda
- możliwość lepszego docieplenia - więcej się zmieści

Wersja 2
Pomiędzy krokwie wkładamy wełnę i _dodatkowo_ od środka zamiast zwyczajowo stosowanej folii paroszczelnej dajemy 4-5 cm poliuretanu w płytach. 
Oczywiście zmniejszamy tym poddasze - ale zyskujemy dodatkowe ocieplenie i to odpowiednik prawie dwukrotnie grubszej wełny>
Zalety - podobnie jak na górze. Wady - zmniejszenie poddasza o te 4-5 cm.

S.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Jestem po rozmowie z lokalnym wykonawcą. Upiera się by otwarto-komórkową tryskać bezpośrednio na deskowanie. Bez żadnej membrany pomiędzy deskowaniem a pianką a także bez żadnej pomiędzy pianką a kartongipsem. Jest tu jakaś polecana na forum firma od natrysku pianki?


NIech się upiera nadal.... tłumaczyłem to tym ludziom od piany wiele razy, niektórzy zrozumieli że paroizolację dać trzeba! Opisywałem tu już niejeden przypadek  zresztą.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest montaż izolacji cieplnej na zewnątrz konstrukcji bo tzw. "Punkt Rosy" zawsze wystąpi za konstrukcją. Wentylując przestrzeń nad izolacją cieplną montowaną pomiędzy konstrukcja tak naprawdę wentylujemy konstrukcję. W przypadku montażu izolacji cieplnej nakrokwiowo nie ma czego wentylować. Pozdrawiam.


Dobrze, proszę w takim razie o odniesienie się do tego czy pianę o strukturze otwartej należy zabezpieczać paroizolacją...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Każdą izolację cieplną należy zabezpieczyć paroizolacją. W ten sposób znacznie ograniczamy dostęp pary wodnej do tej izolacji a co zatem idzie minimalizujemy skutki kondensacji przez co chronimy konstrukcję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzeju - a co sądzisz o konstrukcji mieszanej ?


Użycie dwóch czy kilku różnych materiałów izolacyjnych w danym sposobie izolacji nie jest "konstrukcją mieszaną". Jest to jak najbardziej poprawne rozwiązanie pod warunkiem, że materiały o większym oporze dla pary wodnej (większym Sd) stosujemy od środka a te o mniejszym na zewnątrz. Natomiast "konstrukcją mieszaną" jest stosowanie dwóch różnych sposobów izolacji cieplnej np. nakrokwiowej razem z izolacją pomiędzy krokwiami. Takie wykonania wymagają dużej wiedzy, doświadczenia i staranności. W związku z faktem, że przy izolacji nakrokwiowej nie występuje wentylowanie warstwy konstrukcyjnej trzeba bardzo precyzyjnie dobrać grubości warstw odpowiednio do rodzaju stosowanych materiałów. Chodzi o to aby zawsze tzw. "Punkt Rosy" występował w warstwie nakrokwiowej. Jest to bardzo trudne stąd odradzam stosowanie tego sposobu  izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Każdą izolację cieplną należy zabezpieczyć paroizolacją. W ten sposób znacznie ograniczamy dostęp pary wodnej do tej izolacji a co zatem idzie minimalizujemy skutki kondensacji przez co chronimy konstrukcję. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuję za potwierdzenie mojego uporu względem paroziolacji na piankę otwartokomórkową  :smile: . Są też izolacje dyfuzyjnie otwarte ale to inna bajka...

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Użycie dwóch czy kilku różnych materiałów izolacyjnych w danym sposobie izolacji nie jest "konstrukcją mieszaną". Jest to jak najbardziej poprawne rozwiązanie pod warunkiem, że materiały o większym oporze dla pary wodnej (większym Sd) stosujemy od środka a te o mniejszym na zewnątrz. Natomiast "konstrukcją mieszaną" jest stosowanie dwóch różnych sposobów izolacji cieplnej np. nakrokwiowej razem z izolacją pomiędzy krokwiami. Takie wykonania wymagają dużej wiedzy, doświadczenia i staranności. W związku z faktem, że przy izolacji nakrokwiowej nie występuje wentylowanie warstwy konstrukcyjnej trzeba bardzo precyzyjnie dobrać grubości warstw odpowiednio do rodzaju stosowanych materiałów. Chodzi o to aby zawsze tzw. "Punkt Rosy" występował w warstwie nakrokwiowej. Jest to bardzo trudne stąd odradzam stosowanie tego sposobu  izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.


Robi się czasem tak że daje się grubszą warstwę pianki o strukturze otwartej a na nią cienką warstwę zamkniętokomórkowej. Generalnie ja fanem piany nie jestem. Ale zupełna racja i niech każdy do głowy sobie wbije że od środka dajemy materiały o jak największym oporze dyfuzyjnym!

----------


## Stexxil

> Generalnie ja fanem piany nie jestem. Ale zupełna racja i niech każdy do głowy sobie wbije że od środka dajemy materiały o jak największym oporze dyfuzyjnym!


Jaki więc materiał Twoim zdaniem jest najlepszym izolatorem ? Oczywiście mam na myśli ogólnie dostępne materiały - a nie laboratoryjne wynalazki.
Prócz tego że PUR/PIR ma znacznie lepszą lambdę i w związku z nim parametry izolacji - 60mm piany to ~ 100mm styropianu czy wełny to też ma dużo lepszy bilans ekologiczny.
Sam byłem w szoku jak to usłyszałem. Chodzi całkowite oddziaływanie ekologiczne produktu na środowisko.
Czyli koszty wytworzenia materiału (energia,transport,substraty) przez koszt życia po koszt utylizacji. 
Wbrew pozorom jest dużo bardziej EKO od wełny :>

S

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pianka PU jest materiałem najlepszym. Pozostaje jednak kwestia miejsca jej zastosowania. Najlepszym jest montaż płyt na krokwiach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Stexxil

> Pianka PU jest materiałem najlepszym. Pozostaje jednak kwestia miejsca jej zastosowania. Najlepszym jest montaż płyt na krokwiach. Pozdrawiam.


Mądrego to i mądrze posłuchać  :smile: 

S.

----------


## marlowe

> Pianka PU jest materiałem najlepszym. Pozostaje jednak kwestia miejsca jej zastosowania. Najlepszym jest montaż płyt na krokwiach. Pozdrawiam.


A czy nie jest tak, że ta metoda izolacji na krokwiach, od zewnątrz jest dobra ale tylko w przypadku dachów skośnych? W przypadku płaskich czy kopertowych już nieszczególnie??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co ma do rzeczy kształt dachu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piolaz

Czyli jak powinno wyglądać poprawne ocieplenie pianą przy pełnym deskowaniu (płyta MFP) z papą?

- dachówka
- papa
- płyta
- przestrzeń wentylacyjna 3-5cm?
- folia paroprzepuszczalna?
- piana
- filia paroizolacyjna?
- KG

czyli w zasadzie tak samo jak w przypadku wełny?

----------


## MD.

ja dokładnie w taki sposób u siebie właśnie robię.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Czyli jak powinno wyglądać poprawne ocieplenie pianą przy pełnym deskowaniu (płyta MFP) z papą?
> 
> - dachówka
> - papa
> - płyta
> - przestrzeń wentylacyjna 3-5cm?
> - folia paroprzepuszczalna?
> - piana
> - filia paroizolacyjna?
> ...


Tak jak z wełną, chyba że idzie warstwa pianki zamknietokomórkowej to paroizolacja jest nie potrzebna.

----------


## Stexxil

> A czy nie jest tak, że ta metoda izolacji na krokwiach, od zewnątrz jest dobra ale tylko w przypadku dachów skośnych? W przypadku płaskich czy kopertowych już nieszczególnie??


W przypadku właśnie dachów płaskich sztywna pianka poliuretanowa PIR jest najlepszą opcją - wynika to z twardości materiału która z kolei wynika wprost z gęstości (~30kg/m3)
Jakoś dwukrotnie gęstsze od styropianu..
W przypadku dachów kopertowych dla laika problemem może być kształt/dopasowanie płyt do dachu - ale to tnie się jak masło  :smile: 

Największą jednak zaletą jest to, że w zasadzie nie da się tego sp*[cenzored]ć - nie musimy się bawić w jakieś warstwy: wentylacje, paroizolacje i oczywiście parametry i skuteczność docieplenia (brak mostków cieplnych).


S.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dach pod wpływem różnych czynników pracuje. W przypadku płyt pur-jak to się ma w przypadku np dachu kopertowego? Położyć płyty na takiej konstrukcji bez mostków to sztuka. Dochodzi do tego praca więżby choćby pod wpływem nacisku wiatru może takie mostki potęgować. Zastanawiałem się nad takim rozwiązaniem, odpuściłem gdy otrzymałem wycenę.

----------


## johan_e

Przymierzam się do ocieplenia pianką stropu betonowego nad poddaszem, odrzuciłem pomysły z wełną, która z czasem pewnie zjechałaby ze stromego skosu, jak i ze styropianem ze względu na niepewną szczelność takiej izolacji. Plan to ok. 20 cm natryśniętej na beton warstwy, pod krokwie i między nie. Czy takie rozwiązanie ma szansę się sprawdzić?

----------


## maxb

> Przymierzam się do ocieplenia pianką stropu betonowego nad poddaszem, odrzuciłem pomysły z wełną, która z czasem pewnie zjechałaby ze stromego skosu, jak i ze styropianem ze względu na niepewną szczelność takiej izolacji. Plan to ok. 20 cm natryśniętej na beton warstwy, pod krokwie i między nie. Czy takie rozwiązanie ma szansę się sprawdzić?


Na co Ci "pewna szczelność" czegoś co będzie przykryte dachem? Elewacje robi się ze styropianu i nikt nie narzeka że przeciągi  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak najbardziej się sprawdzi. Radziłbym po natryśnięciu (minimum 3cm poniżej wierzchu krokwi)  wyrównać trochę powierzchnie i zaciągnąć klejem może być bez siatki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Na co Ci "pewna szczelność" czegoś co będzie przykryte dachem? Elewacje robi się ze styropianu i nikt nie narzeka że przeciągi


Masz jakąś wiedzę w tym temacie czy tylko piszesz aby pisać? Idea izolacji cieplnej jest taka aby nie było przewiewów! Jeżeli ktoś montuje styropian na elewacji i nie nakłada kleju na płyty obwiedniowo to popełnia duży błąd żeby nie napisać błąd w sztuce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maxb

> Masz jakąś wiedzę w tym temacie czy tylko piszesz aby pisać? Idea izolacji cieplnej jest taka aby nie było przewiewów! Jeżeli ktoś montuje styropian na elewacji i nie nakłada kleju na płyty obwiedniowo to popełnia duży błąd żeby nie napisać błąd w sztuce. Pozdrawiam.


Nie pisałem nic o sposobie montażu tylko odniosłem się do argumentu o pewnej szczelności pianki, której styropian wg wcześniejszego posta nie zapewnia. Otóż zapewnia tylko trzeba umieć się nim posługiwać, oczywiście jak ktoś lubi przepłacać to pianka dla niego będzie w tym miejscu jak najbardziej ok.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie pisałeś o sposobie montażu pisząc o przeciągach. Tu nie chodzi o przepłacanie. Pianka jest lepszym materiałem a stosowana natryskowo dotrze do wszystkich zakamarków. Styropianem tak dokładnie się tego nie wykona. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maxb

Według mnie to nie kwestia materiału tylko wykonania, widziałem już różne cuda włącznie ze szczelinami na piankowanym fundamencie więc mnie nic nie zdziwi. Kwestia tylko i wyłącznie możliwości budżetowych i przeliczenia opłacalności danego rozwiązania.

----------


## link2jack

Cały czas myślę o piance. Spotkałem się z trzema wykonawcami na budowie i każdy chce pryskać piankę prosto na pełne deskowanie (+papa).  Niby paroprzepuszczalność piany jest paro procentowa itd....
Czy są na forum firmy które możecie polecić? Druga sprawa że dwóch wykonawców od "kartongipsów" stwierdziło, że niechce robić po pianie - wolą wełnę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie chcą bo po pierwsze: wypierani są przez piankę z rynku. Po drugie przed natryskiem muszą powiesić wieszaki, ruszt. Ruszt zdemontować i po pianowaniu przyjechać ponownie by jeszcze raz przykręcić ruszt, na koniec gk.
Nie natryskuje się na pełne deskowanie, wielokrotnie była o tym na FM mowa. Parę lat temu mat o tym wspominał. Jak się nie mylę to i Andrzej Wilhelmi równierz.

----------


## link2jack

*Tomaszs131*  Czemu nie skorzystałeś z piany?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> *Tomaszs131*  Czemu nie skorzystałeś z piany?


Piane mam natryśniętą- patrz stopka.
Wracając do deskowania z papa i pianki OK,  pianka jest paro przepuszczalna ale deskowanie z papa już nie. Bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej ukisisz więźbę.
Oczywiście na to potrzeba czasu ale po co ryzykować?

----------


## johan_e

> Jak najbardziej się sprawdzi. Radziłbym po natryśnięciu (minimum 3cm poniżej wierzchu krokwi)  wyrównać trochę powierzchnie i zaciągnąć klejem może być bez siatki. Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki za radę.

----------


## link2jack

Chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o prace "gipsowo-kartonowe". Do wełny miałem już wybranego wykonawce jednak on niechce pracować na pianie. Nie wiem czemu, "nie bo nie".  Czy przy pianie jest to trudniejsze/łatwiejsze?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jest więcej pracy i prawdopodobnie wykonaca nie dokońca wie ile. Nie wie ile ma skasować za usługę.

----------


## plusfoto

Tomasz tak prawdę mówiąc to te więcej pracy to polega tylko na dwukrotnej bytności na danej budowie a przy dobrze zorganizowanej pracy nawet i nie to. :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tomasz tak prawdę mówiąc to te więcej pracy to polega tylko na dwukrotnej bytności na danej budowie a przy dobrze zorganizowanej pracy nawet i nie to.


Masz rację wszystko zależy od ekipy.
U mnie po powieszeniu wieszaków musieli złożyć do kupy ruszt i go ściągnąć. Po pianowaniu pojawili się ponownie by jeszcze raz złożyć ruszt i i dokończyć resztę. Przyznam, że znaleźć fachowca który zgodzi się na taką fuchę nie było łatwo.
Można jeszcze inaczej, w Lublinie inwestor wpierw natrysnął pianę by po wszystkim wydłubać ją pod wieszaki :big tongue:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o prace "gipsowo-kartonowe". Do wełny miałem już wybranego wykonawce jednak on niechce pracować na pianie. Nie wiem czemu, "nie bo nie".  Czy przy pianie jest to trudniejsze/łatwiejsze?


Piana nie gryzie  :smile:  nie wiem w czym problem. Trzeba tylko głową ruszyć i wiedzieć co i jak.

----------


## marlowe

U mnie dach w trakcie stawiania, będzie pełne deskowanie, dach kopertowy 300m2. Zdecydowałem sie na piankę ale z tego co czytam powyżej to przy pełnym deskowaniu pianki nie polecacie, czy to prawda? Rozmawiałem wstepnie z firma która ma mi to robić, na same krokwie zamknietokomórkowa, pozniej otwartkokomórkowa, kalkulowałem koszty i pianka tylko 2000 droższa by była

----------


## plusfoto

Chyba najpierw otwarto komórkowa między krokwie a potem na nią i na krokwie zamknięto komórkowa. Dwa tysiące drożej na cały dach? To ile masz tego dachu do pokrycia?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Chyba najpierw otwarto komórkowa między krokwie a potem na nią i na krokwie zamknięto komórkowa. Dwa tysiące drożej na cały dach? To ile masz tego dachu do pokrycia?


Racja, patrząc od strony poddasza materiał o większym oporze dyfuzyjnym a następnie ten o mniejszym.

----------


## marlowe

ale pytanie zasadnicze czy pianka może iść na pełne deskowanie? czy nie ma przeciwskazań? Dach ma około 270m2

----------


## plusfoto

> ale pytanie zasadnicze czy pianka może iść na pełne deskowanie? czy nie ma przeciwskazań? Dach ma około 270m2


szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskowaniem a pianą raczej powinno się zachować.

----------


## link2jack

Do tej pory na budowie miałem 5 osob zajmujących się pianką (każdy pracuje na innej piance). Tylko jeden zaproponował pianowanie na membrane. 
Może gdyby nie było na deskowaniu papy to zachowanie pustki wentylacyjnej nie było by konieczne - chodź nie jestem pewien.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Do tej pory na budowie miałem 5 osob zajmujących się pianką (każdy pracuje na innej piance). Tylko jeden zaproponował pianowanie na membrane. 
> Może gdyby nie było na deskowaniu papy to zachowanie pustki wentylacyjnej nie było by konieczne - chodź nie jestem pewien.


Tak, mat jeśli się nie mylę kiedyś zasugerował inwestorowi na łamach FM by pozbył się papy.

----------


## link2jack

Jeśli nie ma blachy/dachówki to może to jest wyjście - jeśli pokrycie juz jest to nie widzę jakoś tego.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Więc pozostaje od środka trysnąć na membranę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"marlowe" Są! Należy każdy materiał izolacyjny zdystansować  od desek tworząc szczelinę wentylacyjną najlepiej minim 3 cm. Szczelina musi być drożna na całej długości oraz musi mieć wlot i wylot powietrza. Pianka powinna być komorowozamknięta. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## link2jack

Andrzeju, zamknięto-komórkowa nie będzie pękać?

----------


## marlowe

> Należy każdy materiał izolacyjny zdystansować  od desek tworząc szczelinę wentylacyjną najlepiej minim 3 cm.


A jak taka szczeline sie robi mając piankę? Z tymi piankowcami z którymi ja rozmawiałem o tworzeniu szczelin wentylancyjnych nie było mowy, folia paropszepuszczalna ma powodować że ta wilgoć zejdzie.  Zajmuje się Pan takim piankowaniem?

----------


## plusfoto

Przytwierdzasz membranę paro przepuszczalną do krokwi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Andrzeju, zamknięto-komórkowa nie będzie pękać?


Nie wiem. Ale nie sądzę bo nie znajduję powodów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomaszs131

ZK będzie pękać było to już omawiane na FM prę lat temu. Nawet fotki były dostępne.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Nie wiem. Ale nie sądzę bo nie znajduję powodów. Pozdrawiam.


Przy grubej warstwie będzie pękać. Max to 5-7 cm

----------


## plusfoto

Piana OK ma strukturę podobną do EPS 80 albo i mniej czyli praca więźby jej szkodzi o wiele mniej niż przy ZK która ma strukturę podobną do EPS 200.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pianę nakłada się warstwami. Grubość warstwy to max 5~7 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## link2jack

Czy pierwsza warstwa nie będzie szczelnie przylegać do drugiej tworząc całość?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Będzie tworzyła całość ale nie jednorodną. Nie wiem czy to trafne porównanie ale porównałbym z resorem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## link2jack

Rozumiem, iż membranę, która będzie tworzyła szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskowaniem a pianką należy rozłożyć jedynie pomiędzy krokwiami. 
*MD.* czy zdecydowałeś się już na jakąś konkretną? Planuję połóżyć Strotex 1300 V a na piankę Isover'a Stopair (chyba, że ktoś może polecić coś dobrego i tańszego?)

----------


## drogba_37

U mnie też będzie pianka. Terminu dokładnego jeszcze z fachowcem nie uzgodniłem, ale myślę że za góra 2 miesiące. Mam pełne deskowanie, papa i dachówka, jest rekuperacja, pianka będzie otwarto-komorowa, żadnych szczelin wentylacyjnych nie będzie. Tylko pytanko jaką warstwę pianki na deski i na krokwie proponujecie. W/g mojej mało fachowej myśli, krokwia sama w sobie jest izolatorem i wystarczyłoby góra 2 cm.
Zalezy mi bardzo żeby ocieplenie poddasza było jak najmniejsze względu że mój dach kopertowy i im niższa warstwa tym więcej przestrzeni uzyskam na piętrze

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... krokwia sama w sobie jest izolatorem i wystarczyłoby góra 2 cm.


Skoro tak uważasz to nic nie dawaj. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moniss

> Skoro tak uważasz to nic nie dawaj. Pozdrawiam.


Wszyscy sprzedawcy pianek natryskowych, z którymi rozmawiałam lub przysłuchiwałam się na targach, tak właśnie twierdzą jak napisał *drogba_37  
*


> W/g mojej mało fachowej myśli, krokwia sama w sobie jest izolatorem i wystarczyłoby góra 2 cm


Tyle, że drogba_37 pisze o swej niefachowości, w przeciwieństwie do panów piankowców_.
_Datego trzeba by tę myśl rozwinąć - dlaczego krokiew + 2cm pianki, to nie jest najlepsze rozwiązanie i co byłoby lepsze. Czy mógłby się pan tego podjąć, panie Andrzeju?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Wszyscy sprzedawcy pianek natryskowych, z którymi rozmawiałam lub przysłuchiwałam się na targach, tak właśnie twierdzą jak napisał *drogba_37  
> * 
> Tyle, że drogba_37 pisze o swej niefachowości, w przeciwieństwie do panów piankowców_.
> _Datego trzeba by tę myśl rozwinąć - dlaczego krokiew + 2cm pianki, to nie jest najlepsze rozwiązanie i co byłoby lepsze. Czy mógłby się pan tego podjąć, panie Andrzeju?


Bo te 2 cm to po prostu za mało. Tam będą mostki. Robiłem termowizję takiej pianki i wszystkie krokwie były bardzo ładnie oznaczone na niebiesko...

----------


## plusfoto

Biorąc pod uwagę opinię panów piankowców należy przyjąć że zarówno beton, keramzyt czy tym podobne materiały budowlane są również izolatorami. I trudno się z tym nie zgodzić. Tyle tylko że przy porównaniu z wełną czy pianką to bardzo daleko im do ich parametrów. A mówiąc bardziej obrazowo to gdy między krokwie dasz 18 cm pianki i pod krokwie 2 to tak jakbyś w przestrzeni pomiędzy krokwiami miała  20 cm izolacji od desek a w miejscach gdzie są krokwie w porywach 8 cm.

----------


## moniss

No, ja to wszystko wiem chłopaki, że drewno w porównaniu z materiałem ociepleniowym wypada słabo. Ale pozostaje problem dla tych, którzy chcą skosy poddasza zapiankować, zawełnować, zastyropianować, ile dać tych centymetrów pod krokwie, aby było dobrze.
W sumie, idąc dalej w tym kierunku, to nieważne ile da się ocieplenia pod krokwie, zawsze będzie tam mniejszy czy większy mostek cieplny.
Można pod same krokwie dać produkt o dużo lepszych parametrach cieplnych, niż pomiędzy krokwie, ale to dłubanina i niewiele osób chciałoby się w to bawić. 
Można też dać ocieplenie wyłącznie nad krokwiami i więźbę na poddaszu pozostawić odsłoniętą, jednak w projektach (nawet indywidualnych) wciąż króluje ocieplenie pomiędzy i pod krokwiami. 

Więc nadal pozostaje pytanie, ile ocieplenia pod krokwie, aby było w miarę dobrze?

----------


## plusfoto

> Więc nadal pozostaje pytanie, ile ocieplenia pod krokwie, aby było w miarę dobrze?


Moim skromnym zdaniem niezależnie czy to wełna czy pianka OK to 10 cm jest niezbędnym minimum.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Moim skromnym zdaniem niezależnie czy to wełna czy pianka OK to 10 cm jest niezbędnym minimum.


Ja przeważnie zalecam minimum 10 cm wełny. Oczywiście bardzo ważne jest dokładne wykonanie tego. Z pianką widziałem różne numery tzn. natrysk ok 8 cm na krokiew w jednym miejscu a w innym raptem 2 cm czy nawet dosłownie 0,5mm. To fajnie wszystko wychodzi na termowizji potem wystarczy wezwać gości do poprawki...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie jestem zwolennikiem stosowania izolacji natryskowej bezpośrednio na deskowanie czy płytę OSB. Pianka otwartokomorowa przepuszcza parę wodną. Takie rozwiązanie to nic innego jak dosuniecie wełny do desek. Każda izolacja cieplna montowana w konstrukcji wymaga szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Tak naprawdę tą szczeliną wentylujemy konstrukcję bo wełnie czy piance nic się nie stanie co najwyżej zmniejszy opór cieplny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## drogba_37

> Nie jestem zwolennikiem stosowania izolacji natryskowej bezpośrednio na deskowanie czy płytę OSB. Pianka otwartokomorowa przepuszcza parę wodną. Takie rozwiązanie to nic innego jak dosuniecie wełny do desek. Każda izolacja cieplna montowana w konstrukcji wymaga szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Tak naprawdę tą szczeliną wentylujemy konstrukcję bo wełnie czy piance nic się nie stanie co najwyżej zmniejszy opór cieplny. Pozdrawiam.


Jak juz wspominałem, u mnie piankowanie bez szczelin wentylacyjnych bo będzie reku.

----------


## plusfoto

> Jak juz wspominałem, u mnie piankowanie bez szczelin wentylacyjnych bo będzie reku.


Reku nie ma tu nic do tego. Szczelina pełni zupełnie inną rolę. Jak masz reku i kładziesz wełnę to też bez szczeliny?

----------


## Tomek W

Czy nie warto zrobić prostej analizy wilgotnościowej połaci poddasza, w której termoizolacja będzie się stykać z pełnym deskowaniem pokrytym papą. Poniżej wyliczenia z programu www.u-wert.net dla pianki otwarto komórkowej 15cm + 10cm od dołu krokwi (paroprzepuszczalność μ=4;  lamda 0,035 W/m2K), a od dołu folia paroizolacyjna PE gr.0,2mm (Sd = 87 m). To jest statyczna analiza przy standardowych warunkach wewnętrznych 200C i 55% wilgotności ale już wówczas występuje kondensat na deskach. Przy braku szczeliny jak ma on odeschnąć ? Wielkość tego wykroplenia będzie się zwiększać przy obniżeniu temperatury na zewnątrz (w analizie jest -50C) oraz przy zwiększaniu wilgotności wewnątrz pomieszczenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tomek możemy tak pisać i pisać a tu żądne argumenty nie docierają. Tak naprawdę to trzeba się cieszyć bo te dachy wcześniej czy później będą do remontu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## drogba_37

Panowie piszecie bardzo rozsądnie, ja się nie znam, nie moja branża, tylko słucham i wyciągam wnioski. Przerobiłem trochę tych firm kładzących piankę i żadna po prostu tej szczeliny nie robi. Nie wiem dlaczego tak jest. Może macie racje idą na łatwiznę a po 10 latach to już ich nie martwi co się z dachem będzie działo...

Jeśli regulamin forum tego nie zabrania proszę mi wskazać firmę która piankuje ze szczelina wentylacyjną, bo ja ze spora ilościa się spotkałem i żadna tego nie robi. 

Nawet dziś gadałem telefonicznie z jednym facetem, to mi powiedział czy jak maluje deski farbą to tez szczelinę między deska a farbą najpierw robię  :sad:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Panowie piszecie bardzo rozsądnie, ja się nie znam, nie moja branża, tylko słucham i wyciągam wnioski. Przerobiłem trochę tych firm kładzących piankę i żadna po prostu tej szczeliny nie robi. Nie wiem dlaczego tak jest. Może macie racje idą na łatwiznę a po 10 latach to już ich nie martwi co się z dachem będzie działo...
> 
> Jeśli regulamin forum tego nie zabrania proszę mi wskazać firmę która piankuje ze szczelina wentylacyjną, bo ja ze spora ilościa się spotkałem i żadna tego nie robi. 
> 
> Nawet dziś gadałem telefonicznie z jednym facetem, to mi powiedział czy jak maluje deski farbą to tez szczelinę między deska a farbą najpierw robię


Jeśli nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi zazwyczaj o kasę :wink: 
W Twoim przypadku szczelina musi być zrobiona. Na FM parę inwestorów to przerabiało i jak siè nie mylę sami zabrali się do tematu. Miejmy nadzieję, że coś Ci podpowiedzą.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nawet dziś gadałem telefonicznie z jednym facetem, to mi powiedział czy jak maluje deski farbą to tez szczelinę między deska a farbą najpierw robię


Bardziej bzdurnego tłumaczenia raczej już nie mógł wymyślić. A na fizyce w szkole musiał spać.

----------


## link2jack

Ja otrzymałem minimum 10 ofert na pianę. Chyba z 6 firmami spotkałem się na budowie. Jedynie dwie z nich zapytały czy mają doliczyć za robociznę rozłożenia foli paroprzepuszczalnej na którą będą tryskać pianę czy zrobi to osoba od stelażu/K-G .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Część wykonawców stosujących natrysk to prymitywy bez elementarnej wiedzy. Ciekawe na jak długi czas udzielają gwarancji. Proces degradacji drewna jest procesem powolnym. Pierwsze efekty mogą być zauważalne dopiero po 5~7 latach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Część wykonawców stosujących natrysk to prymitywy bez elementarnej wiedzy. Ciekawe na jak długi czas udzielają gwarancji. Proces degradacji drewna jest procesem powolnym. Pierwsze efekty mogą być zauważalne dopiero po 5~7 latach. Pozdrawiam.


Dokładnie rozbiórki dachów po okresie około 10 lat które były zapiankowane odsłaniały co stało sie z więźbą. Nadgnicia itp. się zdarzały. Mówię o przypadkach w Kanadzie czy w Czechach, w Polsce jeszcze okazji nie było.

----------


## aleksanderKM

witam

To jak to jest z tą izolacją natryskowa. Czy jest to dobra metoda termoizolacji? Czy zawsze prowadzi do destrukcji drewna. 

Chciałbym zastosować natrysk pianką OK, wełna zaczyna mnie ostatnio odstraszać  :Smile: . 

Mam nabitą na krokwiach membranę paroprzepuszczalną. I czy na taka membranę można dokonać natrysk? Czy zapewni to odpowiednią wentylację dla drewna?
Zastanawiałem się również nad wykonaniem drugiej warstwy membrany nabitej do boku krokwi tak aby powstała przerwa miedzy membranami np. 3 cm. 
I tak przy grubość krokwi 18 cm wykonał bym natrysk na grubość 15 cm. Natrysk byłby wykonany do szczytu (kalenicy)
Następnie wykonać stelaż sufitu podwieszonego i wykonać drugi natrysk po linii skos-sufit-skos na gr. 15 cm. 
Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu.

----------


## plusfoto

W twoim przypadku druga folia jest zbędna. Folia i szczelina jest pożądana przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A ja bym optował za takim rozwiązaniem :yes: . Oddziela ono krycie wstępne od skorupy izolacyjnej, daje większą gwarancję szczelności krycia wstępnego i dodatkowo zwiększa powierzchnię wentylacyjną krokwi. To dobry pomysł a dodatkowy koszt nie wielki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aleksanderKM

A jak się sprawdzi wykonanie izolacji termicznej poddasza?
- pierwsza warstwa pomiędzy krokwie pinka natryskowa OK
- a druga warstwa po linii skos - sufit podwieszony - skos ze styropianu twardego (dach, podłoga)?

Styropian będzie chyba dobrą izolacja dla pary. Dodatkowo można by jeszcze zastosować na nim folię paroizolacyjną.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A jak się sprawdzi wykonanie izolacji termicznej poddasza?
> - pierwsza warstwa pomiędzy krokwie pinka natryskowa OK
> - a druga warstwa po linii skos - sufit podwieszony - skos ze styropianu twardego (dach, podłoga)?
> 
> Styropian będzie chyba dobrą izolacja dla pary. Dodatkowo można by jeszcze zastosować na nim folię paroizolacyjną.


Tak z grubsza czy styropian wełna czy otwartokomorkowa piana to paroizolacja od wewnątrz iść musi. Opcji innej nie ma.

----------


## aleksanderKM

ok Doskonale rozumiem po co jest folia in jaką pełni funkcję. Ale jak się sprawdzi izolacja podkrokwiowa ze styropianu. Czy ktoś taką zastosował? Czy będzie syntropia np. skrzypiał podczas pracy więźby dachowej. Czy pianka zaaplikowana pomiędzy krokwie już usztywni konstrukcję??

----------


## dzialka

> Ceny zależne od kursu walut. Te płyty są obustronnie obłożone folią aluminiową. Oczywiście można je montować na pełnym deskowaniu i papie. Wygląd dachu zależy od jego kształtu. Przy dachu ze szczytami trudno ukryć grubość co pokazują zdjęcia z jednej z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.


Panie Andrzeju,

do wykonania mam dach bez okapu w projekcie http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...w/atrakcyjny-3

jestem zainteresowany po przeczytaniu tego wątku wykonania izolacji nakrokwiowej, poprzedzonej pełnym deskowaniem (tu pytanie deska czy osb), papa i izolacja potem łaty itd. Tylko jak przy tego rodzaju dachu i budynku schować prawie 50cm grubość dachu ??

----------


## moniss

A po co jeszcze deskowanie? Z tego co się orientowałam, nie jest ono konieczne.
Grubość dachu ukryjesz przeciesz w ociepleniu ścian.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Budynek nie posiada szczytów ani okapów więc ukrycie grubości nie jest żadnym problemem. Izolacja nakrokwiowa umożliwia pokazanie całej więźby i sufit może być drewniany. Ażurowe deskowanie jest potrzebne gdy grubość płyty jest mniejsza niż 10 cm. Jak jest część strychu można zastosować jako sufit płytę OSB lub piankę, która ma taką płytę od spodu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Thermano

Zamiast pianki natryskowej proszę rozważyć płyty z rdzeniem z modyfikowanego poliuretanu. Lambda starzeniowa izolacji Thermano = 0,023 W/mKW
Możliwość montażu na lub pod krokwiami rozwiązuje problem mostków termicznych. 

http://thermano.eu/pl/zastosowania/dachy-skosne/1/

Pozdrawiamy, Zespół Thermano

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Możliwość montażu na lub pod krokwiami rozwiązuje problem mostków termicznych.


Montaż pod krokwiami oczywiście jest możliwy ale nie rozwiązuje problemu mostków termicznych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## seamann

Ja uzywalem plyt PIR do ocieplenia posadzki, super tylko ciezko sie obrabia i latwo o mostki termiczne jak sie ekipa spieszy, 
do ocieplenia dachu uzylem piany otwartokomorowej i SUPER, 
polecam kazdemu i ceny sa normalne, jak policzylem dobra welne + ukladanie to Amerykancka (uwazajcei na podrobki jest ich wiele)
Piana wyszla w tej samej cenie a szczelnosc powloki jest niesamowita panowie zamiast 20 to dopryskali  w niektorych miejscach 30 i pokryli jeszcze wentylacje.
polecam piane

----------


## skomi

Czy przy pełnym deskowaniu z membraną zamiast papy również trzeba zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną przy natrysku piany?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ponoć można, ale nie słyszałem by ktoś zdobył się na taki pomysł. Możesz być pierwszym...

----------


## seamann

Ja bym odradzil szczeliny.
u siebie nie stosowalem szczelin wentylacyjnych tylko uszczelnilem calosc piana, kilku doradcow, chandlowcow od piany rozwazalo takie rozwiazanie, ale u mnie ta wentylacja byla by slaba ze wzgledu na rozwiazania projektowe, wiec zamiast gromadzic powietrze i liczyc na naturalna wentylacje odciolem zupelnie doplyw powietrza a zastosowanie piany o grubosci 25cm uniemozliwioa wystapienie punktu rosy wiec nie martwie sie o wilgoc.

----------


## seamann

Niestety Plyty Thermano wychodza bardzo drogo w porownaniu z natryskiem a do tego bardzo latwo o mostki, szczegolnie jak zatrudni sie pracownikow i nie patrzy im na rece, obrobka plyt nie nalezy do najlatwiejszych.

----------


## Tomaszs131

A kto Ci liczył punkt rosy? Skąd ta pewność?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Niestety Plyty Thermano wychodza bardzo drogo w porownaniu z natryskiem a do tego bardzo latwo o mostki, szczegolnie jak zatrudni sie pracownikow i nie patrzy im na rece, obrobka plyt nie nalezy do najlatwiejszych.


Tu się zgodzę. 
Oczywiście za chwilę przedstawiciel tych płyt będzie zapierał się, że to kaszka z mleczkiem.

----------


## seamann

> A kto Ci liczył punkt rosy? Skąd ta pewność?


Punkt rosy oblicza sie dla danych warunkow, czyli teperatury i wilgotnosci powietrza(w skrocie). ale przy takim ociepleniu nie moze wystapic przy normalnym urzytkowaniu budynku (sprawna wentylacja)

----------


## seamann

dla zainteresowanych tabela punktu rosy dla powietrza

http://web.archive.org/web/201210210...rmacja/td2.pdf

----------


## mat3006

> Czy przy pełnym deskowaniu z membraną zamiast papy również trzeba zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną przy natrysku piany?


W takim układzie nie ma konieczności stosowania szczeliny wentylacyjnej między deskami a pianką. To dobry układ.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zawsze powinno się wykonywać szczelinę. Przepływ powietrza w szczelinie chroni konstrukcję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Zawsze powinno się wykonywać szczelinę. Przepływ powietrza w szczelinie chroni konstrukcję. Pozdrawiam.


Też tak uważam, lecz wszyscy wykonawcy ocieplenia pianą twierdzą, że szczelina jest zupełnie nie potrzebna.* Panie Andrzeju mam pytanie:* planuję styropian między krokwie (krokwie 10x20) styropian 15 cm czyli 5 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej, pod to 10 cm wełny na stelażu. Co Pan sądzi o takim systemie docieplenia, gdyż zdania są podzielone?. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

wg39070 jeśli już tak chcesz to ja bym zrobił odwrotnie.

----------


## wg39070

> wg39070 jeśli już tak chcesz to ja bym zrobił odwrotnie.


Ale w czym może tkwić problem?

----------


## plusfoto

Raz to plastyczność jednego i drugiego materiału. Przy pracy więźby mniejsze ryzyko popękania izolacji a dwa to szczelność dla pary. Materiał o większej szczelności wolałbym mieć wewnątrz dając wełnie większe szanse na pozbycie się ewentualnej wilgoci dzięki szczelinie.

----------


## mat3006

> Zawsze powinno się wykonywać szczelinę. Przepływ powietrza w szczelinie chroni konstrukcję. Pozdrawiam.


Widzę, że różnica zdań w tej kwestii na charakter fundamentalny. Już pisałem, że probleme waty jest to, że bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej samoistnie, wskutek zjawisk konwekcji powietrza w warstwie waty, powstanie zawilgocenie. To zawilgocenie musi być osuszane ruchem powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej. W piance OK NIE ZAISTNIEJE ten problem ze względu na olbrzymi opór powietrzny. Układ (od dołu) piankaOK/więźba+deskowanie/membrana paroprzepuszczalna jest układem o wysokiej dyfuzyjności przy olbrzymim oporze i szczelności powietrznej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ci co natryskują piankę nie maja pojęcia o funkcji dachu. Spytaj na jaki okres udzielają gwarancji? Co do propozycji łączenia materiałów izolacyjnych podziela pogląd "plusfoto". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mat3006

> Ci co natryskują piankę nie maja pojęcia o funkcji dachu.


A to ciekawy pogląd... Z pewnością (?) przemyślany i precyzyjnie wyrażony. Czy można, zatem, prosić o rozwinięcie i uzasadnienie?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Raz to plastyczność jednego i drugiego materiału. Przy pracy więźby mniejsze ryzyko popękania izolacji a dwa to szczelność dla pary. Materiał o większej szczelności wolałbym mieć wewnątrz dając wełnie większe szanse na pozbycie się ewentualnej wilgoci dzięki szczelinie.


Oczywiście.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A to ciekawy pogląd... Z pewnością (?) przemyślany i precyzyjnie wyrażony. Czy można, zatem, prosić o rozwinięcie i uzasadnienie?


Niektórzy nie mają... nie wszyscy. Nie można każdego do jednego wora wrzucać.

----------


## mat3006

> Niektórzy nie mają... nie wszyscy. Nie można każdego do jednego wora wrzucać.


Oczywiście , że tak ale Wielki Autorytet autorytarnie stwierdził co stwierdził... Ila ja dachów spapranych przez "elitarnych" dekarzy widziałem to szkoda gadać. Już podejmowałem próbę przemówienia, że pianka otwarto-komórkowa jest materiałem o zupełnie innej fizyce i innym zachowaniu niż wszelakie waty. Ale inercja, tym większa im Większy Autorytet, jest ogromna. To co wbite głęboko nt. stosowania waty musi być prawdą i dla innych materiałów... Otóż NIEKONIECZNIE!

----------


## Rączy Emeryt

Witam

Siedze wlasnie i szperam czy wymieniac izolacje stropu/dachu na welne czy pianke az tu znalazlem
informacje, ze popularna w kraju pianka firmy Demilec Sealection 500 ma spore problemy w USA:

https://www.google.pl/search?q=Demil...hrome&ie=UTF-8

Nie wiem czy ta informacja pojawila sie w watku (nie dam rady przeczytac wszystkiego) i co wazniejsze
czy zostalo to wyjasnione w ktorakolwiek strone - czy mozna stosowac bez obawy o bezpieczenstwo
czy tez nalezy omijac z daleka?

Jakub

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... W piance OK NIE ZAISTNIEJE ten problem ze względu na olbrzymi opór powietrzny. Układ (od dołu) piankaOK/więźba+deskowanie/membrana paroprzepuszczalna jest układem o wysokiej dyfuzyjności przy olbrzymim oporze i szczelności powietrznej.


Wysoka dyfuzyjność i olbrzymi opór to również ciekawy pogląd. Czy można zatem prosić o rozwinięcie i uzasadnienie?
A tak na marginesie nie jestem żadnym wielkim autorytetem. Przedstawiam własny pogląd w tej kwestii do czego mam niezbędne prawo. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## johan_e

> Przymierzam się do ocieplenia pianką stropu betonowego nad poddaszem, odrzuciłem pomysły z wełną, która z czasem pewnie zjechałaby ze stromego skosu, jak i ze styropianem ze względu na niepewną szczelność takiej izolacji. Plan to ok. 20 cm natryśniętej na beton warstwy, pod krokwie i między nie. Czy takie rozwiązanie ma szansę się sprawdzić?


No i finalizując podrzucam dwa zdjęcia z realizacji pianowania betonowego skosu.

----------


## mat3006

Nie zauważyłem wcześniej tego pytania. proszę o doprecyzowanie informacji. Bardzo często, mam wrażenie że z premedytacją, jest mylona pianka ZK i OK. Czy przypadkiem nie o to tutaj głównie chodzi? Nie wykluczam, że źle wykonany i zastosowany (zwłaszcza na zamknięte papą od góry deski) natrysk pianki OK mógł mieć wpływ na kondycję elementów drewnianych ale pianka OK, sama w sobie ma bardzo mały opór dyfuzyjny (mi=3).

----------


## kerad85

Witam wszystkich. Chcę zostać przy pełnym deskowaniu i tu pojawia się problem z wentylacją.

Ostatecznie wyklarował mi się taki układ:

dachówka ceramiczna / łata / kontłata / papa / deska / kontłata (wyższa) / membrana paroprzepuszczalna / izolacja (wełna, pianka, styro, jeszcze nie wiem) / folia paroszczelna / gk

Czy taki układ będzie dobry? Od dyskutowanego wiele razu przykładu pianki na deski różni się dodatkową membraną i kontrłatą w celu zapewnienia wentylacji.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam wszystkich. Chcę zostać przy pełnym deskowaniu i tu pojawia się problem z wentylacją.
> 
> Ostatecznie wyklarował mi się taki układ:
> 
> dachówka ceramiczna / łata / kontłata / papa / deska / kontłata (wyższa) / membrana paroprzepuszczalna / izolacja (wełna, pianka, styro, jeszcze nie wiem) / folia paroszczelna / gk
> 
> Czy taki układ będzie dobry? Od dyskutowanego wiele razu przykładu pianki na deski różni się dodatkową membraną i kontrłatą w celu zapewnienia wentylacji.


A nie lepiej, po prostu zrezygnować z papy i zastąpić ją dobrej klasy i trwałości membraną? Wprawdzie wata dalej będzie potrzebowała przewietrzania pod deskami (szczelina z wlotem i wylotem i dodatkową membraną) ale pianka Ok oraz np. celuloza już nie i można je aplikować bezpośrednio na/pod deski.
Co Wy z tą papą? To dobre pokrycie ale na inne materiały lub układy dachu.

----------


## kerad85

Szczelinę mam już zakrytą i zaizolowaną wokół murłaty i z izolacją raczej chcę wyjść jak najwyżej z uwagi na ściankę kolankową. Do tego jak wspomniałeś, potrzebna jest wentylacja, a przez deski to z tym ciężko.

Czy układ zaproponowany przeze mnie będzie dobry? Domyślam się, że na pewno droższy i bardziej skomplikowany, ale w ocieplenie mogę wrzucić co zechcę.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A nie lepiej, po prostu zrezygnować z papy i zastąpić ją dobrej klasy i trwałości membraną? ...


Nie lepiej bo nie ma membran o dobrej trwałości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kerad85

A co myślicie o układzie:
- 20 cm wełny (najpewniej 0,034-0,035)
- 10 cm płyty Thermano

Będzie on poprawny? 
Pomijam tutaj cenę, z powodu której ostatnio skłaniam się ku wełnie w dwóch warstwach. Ekipa bez ocieplania wełną bierze tylko 15 zł / m2 mniej. Gdyby miała być pianka to pewnie i tak doliczyliby z 10 zł / m2 za rozebranie i ponowne złożenie stelaży.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To bardzo złe rozwiązanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A co myślicie o układzie:
> - 20 cm wełny (najpewniej 0,034-0,035)
> - 10 cm płyty Thermano
> 
> Będzie on poprawny? 
> Pomijam tutaj cenę, z powodu której ostatnio skłaniam się ku wełnie w dwóch warstwach. Ekipa bez ocieplania wełną bierze tylko 15 zł / m2 mniej. Gdyby miała być pianka to pewnie i tak doliczyliby z 10 zł / m2 za rozebranie i ponowne złożenie stelaży.


Ile m2 do docieplenia i jaka cena za całość? Ile wełny łącznie?

----------


## kerad85

Pewnie ostatecznie skończy się na wełnie 0,035. Analizowałem też piankę OK + ZK pod krokwie. Ale różnica w cenie jest kolosalna. Ekipa od wykończeń weźmie te same pieniądze niezależnie, czy sami będą ocieplać wełną, czy bez wełny, ale z podwójną robotą przy stelażach.

Za 20 cm OK + 10 cm ZK zapłacę zapewne więcej niż 100 zł / m2.

edit. Mam ok. 178 m2.

edit 2. Mam oferty od 60 zł do 120 zł / m2

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Pewnie ostatecznie skończy się na wełnie 0,035. Analizowałem też piankę OK + ZK pod krokwie. Ale różnica w cenie jest kolosalna. Ekipa od wykończeń weźmie te same pieniądze niezależnie, czy sami będą ocieplać wełną, czy bez wełny, ale z podwójną robotą przy stelażach.
> 
> Za 20 cm OK + 10 cm ZK zapłacę zapewne więcej niż 100 zł / m2.


Jestem ciekaw jakie ceny dają inni  :smile: . Tylko pamiętaj, żeby ekipa była solidna - wszystkie taśmy, uszczelniacze, przejścia itd. Nie partyzantka!

----------


## wujekbaniu

Czyli jeśli na deskowanie dam membranę zamiast papy to mogę potem pianować bezpośrednio na deski ?

----------


## kerad85

Na 30 cm OK mam oferty od 60 zł do 120 zł  :big grin:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Na 30 cm OK mam oferty od 60 zł do 120 zł


Ale rozstrzał...

----------


## link2jack

> Na 30 cm OK mam oferty od 60 zł do 120 zł


Chyba różnych producentów. Co chyba nie powinno dziwić. "Chińszczyzna" kusi ceną  :smile:

----------


## PIOCHU-M

Witam!
Prześledziłem, cały wątek i w związku z tym mam pytanie.
Dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Dach wielospadowy kryty dachówką ceramiczną. Konstrukcja dachu z wiązarów prefabrykowanych (z częścią strychową wygospodarowaną w wiązarach). Dolna belka wiązarów stanowi konstrukcję stropu. Planuję ocieplenie pianką PUR samej drewnianej konstrukcji stropu (między wiązarami 20cm i trochę poniżej). Połacie dachu byłyby nie ocieplone (może z metr same narożniki, dolna część skosu dachu). Wszyscy ocieplają całą połać dachu po membranie, aż po kalenicę. Po podłodze mam 160m2 do ocieplenia (poddasze nieużytkowe), po powierzchni dachu 325m2  . Czy rozwiązanie ocieplenia tylko stropo-podłogi jest dobrym/akceptowalnym rozwiązaniem?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## PIOCHU-M

Panie Andrzeju, wiem (doczytałem), że nie jest Pan specjalnie zwolennikiem pianki pur. 
W moim przypadku rozważam dwa rozwiązania:
1. Sama wełna podłogo-strop nad parterem i skosy połaci dachu.
2. Sama pianka PUR tylko jako ocieplenie podłogo-stropu (ewentualnie w okresie późniejszym połacie dachu wełną).
Za pianką przemawia szybkość realizacji i przede wszystkim konstrukcja wiązarów szczególnie w narożnikach dachu (bardzo gęsta konstrukcja) i w dolnych partiach dachu (kąt nachylenia 25 stopni) utrudniająca wg mnie szczelne rozłożenie wełny.
Za wełną cena i w tych kosztach ociepliłbym też połać dachu.
Które rozwiązanie jest rozsądniejsze?

----------


## kerad85

> Chyba różnych producentów. Co chyba nie powinno dziwić. "Chińszczyzna" kusi ceną


Chciałeś powiedzieć "Polszczyzna"?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Panie Andrzeju, wiem (doczytałem), że nie jest Pan specjalnie zwolennikiem pianki pur.


Jestem zwolennikiem izolacji nakrokwiowej z tego materiału i jak najbardziej izolacji stropu gdy poddasze jest nieużytkowe czyli w tym konkretnym przypadku dlatego napisam "Tak".  Natomiast nie jestem zwolennikiem natryskiwania piany na deskowanie lub płytę OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tofik482

To może i ja zadam pytanie, 

Po kilku latach użytkowania domu Przystępuje właśnie do adaptacji poddasza. Obecnie mam dachówkę na łatach, poniżej membranę i między krokwiami położone 15 cm wełny. 

Teraz zastanawiam się jak to sensownie dokończyć i wymyśliłem, aby zamiast kolejnej warstwy wełny na krokwie, natrysnąć cienka warstwę (np 5 cm) pianki zamknietokomorowej, a następnie płyty G-K.

Czy takie rozwiązanie mam sens i się sprawdzi?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> To może i ja zadam pytanie, 
> 
> Po kilku latach użytkowania domu Przystępuje właśnie do adaptacji poddasza. Obecnie mam dachówkę na łatach, poniżej membranę i między krokwiami położone 15 cm wełny. 
> 
> Teraz zastanawiam się jak to sensownie dokończyć i wymyśliłem, aby zamiast kolejnej warstwy wełny na krokwie, natrysnąć cienka warstwę (np 5 cm) pianki zamknietokomorowej, a następnie płyty G-K.
> 
> Czy takie rozwiązanie mam sens i się sprawdzi?


5 cm pianki zamkniętokomórkowej nie powinno być problemem. Grubasza warstwa lubi strzelać szczególnie gdy dach pracuje i się "układa". Ale 5 cm to nie 10 czy 15 cm. Robi się z resztą tak że natryskuje się powiedzmy 20 cm pianki otwartej i na nią idzie cieniutko zamknięta.

----------


## pawlon

Witam,
Panowie przeczytałem cały watek od początku i jednoznacznie nie potrafię określić jakie rozwiązanie będzie lepsze w moim przypadku. A mianowicie kupiłem dom w którym, jest skos wykonany w następujący sposób (od środka):
-płyta gk
-folia paroizolacyjna
-wełna ok. 5cm
-deskowanie
-krokwie 15
-w krokwiach wełna
-folia Jutafol, praktycznie leży na wełnie
-łata
-blachodachówka
Strop (wykonanie od środka):
-płyta gk
-folia paroizolacyjna
-wełna ok. 5cm
-deskowanie
-jętki 15
-w jętkach wełna 15 cm
-na wierzchu wełna 10 cm
Na wiosnę planuję wymieniać blachę i przy okazji chcę poprawić ocieplenie na skosach. Czy poniższy plan jest dobrym pomysłem?
-płyta gk
-folia paroizolacyjna
-wełna ok. 5cm
-deskowanie (do tego miejsca nic nie mogę zmienić)
-krokwie 15
-w krokwiach pianka natryskowa ok. 12 cm + 3cm szczeliny na wentylację (ale jaka pianka będzie odpowiednia w tym miejscu?)
-folia paroprzepuszczalna
-kontrłata
-łata
-pokrycie z blachy
Proszę o sensowne komentarze, jestem laikiem w tej dziedzinie a przed rozmowami z fachowcami od pianki chciałbym coś wiedzieć, jaki rodzaj pianki, czy taka grubość wystarczy? A może inne propozycje poprawy izolacji?

----------


## kerad85

Ja z kolei szukam teraz najlepszej pianki i będę wybierał między nią a wełną 0,032. 
Z tego co widzę, to chyba wszystkie mają lambdę 0,037. Gdzieś z kolei przeczytałem o piankach 0,035. Czy ktoś taką może zna?

----------


## Redakcja

Wioletta i Marcin chcieli zbudować dom nowoczesny z bali. Przemyślane  rozwiązania wskazują na to, że zamiar zostanie zrealizowany. Płyta  fundamentowa, 20 cm pianki poliuretanowej, ogrzewanie powietrzną pompą  ciepła, wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją. Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło  zaledwie około 20 kWh na m2 na rok. Zobaczcie nasz film:

 

Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## pawel.

Witam. 
Mam dach 3 letni. Pełne deskowanie i papa. Chce go ocieplić i zastanawiam się czy da się zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskami, a dopiero piankę.??

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam. 
> Mam dach 3 letni. Pełne deskowanie i papa. Chce go ocieplić i zastanawiam się czy da się zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskami, a dopiero piankę.??


Między krokwie przypnij np. zszywkami folie wiatroszczelną. Najlepiej jak zszywki przed zerwaniem zabezpieczone są okrągłymi krążkami.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Da się. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mirek.cieply

> To stary budynek , więc na poddaszu widziałem tylko dachówki. Wykonawca natrysków zasugerowa wyłożenie pod dachówką membrany, na to zrobił natrysk. Może dodam jeszcz e, ż ezbiłem sobie strop z samego poddasza i do samej góry pociągnąłem regipsy- efekt trójkąta na poddaszu. Płyt już nie będe rozbierać ,bo szkoda mi pracy, ale myślę o wdmuchiwaniu ekofibru albo celulozy.Poniżej kilka fotek na picasawebz przebiegu remontu
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1089498.../5Stycznia2016


Dzień dobry mam zamiar wymienic dach i zadoptowac poddasze prosze o kontakt do firmy od pianki i ile wyszło za m2 nałozenia pianki z góry dziękuje

----------


## mirek.cieply

prosz o namiar na firme dzięki

----------


## trais

Panie Adnrzeju,

Zwracam się z uprzejma prośba o poradę mianowicie:
dom z protherapy dwa stropy żelbetonowe, nad stropem na 1 pietrze będzie magazyn gratów: choinka narty itp
Dach odeskowany papa zgodnie z Pana rekomendacja  i dachówka ceramiczna.
Jak powinienem ocieplić więźbę dachowa. Na strop zakupiłem juz wełnę parok linii 80 w grubości 3 x 10cm.

Czy powinienem użyć piany PMR 5-10cm czy docieplić wełna?
To miejsce pomiędzy dachem a stropem nie będzie użytkowe czasem tam coś zaniosę zostawię. Ale mam wyłaź do domu, nie chciałbym żeby mi ni wiało.
Czy moze niczym nie ocieplać sam parok wystarczy..??

Dziękuje za odp
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro poddasze nie będzie ogrzewane to izolacja cieplna wyłącznie po stropie. Nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia izolowanie połaci dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

Panie Andrzeju,

Potrzebuje zrobic tak zeby na poddaszu byla temperatura powyzej 0, jezeli na dworzu bedzie -15/-20.

Jaka izolacje najlepiej wykonac cena/jakos aby osiagnac te warunki a nie zbankrutowac bo jak napisalismy poddasze nie bedzie uzytkowe.(bedzie stal rekuperator) i chcialbym zeby nie wstal w temp ujemnej. :wink: 
Dziekuje za odp

----------


## Tomaszs131

Rekuperator musi być przechowywany w temp. dodatniej, przede wszystkim kanały musza być bardzo dobrze ocieplone. Pomysł z ociepleniem do kalenicy mógłby okazać się bardzo sensowny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Potrzebuje zrobic tak zeby na poddaszu byla temperatura powyzej 0, jezeli na dworzu bedzie -15/-20.


Rozwiązania są dwa: jedno to zbudowanie izolowanego pomieszczenia dla  rekuperatora i nie izolowanie stropu tego pomieszczenia lub wstawienie tam małego grzejnika, drugie to izolowanie strychu do kalenicy np. grubością wełny 20 cm i izolowanie stropu maksymalnie grubością 10 cm wełny. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

Panie Andrzeju,

Wybieram rozwiazanie numer dwa, z mala zmiana bo kupilem juz plyty z welna paroka linio 80 i je daje na strop - 30cm.
To do kalenicy dac 10cm czy 20cm??

Czy dac na strop tego paroka ale 20cm a w kalenice 10cm ktore mi zostanie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No przecież napisałem, że strop musi mieć cieńsza warstwę izolacji cieplnej. strych będzie ogrzewany przez tą warstwę no bo innego źródła ciepła tam nie ma. W przypadku gdy strop będzie miał grubszą izolację od połaci na strychu może wystąpić ujemna temperatura. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## trais

Dziękuję za pomoc. Zrobię jak Pan napisał. Pozdrawiam.
Czy może Pan polecić mi dobrą cena/jakość watę którą ocieplę kalenicę.

----------


## dżymol

Dzień dobry,
Proszę o podpowiedź w kwestii ocieplenia stropu drewnianego w nowo budowanym budynku z porothermu 25.
Dom parterowy z dachem i stropem z wiązarów prefabrykowanych, z możliwością adaptacji poddasz. Na tę chwile nie planuję wykorzystać poddasza na cele użytkowe tylko jako typowy strych (graciarnię). W budynku planowana rekuperacja, ogrzewanie gazowe, dodatkowo piec kaflowy z wkładem kominkowym używany raczej sporadycznie. Chciałbym ocieplić strop pianką i w niej "zatopić" przewody wentylacyjne. Od dołu strop przykryty płytą K-G. Poszycie dachu z dachówki ceramicznej i nie planuję na tę chwilę go ocieplać. Ewentualnie gdy zajdzie potrzeba użytkowania poddasza wtedy je ocieplę. Jednak już na tę chwilę chciałbym wykonać podłogę na stropie. Proszę o przedstawienie koncepcji na wykonanie konstrukcji podłogi wraz z poszczególnymi warstwami aby można było w przyszłości położyć jakieś wykończenie (deska, panele). Belki stropowe 70mm rozstawione co 87 cm (w osiach) wysokość 28 cm. myślałem o wyłożeniu jej płytami OSB 22-25 mm ale na tym kończy się moja wiedza. Pianka od dołu natrysnięta na te płyty? wiem, że najpierw należy wykonać stelaż pod K-G i wszystkie instalacje pociągnąć. Jakiej grubości pianka (20-22cm?) i zakładam że otwarto komórkowa?

----------


## praszyk

Dzień dobry , mam taki temat do rozgryzienia :
otóż mieszkam już 16 lat w domu , którego dach jest pokryty gontami bitumicznymi położonymi  na pełnym, deskowaniu i papie podkładowej na włóknie szklanym  . Powyżej stropu na poddaszu nie mam zaizolowanej połaci dachowej , co ma wpływ na rachunki za energię . Jest zaizolowany poziomo wełną jedynie strop strychu  i oczywiście skosy w pomieszczeniach . Chciałem w tym roku docieplić te połacie dachowe powyżej stropu na poddaszu .  Byłem zdecydowany na piankę PU ponieważ konstrukcja więźby jest trochę skomplikowana i piankowanie znacznie przyspieszyło by izolację . Jednak po lekturze forum poważnie zastanawiam się czy w ogóle brać piankę pod uwagę . Czytając Wasze wypowiedzi widzę że raczej nikt ( poza firmami które kładą pianę ) nie zaleca natrysku wprost na deski i więźbę . Czy mogę prosić o poradę jak zaizolować dach z gontami ? czy pianka jest tu w ogóle dopuszczalna ?

z góry dziękuję , pozdrowienia

Piotr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Należy dołożyć izolację na poziomym stropie. Będzie lepiej i taniej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## praszyk

Dziękuję za odpowiedź 
A czy przy dokładaniu ocieplenia do stropu (od strony nowych warstw wełny ) należy na wełnę od strony "zimnego" strychu położyć jakąś folię  paro-przepuszczalną lub jakąkolwiek inną ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żadną folię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin_ozo

> Nie wykluczam, że źle wykonany i zastosowany (zwłaszcza na zamknięte papą od góry deski) natrysk pianki OK mógł mieć wpływ na kondycję elementów drewnianych.


No właśnie ja tak mam ;(
Trafiłem tu na to forum bo był u mnie Pan Andrzej Wilhelmi i to samo mi powiedział.
Mam pełne deskowanie na to papa i ceramika. Od wewnątrz pianka bezpośrednio na deski. Dach kopertowy. 
Już się boje o stan mojego nowego domku, będe chyba co rok właził na dach i kawałek dachówki odkrywał zeby sprawdzać stan wieźby.....  :sad: 

Najgorsze jest to że pochopnie takiego układu nie robiłem, dzwoniłem chyba do 10 firm natryskujących piankę i wszyscy nie zalecali robić szczeliny miedzy deskami a pianką, mówiąc że to zbędna rzecz, bo deski pod pianką oddychają, gdzies tam chyba nawet mam ile jest otwartych porów w piance OK i ZK przez które to dechy miałyby oddychać....

----------


## Tomaszs131

Widać świadomość, wiedza większości firm jest znikoma. Nastawiona na jak najwyższy zysk, natrysnąć, skasować i zapomnieć. Niech się inwestor martwi, jego wybór....
Co z gwarancją u Ciebie, masz na papierze?

----------


## marcin_ozo

Akurat na to fakturę brałem, mam pod nią gwarancję na 2 lata na wykonane przez nich pracę i 25 lat gwarancji ze piana nie zmieni swoich właściwości.

Brnąłem w temacie dalej i cały czas szukam kogoś kto ma taka piane powiedzmy powyżej 5 lat, bezpośrednio na desce, jak taka deska wyklada? widział ktoś? bo jakkolwiek racjonalne sa przesłanki to namacalny dowód jednak byłby najlepszy.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Każdy dom będzie wyglądał inaczej. W jednym masz pianę na deskach bez folii paroszczelnej i bez WM. Inny będzie te rzeczy miał.
Nie wspomnę o dokładności fachowców pracujących na poddaszach domów.
Patrząc na gwarancję jaką masz to dedukuje, że to kanadyjska piana?

----------


## marcin_ozo

Pianka to Purex NG 0808NF b2, do Polychemu też pamietam dzwoniłem, to samo mi mówili o tym że szczelina zbędna.

----------


## link2jack

Mam tą samą pianę. Jednak mam sZczeline wentylacyjna. U mnie na budowie było minimum 6 firm od piany, firm z którymi rozmawiałem tylko telefonicznie dużo więcej. Tylko jedna zadała pytanie o stan dachu, czy jest papą i sami zaproponowali szczelinę. Kosztowało mnie to 5zl dodatkowo (już z materiałem)

----------


## trais

Skad firma? Podeslesz namiary??

----------


## Grlaguna

Witam!
Mam do ocieplenia poddasze, które będzie użytkowe. 
Dach bez pełnego deskowania, blacha na łatach. Co będzie lepsze piana czy wełna? Niżej link do zdjęcia jak to wygląda.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2H...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ty masz jakąś prowizorkę? Dach w takim stanie nie nadaję się do ocieplenia. Nie ma wentylacji  i nie ma krycia wstępnego. Czym impregnowane krokwie i murłata? Czy aby nie przepracowanym olejem silnikowym? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Grlaguna

Olejem drewno 30 lat i jak nowe. Więc co radzisz. ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ten olej przed niczym nie chroni a zawarte w nim związki chemiczne szczególnie siarki są szkodliwe dla drewna. Pomieszczenie pozwalało na dobrą wentylację konstrukcji. W przypadku zabudowy konstrukcji i braku wentylacji mogą wystąpić bardzo niekorzystne zjawiska doprowadzające do degradacji drewna. Radzę zrobić tak: demontaż blachy i desek, montaż folii wysokoparoprzepuszczlnej kontrłat, łat i pokrycia. Oczywiście najlepiej byłoby w miejsce folii wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej zastosować deski lub płytę OSB i papę. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Grlaguna

To może lepiej nakrokwiowo ocieplić?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zdecydowanie najlepiej zastosować izolację nakrokwiową. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szarota

Witam wszystkich!

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum. 

Przeglądnąłem ten burzliwy temat i musze powiedzieć, żę bardzo cieszę się, że tu trafiłem.
Nie sądziłem, że temat izolacji poddasza, jest aż tak rozbudowany i kontrowersyjny.

Zwracam sie z prośbą o radę do szanownego grona fachowców.

Otóż kupiłem dom w stanie surowym otwartym. Jest dość sporych gabarytów, więc, żeby nie popłynąć na ogrzewaniu dobrze byłoby sie raz a dobrze przyłożyć do kwestii izolacji.
Chciałbym ocieplić poddasze - całe, łącznie z niewielkim strychem (który będzie oddzielony stropem z wełną, żeby ograniczyc powierzchnie do ogrzania).
Sam strych, póki co, nie będzie użytkowany, może za kilka lat, jak dzieci będzie więcej, niż 3.

Odkąd usłyszałem o piance, zaczałem skłaniac się ku temu rozwiązaniu. Na wsi u rodziców jest wełna i jest potwornie gorąco w lecie (ale jest też blacha, nie wnikałem ile tej wełny dokładnie tam dali, ale nie sądzę, że mniej, niż w projekcie naszego domu -15 cm między krokwiami + 10 pod krokwiami). Do tego grasuje tam kuna drążąc sobie korytarzyki czyści sierść i postanowiła na strychu zrobić sobie prywatną łazienke nr 3 :smile: . Nie wiem, jak pod Krakowem, ale w samym Krakowie problem kun na pewno występuje. Swojego czasu w ciągu miesiąca miałem 3 razy przegryzione kable a i wieczorami po prostu je widać, na coraz więcej sobie pozwalają. Generalnie, nie chce kusić losu.

Odbiegłem od tematu.

Ważne informacje:
1. Dom stoi już kilka lat (przynajmniej od 2013), więc temat niewysuszonej więźby nie występuje (mam taka nadzieję)
2. W domu bedzie zamontowana rekuperacja.
3. Mamy czas, nikt nas z niczym nie pogania, np temat pękającej pianki - wcale nie musze zabudowywac piany od środka, mogę około roku poczekać i zobaczyć, jak sie zachowuje. Dom będzie zamieszkały dopiero za ok. półtora roku i byćmoże na początku tylko na parterze.
4. To na czym mi najbardziej zależy względem użytkowania, to żeby w lecie na poddaszu nie było za ciepło. Nic bardziej denerwującego w domu jak wracanie w lecie z gorącego do gorącego.
5. Chciałem ściany wewnętrzne stropodachu obić drewienkiem od środka, nie regipsami. 
6. Dołączam zdjęcia, jak wygląda to obecnie. Dachówka ceramiczna.

Moje pytania:

1. Przede wszystkim, jakie rozwiązanie zastosować, żeby było dobrze nie tylko na 5 najbliższych lat. Żebym się nie okazało, że za 15 lat dach do rozbiórki albo, że grzybek sobie hasa za zabudową, bo mało jest rzeczy tak szkodliwych, jak grzyb.

2. Były wypowiedzi odnośnie mostków na krokwiach, które bardzo ładnie widac na kamerze termowizyjnej. Chcąc zrobić drewno od środka, zamiast stelaży pod podbitkę wypadałoby 'nabić' krokwie kantówkami - i, czy np dodatkowe 10 cm drewna plus te deski (plus pewnie jakaś beleczka wykończeniowa na łączeniu) dalej będzie wiązało się z niedopuszczalnymi mostkami? W przeciwnym razie trzeba cos wykombinować, tylko nie za bardzo wiem, co (kantówka na jakichś śrubach dystansujących? - nie znam się na tym niestety) ewentualnie w ostateczności zrezygnować z drewna na rzecz oklepanego karon - gipsu.
Na Podhalu ludzie robią domy z drewna kilkanaście cm grubości, tutaj krokiew 18 + dodatkowa łata np 10 + destki 1,5 = prawie 30 cm plus ewentualna belka wewnętrzna dla estetyki - czy to nie wystarczy?

3. Pytanie o punkt rosy. Czy da się przeliczyć/przewidzieć mniej więcej, gdzie wystąpi i jakie będą tego kosekwencję

4. Pewnie głupie pytanie. Skoro zamkniętokomórkowa ma dużo lepsze właściwości grzewcze, czy rzeczywiście niedopuszczalne jest jej zastosowanie w tym przypadku. Czy to taka zbrodnia budowlana? Przyznam szczerze, że już się trochę w temacie zagmatwałem w gąszczu przepychanek :smile: 
Jesli nie można, to myslałem nad rozwiązaniem 15-18 cm otwartokomórkowej (w zalezności, czy można bezpośrednio na membranę, czy nie - z projektu wynika przerwa 3 cm) i 10 cm zamkniętokomórkowej pod krokwiami) - czu to zda egzamin?

5. Z wypowiedzi wywnioskowałem, że od strony wewnetrznej również należałoby zastosować membranę. Czy rozwiązanie w łazience, gdzie będzie na pewno czasowo podwyższona wilgotność różni się od rozwiązań w innych pomieszczeniach? 

6. Jaka powinna być grubość pianki, żeby temperatura na zewnątrz była z pomijalnym wpływem na wahania temperatury na poddaszu? Dostałem złotą radę od osoby siedzącej w budownictwie drewnianym, że pianka ma 2x lepsze właściwości, jak wełna i zebym grubosc podzielił przez pół. Nie skorzystałem, bo coś mi nie grało. Zagłębiłem sie troszke w temat, bo, jak to w życiu bywa, nic nie jest pisane systemem zerojedynkowym.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź, mam nadzieję, że pytania nie są zbyt oczywiste. "Gościu było już pisane, weź się ogarnij i sobie poczytaj".
Było, ale temat ewoluował z czasem i różnych opinii było tu na prawdę sporo, a rozwiązania niekartonogipsowego nie zauważyłem.

Od czasu montażu pierwszysch pianek w Polsce też już chyba minęło troszke czasu, może rzeczywistość miała juz okazję zweryfikować teorię?

https://zapodaj.net/617651927e56a.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/8a5faf69b0c94.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/2fe27407dd4ec.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/28af6fb877559.jpg.html

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Folia nie zakryta od spodu po tak długim czasie straciła swoje właściwości hydroizolacyjne. Czy na pewno wszystkie krokwie mają wymiar 7x18? Nie ma płatwi kalenicowej! Krokwie narożne i koszowe niewymiarowe! Czy masz dziennik budowy a w nim wpis o odbiorze więźby? Drewno z pewnością nie certyfikowane. Czy zasięgałeś opinii kompetentnej osoby przed zakupem tego budynku? Z dachem możesz mieć poważne problemy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szarota

Odnośnie folii przykra sprawa, w życiu bym nie pomyslał.
Nie wszystkie krokwie, rzeczywiście zdarzają się chudsze gdzieniegdzie z tego, co pamiętam przy ścianach, gdzie jest ich tez gęściej. Jeszcze dokładnie sie przyjrzę. Są rzeczy, na które się niestety nie zwraca uwagi.
Dach był na pewno przerabiany i kombinowany, rozstaw słupów jest inny, niż na projekcie.
Oczywiście jest odebrany w dzienniku. 
Dom oglądałem z osobą siedzącą typowo w mieszkaniówce, z uprawnieniami i doświadczeniem. Zwrócił natychmiast uwagę, że dach jest wykonany niezgodnie z projektem, ale uznał, że w miare poprawnie. Zwrócił uwagę, żeby przed zabudową sprawdzić, czy nie ma gdzieś kory na drewnie (było takie jedno miejsce i płatew "nadgryziona").
Śmiał się, że kierownik na budowie był tylko na papierze, bo dziennik budowy cos za czysty. 
Generalnie cena domu była mocno atrakcyjna, a układ pomieszczeń, lokalizacja wręcz idealne. Dom był budowany przez młode małżeństwo, wyjechali za granice i chcięli się go pozbyć, bo osiedli tam na stałe. Na pewno nie byli to ludzie znający sie na budownictwie. 
Liczę się z tym, że moga być jakieś problemy, bo nie ma róży bez ognia :smile:  
Są też inne mankamenty, które wyszły w trakcie np spora różnica poziomów na stropie (4 cm), ale to już inna bajka.

W takim wypadku muszę dokładnie przyjrzeć się jeszcze raz konstrukcji i porobię zdjęcia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Skoro masz wpis w dzienniku budowy, że więźba została odebrana to można powiedzieć, że masz w garści kierownika budowy. Robisz ekspertyzę więźby i występujesz do jego ubezpieczyciela o odszkodowanie. Sprawa na 100% do wygrania bo więźba wygląda jakby była robiona z tego co było pod ręką (tak się buduje dom na sprzedaż) żeby nie powiedzieć, że z byle czego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szarota

No to widzę, że sprawa poważna. Dzięki za radę :smile: 
Czy poza podniesieniem składki kierownik poniesie jakies konsekwencje? Nie chciałbym komuś robic koło 4 liter dla własnych korzyści. Mimo wszystko.
Troche sie czuję nieswojo w tej sytuacji, bo jednak "widziały gały, co brały".

Jeszcze taki błąd w sztuce popełnił pan Kierownik: jak skończyło się wolne miejsce, to doczepił kartkę do dziennika budowy, co jest absolutnie niedopuszczalne. Po naszej interwencji przed kupnem założył nowy i przepisał tamte pozycje z datą 3 lata późniejszą. Czyli dach, który był robiony latem 2013 w dzienniku widnieje już w roku 2016. Jest też informacja o impregnacji drewna przed montażem. Ale do tej informacji podszedłby ostrożnie.

Teraz przypominam sobie, jak byliśmy na budowie i brat właściciela pokazując poddasze na zarzut, że "tu na pewno było cos kombinowane z tą więźbą, bo coś ze złupami nie tak" powiedział, że więźbę robili górale, a to przeciez najlepsi cieśle, na co mój kierownik odpowiedział, że nie zgodzi się, może i tak było, ale 20-30 lat temu :smile:  - jakby sie ktoś zastanawiał: "Panie, a kto tu Panu tak sp..."

Zrobiłem dziś dodatkowe zdjęcia:
https://zapodaj.net/264078341ae3b.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/b5bea921451c5.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/7f49a79ab3f77.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/e0524d6e9edf2.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/1e573fb96fc02.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/f1e0ab8429c4b.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/d24062db2f31f.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/f45ccc6c7fec0.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/239b5f3e0b12f.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/0c3f481b560d6.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/3dc063aad8a51.jpg.html
https://zapodaj.net/e32d476490292.jpg.html

Czy jest aż tak źle, czy mogłoby byc gorzej? :smile: 

Domyslam się, że w takim wypadku więźba będzie musiała być w jakiś sposób gruntownie podrasowana, wzmocniona? Jakas ewentualna dodatkowa impregnacja drewna?
Nie wyobrażam sobie raczej ingerencji w to pokrycie:
https://zapodaj.net/f55e36dac07a8.jpg.html

Się porobiło.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Te zdjęcia pokazują, że nie jest aż tak źle. Drewno mimo, że bez atestu też nie wygląda najgorzej. Było czymś impregnowane tyle, że nie wiadomo czym. Należy dokładnie sprawdzić przekroje i rozmieszczenie słupów. Nie podobają mi się podparcia jętek na ściankach działowych i po co te podparcia? Dobrze byłoby w połączeniach zastosować np. wkręty ciesielskie kapeluszowe o odpowiedniej długości. Warto aby kompetentna osoba oceniła to na miejscu. Pozostaje temat krycia wstępnego. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Somebody777

Witam, mam do ocieplenia strop jak na zdjęciu

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/48ceaeab12282b65

i się zastanawiam otwarto czy zamknięto komórkową pianą oraz czy prosto na dechy (suche, przez ostatnie 50 lat leżała na nich trocina)

oraz jeszcze poddasze które jest użytkowe i w tej chwili jest tam styropian (tyle ile zostało jeszcze nie wyniesionego przez myszy i płyta wiórowa)  

http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/efe5f028ff7bdbaa

i tu wiem że nie da się dobrze bo zerwanie blachy nie wchodzi w grę ani na krokwie też nie. Zostaje międzykrokwiowo tylko jak żeby nie narobić sobie jakiejś biedy. Zastanawiałem się nad warstwą styropianu 1cm żeby została jakaś wentylacja pod blachą i na to piana zamknięto-komórkowa ale niech ktoś mądrzejszy się wypowie.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam, mam do ocieplenia strop jak na zdjęciu
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/48ceaeab12282b65
> 
> i  *zastanawiam otwarto czy zamknięto komórkową pianą oraz czy prosto na dechy (suche, przez ostatnie 50 lat leżała na nich trocina)*
> 
> oraz jeszcze poddasze które jest użytkowe i w tej chwili jest tam styropian (tyle ile zostało jeszcze nie wyniesionego przez myszy i płyta wiórowa)  
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/efe5f028ff7bdbaa
> ...


Pianka natryskowa stosowana do izolacji połaci dachowej powinna być stosowana, natryskiwana- tylko otwarto komórkowa.  Koniecznie należy zapewnić odpowiednią wentylację dla więźby. Nie natryskujemy pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie lecz na odpowiednio przygotowaną powierzchnię oddaloną o conajmniej 3 cm od deskowania powierzchnię.

----------


## Somebody777

Rozumiem, że to się tyczy części pod blachą. A co ze stropem, mozna prosto na dechy?

----------


## wg39070

> Pianka natryskowa stosowana do izolacji połaci dachowej powinna być stosowana, natryskiwana- tylko otwarto komórkowa.  Koniecznie należy zapewnić odpowiednią wentylację dla więźby. Nie natryskujemy pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie lecz na odpowiednio przygotowaną powierzchnię oddaloną o conajmniej 3 cm od deskowania powierzchnię.


Napisz to samo na ED! Tu te mądrości nie przejdą.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Proszę bardzo, podziel się wiedzą. Zamiast nabijać posty, sprostuj nieprawdę, pomóż forumowiczom. Nie masz na ten temat zielonego pojęcia, nigdy nie śledziłeś podobnych do tego wątków, nie znasz opinii specjalistów w tej dziedzinie, w większości wątkach stajesz się bohaterem zamętu. Przykre ale prawdziwe.
Po za tym krytykować to każdy potrafi, jesteś w tym mistrzem.

----------


## wg39070

> Proszę bardzo, podziel się wiedzą. Zamiast nabijać posty, sprostuj nieprawdę, pomóż forumowiczom. Nie masz na ten temat zielonego pojęcia, nigdy nie śledziłeś podobnych do tego wątków, nie znasz opinii specjalistów w tej dziedzinie, w większości wątkach stajesz się bohaterem zamętu. Przykre ale prawdziwe.
> Po za tym krytykować to każdy potrafi, jesteś w tym mistrzem.


Proszę bardzo. A jak omnibusie wyobrażasz sobie stworzenie dylatacji od deskowania lub membrany? Napisz, oświeć laika! Bo takie pierniczenie o zachowaniu odstępu, można między bajki włożyć.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kłaniają się posty z pokrewnych wątków, tam wszystko było wyjaśnione. Trochę chęci i będziesz bogatszy o "interesujące" Cię informacje. Przestań bić pianę bo zeszliśmy mocno z tematu.

----------


## Somebody777

Ok, fajnie to w końcu na stropie też dylatacja czy nie?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie trzeba dylatacji.

----------


## Somebody777

Ale tez otwartokomurkowa. A jesli chodzi o to poddasze to jak dam ciebki styropian przez co pozostanie szczelina grubości deski ok 2cm miedzy styropianem a blachą i na to pianę, paroizolację i płytę gk to będzie w miarę?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli pomiędzy krokwie wciśniesz styro tak by pomiędzy deskowaniem a nim była dylatacja to będzie ok. Masz deskowanie przykryte papą?

----------


## Somebody777

Nic, blacha pod nią tylko deski co ok pół metra i krokwie

----------


## Tomaszs131

Myślałem, że masz pełne deskowanie. Nie wiem dlaczego taki właśnie układ wbił mi się w pamięć. Wiesz co, skontaktuj się z kolegą z forum mat3006, jest specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. Napewno Ci podpowie.
P.S.
Sam raczej nie zdecydowałbym się na natrysk bezpośrednio na blachę, ciekaw jestem co powie pan Sławomir.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Jeśli pomiędzy krokwie wciśniesz styro tak by pomiędzy deskowaniem a nim była dylatacja to będzie ok.


Będzie bardzo źle. W przypadku natryśnięcia pianki otwartokomurkowej na tak cienki styropian może na jego spodzie wystąpić kondensacja pary wodnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czyli w takiej sytuacji pozostaje zastąpić styropian membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną i do kondensacji nie dojdzie.

----------


## Somebody777

Po namyśle też doszedłem do wniosku że styropian nie jest najszczęśliwszym wyborem bo zadziała jak paroizolacja. Tylko czy membrana nie zostanie dosciśnięta przez panę do blachy?!

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jak ją naciągniesz to na pewno nie. Po za tym piana zwiększa swoją objętość przeciwnym kierunku

----------


## Somebody777

I tak jeszcze się upewnie i pod płytę gk paroizolscja

----------


## Tomaszs131

Tak, koniecznie.

----------


## Somebody777

No to wiem już co robić. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... zastąpić styropian membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną i do kondensacji nie dojdzie.


Do kondensacji w określonych warunkach dojdzie bo tzw. "Punkt rosy" wystąpi zawsze w izolacji. Natomiast nie zamykamy drogi parze wodnej czyli ma ona możliwość wydostania się na zewnątrz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Szarota

> Te zdjęcia pokazują, że nie jest aż tak źle. Drewno mimo, że bez atestu też nie wygląda najgorzej. Było czymś impregnowane tyle, że nie wiadomo czym. Należy dokładnie sprawdzić przekroje i rozmieszczenie słupów. Nie podobają mi się podparcia jętek na ściankach działowych i po co te podparcia? Dobrze byłoby w połączeniach zastosować np. wkręty ciesielskie kapeluszowe o odpowiedniej długości. Warto aby kompetentna osoba oceniła to na miejscu. Pozostaje temat krycia wstępnego. Pozdrawiam.


Jeszcze Panie Andrzeju wracając do naszego tematu, musze powiedzieć, że po wizycie osoby kompetentnej jestem mile zaskoczony, co do zgodności oceny sytuacji, czyli
najpierw zdziwienie odnośnie podparcia belek podmurówką ceglaną, zaproponowanie wzmacniających połączeń śrubowych oraz przesunięcia słupów w mniej przeszkadzające miejsca. To mi akurat nie przeszkadza przy sporej powierzchni, słupy drewniane też swój urok mają.
Natomiast z racji tego, że kolega jest głównie konstruktorem, nie za bardzo był w stanie pomóc mi w kwestii piany membrany.

Specjalista od piankowania zaleca natrysk bezpośrednio na membranę, którą radzi wcześniej podreperować. 
Wiem, że ma Pan na ten temat kompletnie odmienne zdanie.
Jaki jest zatem możliwy najgorszy scenariusz przy tak nakładanej piance?

Otrzymałem dokładnie taką informację (nie wiem, czy wypada tak kogoś cytować):

 Gwarancja na Bayera z naszej strony to 15 lat, Gwarancja na piankę amerykańską Quadfoam 500 to 25 lat z naszej strony jako firmy i tzw "dożywotnia gwarancja" producenta na budynek.
ad 3. Będąc na budowie nie zauważyłem niczego złego jeśli chodzi o membranę, może w paru miejscach jest luźno i trzeba będzie ją popodklejać przed wykonaniem izolacji pianką. Sytuacja i stan membrany byłby zupełnie zły gdyby dach był bez dachówki, a membrana narażona na bezpośrednie działanie słońca i UV przez długi czas (zwykle membrana może być 3 miesiące na słońcu przed położeniem dachu jeśli nie jest przykryta np po pół roku czy roku dachówką wtedy lubi popękać i skruszeć nawet ale takiego stanu nie zauważyłem).
ad 4. Piankę można natryskiwać bezpośrednio na membranę. 3 cm szczeliny dotyczy wełny która powinna być wentylowanym materiałem i powinna w przypadku wełny być membrana odpowiednio rozcięta w kalenicy dachu tak by był możliwy przewiew. Pianka nie musi być wentylowana, nie ma w niej swobodnego ruchu powierza (podobnie jak w krokwi czy drewnie) nie ma przedmuchów tak jak ma to miejsce w wełnie, ale na drodze dyfuzji pary wodnej pianka otwartokomórkowa uznawana jest za materiał paroprzepuszczalny.

I ponadto
Dużo zależy od wiedzy samych osób przetwarzających materiał (z pianką twardą w konstrukcji drewnianej zdecydowanie mogłyby być problemy z pianką miękką która wywodzi się z konstrukcji dewnianych "szkieletowych" 
-  końcówka lat 80' w Kanadzie i Stanach problemów nie ma pod warunkiem odpowiedniej wilgotności więźby dachowej czego pilnujemy) nie natryskujem pianki na świeżą wieźbę, wilgotność musi być poniżej 20% u Pana po paru latach ma pewnie 12-13% wilgotności co innego z łatami, które świeże mogą mieć 25-30% - kwestia przeschnięcia).
Możemy zagłębiać się w badania przegród pod kątem cieplno - wilgotnościowym i współczynniki oporu dyfuzyjnego materiału, które przerabiałem nie raz ale jest to temat na wykład  :smile:  Warunki gwarancji do lektury przesyłam w załączniku.
Gwarancja z naszej strony to 25 lat na Quadfoam 500 (+tzw dożywotnia gwarancja producenta) gwarancja na Baymer 15 lat z naszej strony.


Teraz pytanie Panie Andrzeju, co konkretnego może grozić więżbie po zastosowaniu tego rozwiązania przy piance 24-27 cm?
Kwestia ewentualnej dylatacji (min 3 cm) byłaby mocno kłopotliwa. Samo ugięcie foliii między krokwiami ma ok. 5 cm :smile: 
Mam jeszcze sporo czasu, zanim krokwie będą nabite, ale temat nie daje mi spokoju.

----------


## plusfoto

Z tego co wiem szczelina dotyczy pełnego deskowania. Z tego co napisałeś wynika że u ciebie tego nie ma.

----------


## Szarota

Zgadza się, Nie ma pełnego. Krokwie + łaty + kontrłaty + dachówka ceramiczna.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... co konkretnego może grozić więżbie po zastosowaniu tego rozwiązania przy piance 24-27 cm?


Tego nie wiem. Pewnie nic złego. Grubość pianki nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. Pozostaje natomiast kwestia w jakim stanie jest folia, czy nie utraciła własności hydroizolacyjnych? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BigSack

Od wielu lat w Niemczech stosuje się tzw. nakrokwiowe docieplenie dachu. Obecnie stosowana piana poliuretanowa PIR o współczynniku 0,023W/m2/K jest najwyższym ze stosowanych materiałów izolacyjnych. Płyty z piany układamy bezpośrednio na krokwiach, przy czym świadomie rezygnujemy z deskowania i papowania dachu. Zapewniamy doskonałą izolację termiczną i eliminujemy mostki cieplne, które występują często przy tradycyjnym ocieplaniu wełną. Płyta o grubości 120 mm równoważy zastosowaniu 200 mm wełny o dużych parametrach. Obecnie system z zastosowaniem płyt izolacyjnych PIR jest o ok. 40% tańszy od systemu standardowego. Olbrzymią zaletą PIR jest fakt, że w produkcie tym nie gnieżdżą się kuny i inne gryzonie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kolejny raz piszesz o tym produkcie nieprofesjonalnie. Współczynnik "U" zależy od grubości produktu. Wszystkie płyty nie zastępują krycia wstępnego należy podać konkretną nazwę. Na chwilę obecną to najlepsze choć nadal drogie rozwiązanie. Pisanie, że jest tańsze od tradycyjnego o 35% (pisałeś w innym wpisie) czy 40% to wielkości wyssane z palca. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rączy Emeryt

Cześć mam pytanie związane z tematem izolacji poddasza pianką poliuretanową Przepraszam za błędy ale piszę z telefonu wprost z budowy i może być różnie wymieniam izolację dachu czy też jak kto woli poddasza z wełny mineralnej która musiała być usunięta ponieważ No nie spełnia swojej rolnik chcę teraz nacisnąć piankę żeby to zrobić Muszę między krokwie czy też do Jak zamocować membranę na którą będzie na to się nie ta pianka No i to właśnie jest pytanie nie wiem jak to zrobić nakręciłem krótki film z ilustracją problemu i pytaniem zerknijcie z łaski swojej odpowiedzi jeśli możecie Przepraszam za brak akapitów ale nie wiem jak podyktować nowa w linię w telefonie Pozdrawiam pa
https://youtu.be/sMc2KPauV0I
Jakub

----------


## lukasz_ccc

Cześć 

Po wichurze zerwalo mi poszycie dachu płaskiego z papy  z kominem obróbkami blacharskimi itd i zamokła wełna + woda kapała przez lampy w suficie podwieszanym. Deskowanie zostało.   Dach robiony w 2012 roku, a zamieszkaliśmy w nowym budynku w 2013 roku.

Czy welnę mineralną wymieniać od góry czy od dołu?
Od dolu to też zerwanie kartongipsów. Byc może stelaż zostanie choć wątpię. 

Od góry to ryzyko ponownego zamoknięcia wełny bo ekipa sie nie wyrobi.

A może piana? Otwartokomórkowa to najlepiej zaaplikować od dołu...

Co najlepiej zrobić, bo ja już nie myślę logicznie.    

W załączniku przekrój jak to wygląda u mnie
Lokalizacja Górny Śląsk.

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Jesli woda lala sie z sufitu jak piszesz to znaczy ze regipsy tez masz mokre - do wymiany.
Wiec od dolu...

Akurat koncze podobny temat u siebie - remontuje dom ktory stal 6-7 lat nieogrzewany,
welna zamokla, etc. Zerwalem plyty gipsowe, wszystkie folie, zdjalem stelaze, nabilem
wywalilem welne, nabilem na krokwie / laty nowa membrane, uszczelnilem pozostale male
otwory styropianem na piance...
Teraz czekam na natrysniecie pianki poliuretanowej - ekipa ma byc w sobote.

Na podstawie tego co zobaczylem u mnie stwierdzilem ze WELNA TO SYF a nie material
izolacyjny. Nie wierze ze ktokolwiek ma w domu dobrze zrobiona izolacje - teoretycznie 
da sie to zrobic tak, zeby welna nie zawilgla przez te 20-30 lat eksploatacji, ale to teoria.
Ja w to nie wierze. Wystarczy malanki mostek termiczny i zaczyna sie blyskawiczne degradacja 
ocieplenia, po kilku sezonach masz mokra szmate porosnieta grzybami a nie izolacje  :smile: 

Pianka ma to do siebie, ze byle lajza natrysnie ja poprawnie - tu nie da sie nic spieprzyc.

Jak Ci sie chce mozesz przyjechac do mnie pod Krakow zobaczyc jak teraz wyglada dach
(przygotowany pod pianke). Ew. po niedzieli juz z pianka.

Jakub

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Pianka ma to do siebie, ze byle lajza natrysnie ja poprawnie - tu nie da sie nic spieprzyc.


Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

Popieram Andrzeja w całości. To co napisałeś nadaje się do księgi cudów. Nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy ile warunków musi zostać zachowane.

----------


## lukasz_ccc

a po co zdejmować stelaże ?
Moze da się odkręcić płyty karton gips i zostawić stelaże - będzie szybciej.

Andrzej Wilhelmi , plusfoto   rozwińcie mi ten temat . 

bo co mnie ma zniechęcić do piany?   Przecież jest szybka do aplikacji ...  czy krokwie i deskowanie nad pianą nie zgniją itp?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przy pełnym deskowaniu konieczna jest szczelina wentylacyjna. Wielokrotnie o tym wspominaliśmy.
By zachować ciągłość ocieplenia, przy aplikacji piany konieczna jest dokładność. Bez tego nie będzie szczelności, nie bez znaczenia jest jakość sprzętu do natrysku, jak i odpowiednio dobrane proporcje składników.
Jeszcze jedno doświadczenie na rynku.

----------


## lukasz_ccc

Pod deskowaniem mam listywy przybite i do tego folię paroprzepuszczalną więc szczelina wentylacyjna jest. 
Czy dookoła krokwi też trzeba zrobić szczelinę dylatacyjną z folii paroprzepuszczalnych?

----------


## plusfoto

Nie

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

U mnie robota juz skonczona. Ekipa rozpoczela prace dzisiaj o 7 rano, skonczyla o 10.



Welny na oczy widziec nie chce...

----------


## plusfoto

> U mnie robota juz skonczona. Ekipa rozpoczela prace dzisiaj o 7 rano, skonczyla o 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Welny na oczy widziec nie chce...


Tak na pierwszy rzut oka to wygląda faktycznie jakby to kładła pierwsza z brzegu byle łajza ale może się mylę.A dodatkowo to jak ty bidoku teraz stelaż zrobisz ? Będziesz skrobał pianę aby do krokwi się dostać?

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Tak - bede "skrobal" piane ktorej jest na krokwiach ladwo 2-3cm (plyty maja byc jak najblizej zeby nie tracic powierzchni). 
Wystarczy przylozyc uchwyt i docisnac do krokwi zeby go przykrecic, nic nie trzeba skrobac.
Wole tak niz czyscic uchwyty z piany, albo je jakos zabezpieczac na czas pryskania.

Tak wiem napewno robie zle a Ty z checia wytlumaczysz dlaczego. Dawaj  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ile cm piany? Na moje oko 18 cm.

----------


## plusfoto

> Ile cm piany? Na moje oko 18 cm.


 Pewnie znów ktoś sprzedał kit że 18 cm piany to tak jakby z 30 wełny. A przy położeniu wieszaków przed pianowaniem drogi RączyEmerycie  nic potem nie trzeba skrobać ani czyścić. Oczywiście pod warunkiem że nie robi tego byle łajza jak to określiłeś w swoim poście #462

----------


## Tomaszs131

> *Pewnie znów ktoś sprzedał kit że 18 cm piany to tak jakby z 30 wełny*. A przy położeniu wieszaków przed pianowaniem drogi RączyEmerycie  nic potem nie trzeba skrobać ani czyścić. Oczywiście pod warunkiem że nie robi tego byle łajza jak to określiłeś w swoim poście #462


Też o tym pomyślałem.

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

> Ile cm piany? Na moje oko 18 cm.


Piany do wys. stropu 20cm, powyzej kilka cm. wiecej.

J.

----------


## Drobinek

Witam,

Przymierzam sie do ocieplenia poddasza. Aktualnie wygląda to u mnie tak, że mam blachę położoną bezpośrednio na listwach i krokwiach. Skłaniam się ku piance PUR - ale chętnie wysłucham Waszych porad za/przeciw, bo z tego co widzę nie ma jednoznacznej opinii co lepsze :/ 
Rozumiem, że między samą blachą, a pianką trzeba dać dodatkową warstwę ... właśnie czego? Membrany izolacyjnej, płyt OSB, czegoś innego? Rozmawiałem z ekipą, która zajmuje się ocieplaniem pianką i doradzili, że wystarczy płyta OSB. no właśnie - wystarczy?

Z góry dzieki za wszelkie sugestie i porady.
Postaram sie później wrzucić fotki, jak teraz wygląda u mnie dach.

pozdrawiam,

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Blacha w sensie pokrycie dachowe?

Zrob tak jak ja - rozciagnalem membrane pomiedzy krokwiami przyszywajac na srodku do lat.
Potrzebny taker, zszywki i membrana  :smile: 

Wypelnianie przestrzeni pomiedzy krokwiami czymkolwiek sztywnym jest karkolomne - 
napewno nie masz odleglosci miedzy krokwiami dokladnych co do milimetra, nie bedziesz
chyba odmierzal kazdego kawalka OSB - wiecej pierniczenia niz roboty. 
Mambrane odmierzasz z zapasem (i tak ma szer 1m) i jazda. Nadmiar obcinasz, albo i nie...

Jakub

----------


## Drobinek

Dziękuję za odpowiedź i poradę! 
Tak, blacha jako pokrycie dachowe. 
Właśnie dzisiaj był u mnie jeden spec od ocieplania dachu i powiedział dokładnie to samo  :smile: 
poniżej obiecane foto dachu.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie masz wykonanego krycia wstępnego. Tak wykonany dach nie nadaje do wykonania izolacji cieplnej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Wlasnie o "kryciu wstepnym" byla mowa, przeoczyles?  :wink: 

R.E.

----------


## plusfoto

Chcesz powiedzieć że ta membrana przyszyta takerem między krokwiami to krycie wstępne?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"RączyEmerycie" Czytam wypowiedzi dość uważnie. Akurat tu nie było mowy o żadnym kryciu wstępnym bo takie krycie można wykonać wyłącznie z zewnątrz. W tym konkretnym przypadku należy zdemontować pokrycie i łaty, wykonać krycie wstępne nabić kontrłaty i łaty oraz zamontować pokrycie. Ty natomiast nie mając wiedzy ani doświadczenia w tej kwestii wykonujesz u siebie od wewnątrz jakiś prowizoryczny montaż folii uważając, że to krycie wstępne. Niestety z kryciem wstępnym nie ma to nic wspólnego. Do tego radzisz innym aby tak samo zrobili u siebie. Twoje rady mogą doprowadzić dach do zagłady. Przestrzegam przed takim wykonaniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Drobinek

Dziękuję Panowie za rady. W  takim wypadku nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak demontaż pokrycia i przygotowanie dachu praktycznie od nowa.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tak. To jedyna dobra decyzja. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bpecak

czy ktoś może mi polecić fachowców z Krakowa ? Mam dach z kratownic i poddasze nieużytkowe. Chciałbym zaizolować pianą strop. Pytanie jak przygotować strop ? na razie są belki z rozstawie 1m.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wrzuć fotki dachu.

----------


## Skowronkow

Witam,
Proszę o poradę. Buduję dom z poddaszem użytkowym, drugi strop betonowy. Więźba jeszcze nie jest położona ale powinno zmieścić się ok 20 cm styropianu, zastanawiam się jednak nad zmianą na ocieplenie natryskowo pianką. Dach ma być przykryty dachówką. Odnośnie styropianu mam obawy, że ekipa może niedokładnie ułożyć styropian i niedokładnie zalać betonem. Czy na taką piankę też trzeba zrobić jakąś wylewkę i czy taka pianka ma w ogóle przy stropodachu jakieś wady?

----------


## Kemotxb

Też mam w planach ocieplić betonowy strop nad poddaszem natryskując piankę PUR w warstwie ok 20 cm, rozmawiałem już z wykonawcą i się okazuje że pianka wyjdzie mi cenowo tyle co styropian, a biorąc pod uwagę ceny styro z ostatnimi podwyżkami to może być nawet taniej pianką. No i szczelniej, dokładniej, myszy ponoć pianki nie lubią, gwarancja na piankę i jej właściwości to nawet 30 lat, współczynnik U trochę lepszy wyjdzie, szybko się to natryskuje. Z wad to hm coś w rodzaju stelażu i na nim płyt osb lub desek bo po piance chodzić się nie da i nie można. potrzeba ciepłego bezwietrznego dnia, bez deszczu, strop musi być suchy, no i niestety świeżo nałożoną piankę trzeba chronić przed słońcem czyli przykryć membraną albo czymś innym, co wymaga koordynacji z dekarzami, więcej wad nie znam na tą chwilę. Miałem już fundament ocieplony pianką i jak na razie wad nie ma.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Pianka na beton, można pokusić się o odmianę ZK.

----------


## Kemotxb

Właśnie nie można, pianka zamkniętokomókowa nie oddycha, zatrzymuje parę wodną, po drugie nie można nią ocieplać elementów drewnianych czyli murłat krokwi ze względu na możliwość gnicia. Poza tym jest znacznie droższa od otwartokomórkowej ehm prawie drugie tyle. Owszem współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła  lambda jest na poziomie 0,021-0,022 ale na stropodach się nie nadaje, ja taką dawałem na fundament.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Najwyrażniej musiałem żle zrozumieć przekrój dachu. Widziałem betonowe stropy dachowe w kształcie trumny i na beton przykręcane były krokwie. 
Jasną sprawą jest co dzieje się zkrokwiami zatopionymi w pianie ZK.

----------


## Skowronkow

OK, czyli można spokojnie stosować otwarto komórkową. Część płaską pasowało by przykryć czymś twardszym tak żeby można było po niej chodzić, czy może wylać trochę betonu? a skosy zostawić w spokoju? I czy trzeba piankę chronić aż do przykrycia dachówką, czy tylko na początku zanim wyschnie, a później to już może na nią np. padać deszcz?

----------


## Tomaszs131

UV zabije piankę, deszcz podobnie.

----------


## Kemotxb

Nie może na nią padać deszcz ani świecić słońce hm wcale o ile deszcz jej nie szkodzi tak bardzo ale już UV sprawia że zachodzi jakaś reakcja, traci barwę z żółtej na taką pomarańczową ciemną i po prostu gwarancja tego wymaga, ale wystarczy przykryć ją membraną nie musi być dachówka od razu, czego z resztą zrobić się nie da bo układanie dachówki trwa kilka dni. Pianka schnie kilka chwil jakieś 15 min i ma praktycznie pełną wytrzymałość i właściwości, wylewać na nią betonu nie można bo jest dość delikatna, skosy opianujesz normalnie bo po tym się nie chodzi a poziom musi być stelaż bo nic na niej kłaść nie można, dechy/płyty muszą wisieć nad pianką.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Żle się wyraziłem, pianka OK nie jest wodoodporna ma swój współczynnik sorbcji wody. Nie wyobrażam sobie wystawić ją na ewentualny deszcz. Słusznie zauważyłeś, że można przykryć ją folią i po sprawie.

----------


## Kemotxb

Właśnie nie wiem jakby ten deszcz na nią dokładnie wpłynął, nie dopytałem wykonawcy, myślę że po prostu woda zatrzymałaby się w nierównościach i powoli przenikała wgłąb pianki no i to mocno popsułoby jej właściwości. A proces suszenia zapewne trwałby bardzo długo. Piana PIR (ZK) zupełnie nie chłonie wody, jest twarda, sztywna, pływa po wodzie, hm ale się pali niestety może nie silnym płomieniem ale jednak sam nie gaśnie. Gdybym miał zabudowę KG i OSB to nigdy nie ocieplałbym pianką, przy stropie betonowym zagrożenia nie ma.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Problem mógłby ewentualnie pojawić się przy ewentualnym odparowaniu wody, kondensatu. 
Pianka ZK stosowana jest między innymi do izolacji fundamentów. Nie chłonie wody. Nie nadaje się na izolacje poddasza, choć paru inwestorów z FM zainwestowało w taką właśnie izolację i sobie chwali. Choć dla odmiany, swego czasu pojawiały się posty na temat pękającej z hukiem piance ZK.

----------


## Skowronkow

A jeszcze taka kwestia jak to będzie np. po 20 latach kiedy membrana jest już np. gdzieś naderwana, są w niej jakieś dziury i wtedy na piankę skrapla się woda? czy może pod dachówką nic takiego raczej się nie dzieje? Będę miał płaską dachówkę ułożoną na "mijankę"

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Nic nie popsuje - woda wchodzi w pory w piance OK, pozniej po prosty wysycha i pianka wraca do poprzedniego stanu.
Poliuretan NIE NASIAKA woda. Inaczej ma sie sytuacja gdy masz (tfu!) wate vel welne - woda zrobi z niej szmate
ktora nigdy nie wroci do oryginalnego stanu i izolacje diabli biora. Powstaje mostek cieplny. Potem od niego namaka
welna w okolicach i za jeden sezon zamiast izolacji masz uprawe pieczarek na mokrej szmacie.

----------


## RaczyEmeryt

Pianka jest ODPORNA NA WODE.
Wez kawal pianki wsadz pod wode na tydzien, potem zostaw na powietrzu - po prostu wyschnie. 
Dla porownania zrob to samo z welna / wata  :smile: 

R.E.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> *Pianka jest ODPORNA NA WODE*.
> Wez kawal pianki wsadz pod wode na tydzien, potem zostaw na powietrzu - po prostu wyschnie. 
> Dla porownania zrob to samo z welna / wata 
> 
> R.E.


Na pewno? Pianka OK jest wodoodporna?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wełna tak samo wyschnie jak i pianka Otwarto komórkowa. W jednej i w drugiej cyklicznie gromadzi się woda. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kemotxb

Pianka może i jest wodoodporna, tylko co z tego jak nasiąknie wodą to traci właściwości izolacyjne, a wydaje mi się że szybciej wyschnie wełna niż PUR.

----------


## Skowronkow

Na temat pianka czy styropian na stropodachu założyłem nowy temat, żeby nie mieszać go z wełną  :smile: 
Zapraszam jeśli ma ktoś jakieś zdanie na ten temat:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...78#post7532678

----------


## w.baliga

Witam 
Po przeczytaniu wątku zaprosiłem do siebie wykonawcę piany, z racji takiej ze mam krokwie 20 cm membrana dachowa i  blachodachówka chciałem nabić między krokwie dodatkową membranę tak aby między krokwie  było 10cm piany i 10 cm na krokwie. Na to wykonawca powiedział ze punkt rosy będzie występował na napitej membranie i woda nie będzie miała gdzie odpływać, po krótkim zastanowieniu się niby ma rację. Tylko moje pytanie czy tej wody faktycznie będzie aż tak dużo żeby się tym przejmować ? Dodatkowo całkowicie mi odradza cienkiej warstwy piany ZK jako paroizolację. Jego zdaniem paroizolacja tylko w łazienkach i kuchni( z foli paroizolacyjnej)  ponieważ pracuje na pianie 0,3l na m2 nasiąkliwości wody ( tutaj dokładnie nie pamiętam ale dość niska)
 Z góry dzięki za odpowiedz.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...wykonawca powiedział ze punkt rosy będzie występował na napitej membranie i woda nie będzie miała gdzie odpływać... .


Twój wykonawca opowiada bzdury. Nie ma o tym zielonego pojęcia. Tzw. "Punkt Rosy" powstaje zawsze w warstwie izolacji cieplnej. Skoro dopuszcza wykraplanie się kondensatu to stosuje piankę otwarto komorową. Dla takiej izolacji cieplnej paroizolacja jest jak najbardziej potrzebna a w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych wręcz konieczna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kerad85

> Witam 
> Po przeczytaniu wątku zaprosiłem do siebie wykonawcę piany, z racji takiej ze mam krokwie 20 cm membrana dachowa i  blachodachówka chciałem nabić między krokwie dodatkową membranę tak aby między krokwie  było 10cm piany i 10 cm na krokwie.


Naprawdę uważasz, że na dzisiejsze czasy 20 cm izolacji to jest dobry pomysł?! Ja bym robił od razu 20 cm między krokwie + 10 cm pod lub podobnie ze szczeliną wentylacyjną. Różnica w cenie jest niewielka bo najwięcej liczą za robociznę, a izolacja niemal o połowę lepsza.

----------


## adamek85

Witam,

Nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie na ktore nie potrafię znaleźć odpowiedzi. 
Czy pianka sprzedawana w puszkach to wariant otwarto- czy zamknietokomorkowy i czy jest to to samo co wspominana w tym wątku piana?

Chciałbym sobie ocieplić nieogrzewane pomieszczenie na stryszku w suficie pianka ognioochronna/ognioodporna z puszki.

----------


## Wojtek_Malicki

> Chciałbym sobie ocieplić nieogrzewane pomieszczenie na stryszku w suficie pianka ognioochronna/ognioodporna z puszki.


Nie, to nie jest ten sam materiał.
Zgłębiłem temat, dużo w tej sprawie dzwoniłem i dużo rozmawiałem. Wnioski są proste: każda pianka jest inna
Po pierwsze trzeba wiedzieć, że tak zwane poliuretany występują w wielu materiałach, w siedzeniach, w butach, w chłodniach, w odzieży, a nawet produkowane są z nich materiały używane do operacji. Prześledziłem stronę jeden takie firmy w Polsce i za ich pośrednictwem dotarłem do informacji zagranicznych, do dużego producenta. Myślę, że warto sobie poczytać bo ciekawie tam jest to opisane  :spam:  a z tego co widać piankują oni głównie na piance firmy  :spam:  , a jest to hiszpański producent.

Bawi mnie też to całe nasiąkanie pianki czy wełny. Nie wiem jakie wy macie dachy i skąd tam tyle wody  :smile: 
Jeżeli ktoś cokolwiek orientuje się w sprawie budowy tworzyw takich jak poliuretany to będzie wiedział dlaczego pianka jest dużo lepszym materiałem do ocieplenia poddasza. Niedowiarków nikt nie przekona. Jest też cała gromada osób, które mówią: Nie bo majster nie poleca. Ale ten sam majster nie widzi nic złego w domurowaniu ściany szczytowej do dachu, nie widzi nic złego w tym, że zaplanował ocieplenie posadzki styropianem o grubości 8 cm, albo ten sam majster mówi, że dach obowiązkowo trzeba pokryć papą bo inaczej to umarł w butach, dach się rozpadnie na kawałki.

Osoby, które mają piankę chyba nigdy nie zamieniliby się na wełnę. Ze znajomymi którzy mają rozmawiałem i każdy ma taką samą opinię. A jak ktoś ze znajomych planuje remont to myśli o dachu, bo owszem, starsze metody były ok przez pierwsze kilka lat, a potem zaczynają czuć różnice.

----------


## adamek85

Czyli nie mozna uzyskać choćby odpowiedzi na pytanie czy pianka jest zamknięto- lub otwartokomorkowa?

----------


## Zbyszek75

[QUOTE=Mareek1980;6378996]
Witam  czy już  Pana zdecydował   jaką  metodą  ociepli Pan strop w swoim  domu? Mam ten sam dylemat. Pozdrawiam

----------


## db2109

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów!!!  :big grin: 

W tym roku zaczęliśmy budowę pierwszego domu  :wink: 
Jest to parterówka, poddasze tylko ma być używane jako strych i miejsce na rekuperacje.
Proszę o poradę jak docieplić strop nad parterem i dach, aby rekuperator nie stał w temperaturze ujemnej.
(dach - ma  być więźba i dachówka betonowa). Nie wiem czy informacje są wystarczające aby udzilić mi porady?
Zastanawiamy sie na pianą, styropianem lub wełną, ale co, gdzie i jakiej grubości???? POMÓŻCIE PROSZĘ !!!!

----------


## Aydin

> Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów!!! 
> 
> W tym roku zaczęliśmy budowę pierwszego domu 
> Jest to parterówka, poddasze tylko ma być używane jako strych i miejsce na rekuperacje.
> Proszę o poradę jak docieplić strop nad parterem i dach, aby rekuperator nie stał w temperaturze ujemnej.
> (dach - ma  być więźba i dachówka betonowa). Nie wiem czy informacje są wystarczające aby udzilić mi porady?
> Zastanawiamy sie na pianą, styropianem lub wełną, ale co, gdzie i jakiej grubości???? POMÓŻCIE PROSZĘ !!!!


Dość istotna jest informacja, jaka będzie konstrukcja stropu parteru.
Miałem podobny dylemat, bo chciałem zaizolować podłogę tego stryszku, ale kłóci się to trochę (albo wręcz całkowicie) z umieszczaniem tam rekuperatora. Nie znam się na konstrukcjach dachów na tyle aby wiedzieć, jakie ocieplenie można na jakim zastosować, ale u siebie zdecydowałem się zrobić (jeśli nie będzie przeciwwskazań architekta adaptującego projekt) pianę PUR od wewnątrz na połaciach, rekuperator wyrzucić do pomieszczenia technicznego (łatwiejszy dostęp do filtrów i w razie jakiejś awarii) a na strychu pójdą kanały WM przykryte albo wełną mineralną albo celulozą i na to płyty osb. Jeszcze tego szczegółowo nie rozkminiłem, ale tak mniej więcej to będzie wyglądać.




> Ale ten sam majster nie widzi nic złego w domurowaniu ściany szczytowej do dachu...


Widziałem rozwiązania bez murowania szczytów przy nieużytkowym strychu, chyba jeden z samorobów tutaj robił coś takiego. A co takiego złego jest w murowanej ścianie szczytowej? Bo takich rozwiązań chyba jest większość.

----------


## AG_home

pytanie do osób, który wykonywały szczelinę wentylacyjną między pianą a sztywnym poszyciem - możecie się podzielić fotkami jak taką szczelinę wykonaliście i jak zamontowaliście membranę? Planuję wykonać dystanse z XPS 3 cm przymocowanego do desek i na to przyszyć tackerem membranę.

----------


## romcost

Witam serdecznie,
Chciał bym odświeżyć temat i podpytać o Wasze opinie / doświadczenia z izolowaniem (natryskowym) pianką PUR dachu w budynku z dachem płaskim (stropodachem) z lat 70-siątych. Piankę chciał bym nanieść od zewnątrz po zrzuceniu wszystkich obecnych warstw (w tym żużla). Czy to dobre rozwiązanie ?
Czy można z pianki uzyskać spad ? Czy raczej wykonać dodatkową konstrukcję z deskowaniem i papą a piankę wlać pomiędzy stropodach i płyty OSB ? Budynek ma wentylację grawitacyjną i termomodernizację ścian planuję w przyszłym roku.

----------


## januszkolka

Dla mnie ocieplenia pianą PUR są dużo dużo lepsze i od wielu już lat nie używam waty, tylko samej pianki i nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu. Znajomy majster polecał mi te firmę  :spam:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I bardzo dobrze. Takich to należy usuwać z Forum. Taka firma to lipa skoro nie stać jej na normalną reklamę. Pozdrawiam.

----------

